# Several Things Are Already Trending! Thread



## Tazmo (Aug 7, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 7, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2012)

#HEEL ​


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

I liked how Jericho not only managed to bury Dolph Ziggler, but Alex Riley and himself as well.

Dolph can't beat a jobber, Alex Riley has never trended on twitter, and apparently Jericho wears tshirts he finds in the garbage.

Bravo, Y2J. You just invented a three-way burial.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 7, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> #HEEL ​



Dolph Ziggler reminds me of Val Venis. In every possible way


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I liked how Jericho not only managed to bury Dolph Ziggler, but Alex Riley and himself as well.
> 
> Dolph can't beat a jobber, Alex Riley has never trended on twitter, and apparently Jericho wears tshirts he finds in the garbage.
> 
> Bravo, Y2J. You just invented a three-way burial.


----------



## EJ (Aug 7, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> Dolph Ziggler reminds me of Val Venis. In every possible way



ABWHAWBAHBAHWBAHWBHAWBAHWBWA

What's that? FOUR PEOPLE NOW

hahahaha

Sry Danger Doom.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 7, 2012)

That was pretty damn funny, though. I almost thought he was going to try and put Riley over as being a possible threat until the WM line and then he digs the hole even deeper with mentioning how Riley hasn't won a match in forever(here's something funny, he beat Dean Ambrose at the house show I went to... ). Haven't seen a burial that thorough since HHH buried Masters.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 7, 2012)

Rosa got arrested for Public Intoxication 

I wanna get this


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2012)

Flow said:


> ABWHAWBAHBAHWBAHWBHAWBAHWBWA
> 
> What's that? FOUR PEOPLE NOW
> 
> ...





Instead of a towel, Ziggles uses an asscape. Datasscape swag .


----------



## EJ (Aug 7, 2012)

Lol dolph jobbing to Alex Riley


----------



## Shozan (Aug 7, 2012)

Chris Jericho invented hate so the haters can hate!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2012)

Flow said:


> Lol dolph jobbing to Alex Riley



Let me show you my new sig.

​


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 7, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Instead of a towel, Ziggles uses an asscape. Datasscape swag .



I'm not hating, I hope he gets used the right way and becomes a great heel 

I'm just saying the similarities are huge.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 7, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Rosa got arrested for Public Intoxication



Apparently, that's the incorrect story. She actually got assaulted by her fiance who's an ex-WWE wrestler.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 7, 2012)

Can't trust anything nowadays


----------



## ovanz (Aug 7, 2012)

Only heels i care right know would be DB and dat sandow killing the brodus.

Punk is meh, i preffer him as leader of any team rocket than solo, like he was in the past for Straight Edge Society and later The Nexus. 

And the only faces i care are....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> Dolph Ziggler reminds me of Val Venis. In every possible way



So Ziggler has a small penis, too?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 7, 2012)

Shouldn't the thread title be changed? Since Cena actually didn't win


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2012)

wow.. this is epic


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 7, 2012)

Khris said:


> wow.. this is epic



HOH SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIT

/fangasm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2012)

After RAW went off the air, two referees are helping John Cena and WWE Champion CM Punk. Cena got up first, to a mixed reaction. Cena takes a mic and says it hurt like a ton of bricks, but the last he heard he was in San Antonio and that we're here to honor the man that put San Antonio on the map. Cena then introduced Shawn Michaels. A video was shown of Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan, Cena, Punk, Edge, Ricky Steamboat, Kofi Kingston and Triple H talking about Michaels, which led to a career highlight package. Out comes Michaels, who was dubbed "Mr. Hall of Fame" by Cena.

Michaels took a mic, but before he could speak, he was interrupted by Triple H. CM Punk then gets up out of script from The Big Show's punch and interrupts. Punk says he's sorry and he knows he's going to get in trouble, but shares a story about when he got Michaels' autograph when he was 15 and kept it in his wallet all the time. Punk then left.

They made a few jokes in the ring about how Triple H would crack jokes because he was not able to get emotional. Triple H then presents HBK with a plaque and tells Michaels that he loves him like a brother and appreciates him.

Out comes Vince McMahon power walking way more than usual. McMahon gets a mic and can't hold his emotions. He said that he's always felt like Michaels' father and tells him that he loves him like a son with tears and his voice cracking. McMahon then tells him to "take off that stupid hat" to keep from crying. The entire roster came out on the ramp. Michaels takes the mic, but McMahon says to hold on and then... DONG!

Out comes the Undertaker and the crowd goes crazy. 'Taker grabs the mic and tries to stay in character, which he does for the most part. He said that Michaels is one of the few names that comes up when you think of the business. 'Taker goes on to say that of his top 5 matches, he's wrestled Shawn in 3 of them. He looks at Triple H and says he's in the other 2. Undertaker then cracks a couple of jokes, and then stays in the ring with Vince, Triple H and Michaels.

Vince says there's one more person that wants to come out. John Laurinaitis comes out and steps in the ring, only to be met by Sweet Chin Music. The crowd loves it. Referees help Laurinaitis up, and then Triple H holds him up for a second superkick.

Triple H finally takes the mic and says "thanks," and that he loves and appreciates San Antonio, and "good night." Vince then leaves the ring. Laurinaitis gets up to yet a third superkick. 'Taker, Triple H and Michaels then pose for pictures.



now i hate everyone who was in that crowd


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2012)

Punk always has that whiny voice when he tries to make a point. Its like impossible for him to be a face. Its naturally impossible. He was only meant to be a heel. Like Edge.


----------



## Vox (Aug 7, 2012)

That Barrett promo...


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 7, 2012)

Punk/wwe bookers need to get him back to a persona close to what he was back in the straight edge society days, that was true CM Punk.

Punk is very meh as a face, and as a tweener...he's a natural heel, in my book.


Sandal is entertaining me, Lawler is a complete disaster on the commentary and Cena vs Bryan was good in all aspects.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 7, 2012)

Khris said:


> wow.. this is epic


Hey its Hulk, Savage, and UW.  Oh wait, that's just what it effectively relates to now.


----------



## Judas (Aug 7, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Lawler is a complete disaster on the commentary and Cena vs Bryan was good in all aspects.



Heavily agree with this. He's worse than Cole.


----------



## Mantux31 (Aug 7, 2012)

CM turning heel?
Jericho turning face?
For a second, I thought that they're advertising Fight club 2 with Barret in it


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Judas (Aug 7, 2012)

Got me thinking of the Punk/Hardy War on wwe universe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2012)

As seen last night, WWE Superstar JTG spoke out about being unhappy with his role in the company and how he was tired of being taken advantage of.
F4Wonline.com reports that there have been some payoffs come out in the past few weeks, mainly the WrestleMania 28 payoff, and that is part of why JTG is upset. Word is that JTG isn't the only midcard talent upset about the WrestleMania payoffs. Apparently with WWE touting the success of the WrestleMania buyrate, the talents expected the payoffs to be more than what they actually were.

Word going around is that many talents are upset about it and lots of are talking privately about it but everyone is afraid to speak out because of fear for losing their jobs.

It's always possible that JTG may be released soon but the feeling backstage was that he was not trying to get released. *Talents were keeping their distance from him before RAW went on the air last night but after the show*, officials were coming up to him asking if he was okay and what the problem was.



shit is disgusting


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 7, 2012)

Just putting people on Notice, if Rock Loses to anybody at the Rumble other than Austin we Riot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2012)

he either loses at the rumble or loses at mania against cena


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 7, 2012)

if rock loses to cena at wrestlemania...well, your'd have to just wait and see


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2012)

Damn that Rock! Always burying new talent! He just refuses to job.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkWbjkZZcXg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 7, 2012)

Khris said:


> As seen last night, WWE Superstar JTG spoke out about being unhappy with his role in the company and how he was tired of being taken advantage of.
> F4Wonline.com reports that there have been some payoffs come out in the past few weeks, mainly the WrestleMania 28 payoff, and that is part of why JTG is upset. Word is that JTG isn't the only midcard talent upset about the WrestleMania payoffs. Apparently with WWE touting the success of the WrestleMania buyrate, the talents expected the payoffs to be more than what they actually were.
> 
> Word going around is that many talents are upset about it and lots of are talking privately about it but everyone is afraid to speak out because of fear for losing their jobs.
> ...



This is pretty sad. For one side, i understand the wrestlers being afraid of losing their jobs, Vince is not exactly the nicest and most open minded person out there. For the other side, pride, companionship and honor shouldn't be bought. I'm disappointed with those news, it seems the wrestlers backstabbed JTG.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 7, 2012)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkWbjkZZcXg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Undertaker doing jokes. My life has no meaning now. Well never did.

But then Laurinitis/Aquaman music starts playing and everything was okay with the world again. Laurinitis is the heel pg era needs.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 7, 2012)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkWbjkZZcXg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



That was removed fast.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 7, 2012)

Khris said:


> As seen last night, WWE Superstar JTG spoke out about being unhappy with his role in the company and how he was tired of being taken advantage of.
> F4Wonline.com reports that there have been some payoffs come out in the past few weeks, mainly the WrestleMania 28 payoff, and that is part of why JTG is upset. Word is that JTG isn't the only midcard talent upset about the WrestleMania payoffs. Apparently with WWE touting the success of the WrestleMania buyrate, the talents expected the payoffs to be more than what they actually were.
> 
> Word going around is that many talents are upset about it and lots of are talking privately about it but everyone is afraid to speak out because of fear for losing their jobs.
> ...


Said it before, I'll say it again: Promoters are scumbags. This is not news. 



shyakugaun said:


> if rock loses to cena at wrestlemania...well, your'd have to just wait and see



You'll post a bitch-fit on the interwebs like all the other losers?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Aug 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Damn that Rock! Always burying new talent! He just refuses to job.



Lol, what?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy3uQY04wYU[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGmfKbDvNdA[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzNLGtbEx4s&playnext=1&list=PL33069C57CBC1CD5C&feature=results_main[/YOUTUBE]


plus, I posted earlier but he tapped out to Benoit. I think it was his first an only time (in his prime) that he's tapped to someone.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 7, 2012)

He was being sarcastic.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, what Shadow said.


Anyway, pretty awesome Kevin Nash article.


Sucks about his insomnia but he's doing well for himself. He's always been praised as one of the smartest wrestlers  in terms of the business so it's not surprising.

And growing up in Southwest Detroit is no joke. When i  lived there, it was even shittier than when Nash was growing up.


----------



## EJ (Aug 7, 2012)

maaaaaaan lol. 

I'll learn. This thread is just weird.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 7, 2012)

Ugh, why can't JTG, Tarver, Raven, etc and others link up?  They all have the SAME beef and it being answered would legit help the industry.  There is a specfic reason this is being handled this way, to not even bring the cause of discontent to light and THAT is gross, and it is why wwe and pro wrestling in general is waning.  It's sad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2012)

Nash: "When Benoit and Guerrero hugged [at WrestleMania XX], that was the end of the business," said Nash. "Has business been the same since that WrestleMania? Has it come close to the Austin era? Has it come close to the nWo or the Hogan era? You put two f--king guys that were great workers that were the same height as the f--king referees, and I'm sorry, man. Are you going to watch a porno movie with a guy with a three-inch dick? Even if you're not gay, you will not watch a porno movie with a guy with a three-inch dick. That's not the standard in porno films. So you put a 5-foot-7 guy as your world champion."

Nash was also critical of CM Punk and Daniel Bryan, noting that they "are not bigger than life."

"I bet they could both walk through airports and not be noticed unless they have a gimmick shirt on and the belt," he said.




stay classy Kevin


----------



## EJ (Aug 7, 2012)

lol screw Nash.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2012)

Can't blame him for his ignorant opinion, given that he was only presented with the opportunity of being a main eventer because he was 7 feet tall. Ironically, both Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit are more famous than him, regardless of them being 5'7.


dude claimed that he inspired Austin's character in that same interview 



> Isn't it amazing that I dragged the belt to the ring, had the glass break? They took everything that worked, revved it up after I told them the basic premise of the future champion, and they gave it to Steve. He took it to heights that I couldn't take it to. He took what I blueprinted. Was there any difference between Diesel's entrance and Steve's? Same glass break."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

Chris Benoit is more famous than Kevin Nash because he's a murderer.

Kevin Nash is currently more famous than Eddy, because he was in Magic Mike.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Can't blame him for his ignorant opinion, given that he was only presented with the opportunity of being a main eventer because he was 7 feet tall. Ironically, both Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit are more famous than him, regardless of them being 5'7





Yeah, I guess Chris is more famous.

And are you so insanely biased against Nash that you think Eddie is more famous than him?  That's pretty damn hilarious.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2012)

Also I could point you to actually intelligent and informed people in teh business who say Nash is a great talker and businessman.

But hey, they're obviously all wrong. The likes of Jim Ross and Mick Foley are idiots and don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## EJ (Aug 7, 2012)

I think that Eddie Guerro is more famous than Nash.

Not being racist, but I remember a lot of Hispanic children being hyped in middle school that he won the champion from JBL.

His death probably caused more publicity, but he was over before that even happened.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

Magic Mike was seen by more horny old women than the entire audience of people who currently watch wrestling. 

So if anything, all the MILFs and cougars recognize him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2012)

Flow said:


> I think that Eddie Guerro is more famous than Nash.
> 
> Not being racist, but I remember a lot of Hispanic children being hyped in middle school that he won the champion from JBL.
> 
> His death probably caused more publicity, but he was over before that even happened.



Well I remember back in 5th grade a friend of mien came up to me and said "who do you think will win, Kevin Nash or Goldberg?" Lots of discussion on that.


I have nothing against Eddie. He seemed like a cool dude and I bet he's kinda like the Bret Hart of Hispanic fans. I'm just not convinced he was really that over.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2012)

Also I am 99% sure Nash is just trolling the IWC. Or maybe he's drunk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

Eddy was one of the most over guys the WWE had when he died, got people to chant his name...but he wasn't like at current Cena levels of over.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 7, 2012)

The thing was at times it looked like the Rock and Stone Cold were both willing to let Eddie Guerrero become the new face of the WWE.

I think had Eddie not died, he would have gotten more chances at being at the top.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 7, 2012)

Wasn't Nash shitting on Barrett before his return at the royal rumble and Wade (of all people) was the person who eliminated him?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

Eddie would've been a better #2 face than Orton, at any rate.


----------



## EJ (Aug 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I have nothing against Eddie. He seemed like a cool dude and I bet he's kinda like the Bret Hart of Hispanic fans. I'm just not convinced he was really that over.



He was over.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2012)

The funny thing is that Nash was praising Punk not too long ago and defending his comments on Twitter. Or so I hear.

Which is why I think he's trolling. 

And by god, it worked. This other wrestling forum I'm on has already exploded.

RealKevinNash: lol


----------



## EJ (Aug 7, 2012)

Or he's a two faced dick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

I see Nash's point, though. Casual fans won't really latch onto midgets like they will to larger than life dudes like Hogan, The Rock or Stone Cold.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 7, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Eddie would've been a better #2 face than Orton, at any rate.



Yes              .


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 7, 2012)

Kevin Nash has been known to be a dick when it comes to wrestling.

He along, Hall, Hogan killed the WCW.


Smh at Zael not knowing that Nash is a prick


----------



## EJ (Aug 7, 2012)

Probably why Rey Mysterio could never hold the title. 

or maybe it's because he wasn't good on the mic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah...Vince Russo totally isn't to blame for killing WCW.


----------



## EJ (Aug 7, 2012)

The dumbest thing they did on the WWE was make it a custody battle for Eddie Guerro and Rey Mysterio to fight for "Eddie's kid" in a wrestling match.

Like, are you serious. Both of their characters looked like dicks. lol


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 7, 2012)

He's pretty awesome actually.

If the IWC bothered to read the article and not just the part where eh shat on their favorites, they'd see he's a good family man.  He's doing his best for his wife and son.

I also know that Jim Ross considers him a good friend. 

Good ol' JR is a notorious prick too I guess.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

The Eddie/Rey feud was actually Eddie's idea. He just wanted to wrestle Rey for a few ppvs.


----------



## EJ (Aug 7, 2012)

If he likes throwing around comments, and taking away the credit of other wrestlers in an effort to "troll", then yeah, he is a dick.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Aug 7, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah...Vince Russo totally isn't to blame for killing WCW.



Oh he is don't get me wrong sir.

Nash and Hall were starting to book matches were they would win. 

It's Eric bischoff's fault and Russo's fault as well


----------



## EJ (Aug 7, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Eddie/Rey feud was actually Eddie's idea. He just wanted to wrestle Rey for a few ppvs.



Like as a kid, I didn't realize how fucked up it was that they were both throwing their kid's life style on the line for a wrestling a match.

I mean yeah, it was intense, but still...lol

so fucking stupid.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

People were hella into that feud, though. It got the highest ratings for those segments.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yeah, I guess Chris is more famous.
> 
> And are you so insanely biased against Nash that you think Eddie is more famous than him?  That's pretty damn hilarious.



Wait, I'm insanely bias against Nash (um...what?) because you didn't watch Eddie Guerrero? Are you even taking into account how famous he is south of the United States, or is your _bias_ for America blinding that ? Or is it your bias that he was a mid carder in WCW?



And being larger than life or over the top has nothing to do with size. Randy Savage wasn't big and he was way more over the top than Nash. I guess he wasn't as big of a draw as him, if I was being unbiased .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

Eddy's not more famous than Nash, though. Doesn't have the cultural impact that being Super Shredder brings to the table.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Eddy's not more famous than Nash, though. Doesn't have the cultural impact that being Super Shredder brings to the table.



He was also in the Thor movie.


Not the one that Marvel made that made millions, the TV special on Sci Fi that came out the same year .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2012)

Eddie had swag and cool not even Austin or Rock brought to the table. If he were still alive he out wrestle , out perform and out talk any body in the locker room. Fact.

 [YOUTUBE]wGe-MSn5caM[/YOUTUBE]

You see that shit, please that was something new and fun to watch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

Eddie also had huge anxiety problems, which was the reason why they cut his first world title reign short. He kept having nervous breakdowns backstage after shows.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2012)

something tells me that eddie would have been an amazing booker..


----------



## EJ (Aug 7, 2012)

He could also feud with anyone....

one minute you would love him, another minute you would hate him.


----------



## EJ (Aug 7, 2012)

lol, Eddie Guerro vs CM Punk would had made an interesting feud.

Imagine if it was Eddie who was put in Rey's spot. CM Punk insulting the fact Eddie did drugs, made fun of his children, made fun of his way of life and the fact he cheated to get to where he was.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2012)

He was great, because being a cheating dick was what made him loveable.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2012)

This gimmick was so legit man, if anyone tries to copy it today I wouldnt even be mad. 

[YOUTUBE]XwS1fc1gei8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pG_gtzZAm5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 7, 2012)

Kerwhin White was still the greatest Guerrero gimmick.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Kerwhin White was still the greatest Guerrero gimmick.



[YOUTUBE]ZTodaCg-Rl0[/YOUTUBE]

Dolph was part of that greatness .


Dolph forever a Guerrero .


----------



## urca (Aug 7, 2012)

Guys,I read the Nash discussion,and correct me if I'm wrong,but didn't he draw a 2.9 the night after he became a champion?
And IIRC,he drew 3's after ratings were 5's??
So basically he's a Punk-level when it comes to drawing?


----------



## Shozan (Aug 7, 2012)

Eddie was the only man that outplayed Ric Flair!


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2012)

urca said:


> Guys,I read the Nash discussion,and correct me if I'm wrong,but didn't he draw a 2.9 the night after he became a champion?
> And IIRC,he drew 3's after ratings were 5's??
> So basically he's a Punk-level when it comes to drawing?



Aside from the fact that the rating scale is different now then it was then, CM Punk doesn't headline, John Cena does :|.

The last PPV CM Punk headlined was probably Summerslam and MITB...of last year, which both drew good numbers :|.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 7, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Eddie had swag and cool not even Austin or Rock brought to the table. If he were still alive he out wrestle , out perform and out talk any body in the locker room. Fact.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wGe-MSn5caM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You see that shit, please that was something new and fun to watch.



Someone must put a troll face on that video lol. epic troll.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2012)

urca said:


> Guys,I read the Nash discussion,and correct me if I'm wrong,but didn't he draw a 2.9 the night after he became a champion?
> And IIRC,he drew 3's after ratings were 5's??
> So basically he's a Punk-level when it comes to drawing?



What are you talking about? WWF Champion or WCW Champion? Also which WCW Championship?

Also we already had this discussion. Nash's reign at WCW had no detrimental effects on the company. He was one of the most over guys along with Goldberg.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> The thing was at times it looked like the Rock and Stone Cold were both willing to let Eddie Guerrero become the new face of the WWE.


I'm guessing that you don't remember 2002 all that well, eh?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol, Eddie Guerro vs CM Punk would had made an interesting feud.
> 
> Imagine if it was Eddie who was put in Rey's spot. CM Punk insulting the fact Eddie did drugs, made fun of his children, made fun of his way of life and the fact he cheated to get to where he was.


It'd be interesting watching Eddy completely out-class Punk like Bryan did.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 8, 2012)

Chris Jericho:



> Funny how @realkevinnash says wrestling “died” when Benoit and Guerrero were champs-Yet the worst year for WWE biz was 95 when he was on top


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2012)

Jericho trying to pretend that he wasn't a disaster as undisputed champ.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 8, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It'd be interesting watching Eddy completely out-class Punk like Bryan did.



He will show him how to do a proper elbow drop .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 8, 2012)

You know, it feels weird to see all this Punk hate nowadays. It's not just limited here either but in other forums... I remember like it was yesterday when news got out that Punk signed onto the WWE and I saw a lot of people treating it nearly as if Jesus himself was coming back to earth, what with all the hype that had been brought about him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2012)

> According to pro-wrestling blog The Wrestling Observer, former UFC champion Lesnar got into fisticuffs at a backstage rehearsal for a WWE ‘SummerSlam’ event. He and another pro-wrestler were working through a routine when things went awry.
> 
> “Lesnar left the building after getting into a physical altercation with fellow WWE superstar, Ryan Reeves, known in ring as Ryback.
> 
> ...



Brock


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 8, 2012)

Well Ryback did say feed him more, guess he got a 5 course meal ! 






































He had the fish with the soup...


----------



## Hollow Prince (Aug 8, 2012)

I guess Rybacks mouth wasn't big enough!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2012)

Ryback said feed him three...Brock misunderstood and stuck his fist into his mouth 3 times.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 8, 2012)

Brock didnt left the order was to go .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 8, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> > According to pro-wrestling blog The Wrestling Observer, former UFC champion Lesnar got into fisticuffs at a backstage rehearsal for a WWE ?SummerSlam? event. He and another pro-wrestler were working through a routine when things went awry.
> >
> > ?Lesnar left the building after getting into a physical altercation with fellow WWE superstar, Ryan Reeves, known in ring as Ryback.
> >
> ...



Jesus christ... Talk about biting off more than one can chew


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> You know, it feels weird to see all this Punk hate nowadays. It's not just limited here either but in other forums... I remember like it was yesterday when news got out that Punk signed onto the WWE and I saw a lot of people treating it nearly as if Jesus himself was coming back to earth, what with all the hype that had been brought about him.


Lots of annoying Punk fans who act like he can do no wrong on the interwebs can do a lot to change someone's opinion on the guy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope Brock doesn't go after Wade Barrett, though. I don't think he can take down the Barrett barrage.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 8, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope Brock doesn't go after Wade Barrett, though. I don't think he can take down the Barrett barrage.



An announcer table did .


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2012)

Damn, who bets the argument was over food? I bet Brock was making fun of Ryback's unusual eating habits and one thing led to another.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought the story turned out to be not true



> Once again, this report is complete BS and was never posted here on this website.


----------



## EJ (Aug 8, 2012)

A lot of CM Punk fans like his heel/tweener turn. They stated he hasn't changed that much, and is now finally the brutally honest, whiny, self absorbed characteristics he displayed of himself in the WWE.

The ones who liked him because he was a face and the champion, just lol.

Like him or not, CM Punk's character shines more when he's a heel/tweener.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 8, 2012)

So when we are going to get the  for  .


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2012)

> Chris Jericho, who worked his way up the wrestling ranks alongside Benoit and Guerrero, publicly took offense to Nash's remarks and responded with another commonly used stance.
> 
> He tweeted tweeted late Tuesday evening, "Funny how @realkevinnash says wrestling “died” when Benoit and Guerrero were champs-Yet the worst year for WWE biz was 95 when he was on top."
> 
> ...





 .


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brock



story never happened


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2012)

VBD is such a mark.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2012)

"Hope @realkevinnash doesn’t tear his quad tweeting! #typicalbigman #nwothirdwheel."

Jericho just won the world


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 8, 2012)

Jericho invented fucking rebuttals  . What now Ghost!?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2012)

Jericho is such a mark.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 8, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho is such a mark.



And you are clear accident prone when tweeting particular your Quads .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2012)

Why are you talking to me like I'm Kevin Nash?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2012)

Nash's analogy is so fucked up. I was going to say its bad but i read comments under the videos on porn sites and constantly see guys talking about the huge dick ramming her insides or how the guys dick is too small and can't get the job done and they'd gladly step in. Dismissing videos with hot chicks because the guy fucking had a smaller dick than most pornstars.  

Can't agree though about the business being crap after Eddie and Beniot won both world titles. Eddie has proven he's over and a draw to an extent. It probably wasn't Cena level but it was probably better than a lot of guys runs as champion. In Beniot's case he didn't have mic skills or much charisma so that probably turned some casuals away. It didn't help that after his two triple threat matches he had lame opponents for the rest of his reign. I think he only feuded with HBK, Triple H, Kane and Orton. None of those guys are huge draws and couldn't help boost sales or interest with Beniot.

Also I'm a huge Jericho fan but Nash could really own him bad here. The fact that he didn't mention Jericho's mediocre reigns or mention Jericho not drawing proves to me this is all just Nash dicking around.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 8, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why are you talking to me like I'm Kevin Nash?



You arent .


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2012)

Can't wait until "Maybe" takes off

"Maybe Maybe Maybe"


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Also I'm a huge Jericho fan but Nash could really own him bad here. The fact that he didn't mention Jericho's mediocre reigns or mention Jericho not drawing proves to me this is all just Nash dicking around.



It would be silly since Jericho still out drew Nash despite being way smaller, lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2012)

Jericho has never drawn a single fan ever.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 8, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho has never drawn a single fan ever.



Jericho was too busy inventing superstars to draw fans for him .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Also I'm a huge Jericho fan but Nash could really own him bad here. The fact that he didn't mention Jericho's mediocre reigns or mention Jericho not drawing proves to me this is all just Nash dicking around.



if it was anyone from Hogan to Cena than maybe, but Nash not being a draw himself and Jericho being more successful than he ever was means Nash is gonna get pretty owned.. thats why he's saying he was baiting.. if someone like kidd responded then Nash would continue


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, it's a bit late to ask, but I missed Raw this past Monday and I'm going to watch it later today.  Is there anything that I missed or need to skip over that occurred in those three hours?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 8, 2012)

Everything involving Daniel Bryan is a must watch.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2012)

Skip Orton/Kane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Everything involving Daniel Bryan is a must watch.



listen to this man


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> It would be silly since Jericho still out drew Nash despite being way smaller, lol.



He's also the reason why Nash had that awful haircut at Summerslam 2003. 



Khris said:


> if it was anyone from Hogan to Cena than maybe, but Nash not being a draw himself and Jericho being more successful than he ever was means Nash is gonna get pretty owned.. thats why he's saying he was baiting.. if someone like kidd responded then Nash would continue



He can say he was part of NWO but that sets him up for Jericho calling him out on piggybacking on Hogan's fame so yeah i see your point. I think if Nash had better opponents during his reign he could've been a draw. I mean Jericho's reign might have drew as bad as Nash's if he had opponents like Mabel and Luger instead of Rock and Austin.


----------



## EJ (Aug 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SjuWtIb0LQ&feature=g-vrec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shozan (Aug 8, 2012)

You see, Nash can tweet whatever he want to and that's his opinion. If he think that by doing that 1995 will return and people will care about him or want him in a ring, then he's wrong.

What I don't like about this, even more than actual performers like Jericho giving attention to Nash (but i understand him doing it because of the topic), is CM Punk trying to get attention and 'heat' from this stuff.

What Punk is doing is really cheap, it's ok if the guy don't care if he looks as a Chipotle employee and if he stopped bringing anything new to the ring or mic since the summer of 2011, but if you are to fucking lazy and shameless to use some stupid comments that Nash tweet to 'deepen' your character, then you're just a really cheap wrestler/worker and I will like to say person but i don't know him personally so i don't.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2012)

Khris said:


> if it was anyone from Hogan to Cena than maybe, but Nash not being a draw himself and Jericho being more successful than he ever was means Nash is gonna get pretty owned.. thats why he's saying he was baiting.. if someone like kidd responded then Nash would continue



You have no proof Nash wasn't a draw in WCW.

I am fucking sick of you and VBD and every other smark who says this.

You say Nash didn't draw in WCW? 
*Prove It.*

Nash was the most over guy in '98 except Goldberg. It had jack-all to do with Hogan.

Let's look to Good Ol' JR, a wrestling historian pretty much and I'd dare say more well-informed than the people in this thread.

六旬老人额头长22厘米犄角续 将在京手术治疗


> "Several big men who have migrated into the pro wrestling world simply because of their size have failed. Some haven't. *Kevin Nash was and still is very successful. He's made a lot of money and he's saved it. Smart guy. Out of the entire Grantland piece the thing that I felt was most compelling for today's wrestlers, rookies, wannabe's, etc, is that Kevin Nash made big money and he took care of it."*
> 
> "I helped give Kevin one of his first breaks while we were both in Atlanta in the early 90's when WCW management, and I use that term loosely, did not know what to do with an athletic, 7 footer who could talk and who had a great look. When management heard Kev in on my WSB Radio show it opened their eyes to what they potentially had."



He's also said in another blog that Nash's "nWo attitude" that got him over with everyone was in place long before the nWo. It's just that he couldn't really utilize that in the WWF.

But of course non-haters recognize Nash was great on the mic and was very charismatic.

But this is my favorite part of JR's blog:
""Nash is a brilliant guy...love him or hate him. He's a survivor and by any means necessary"

Even if we accepted the haters' vision of Nash, which is that of an guy with absolutely no talent whatsoever, look at his success.

He's more well-known than 99% of wrestlers in history, he's richer than 99% of wrestlers in history, and he's enjoying the good life with his wife and son.

He didn't need to take crazy umps. He didn't need to pump himself up with drugs and roids. He was just a genius and parlayed his average carpentry skills into a career that eclipses decades of hard work done by most other guys.

Nash was potentially the greatest player in the game.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2012)

Nash was always great at making Kevin Nash money...but he will always concede that Hogan played the game the best.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2012)

No one said Nash wasn't successful, he wasn't big draw and he sucks at wrestling. You could say the same thing about Ultimate Warrior (except he was a bigger draw, though a major flop himself, though I am sure Zae does not even realize that).



Zaelapolopollo said:


> You have no proof Nash wasn't a draw in WCW.
> 
> I am fucking sick of you and VBD and every other smark who says this.
> 
> ...



lol, I like how you're changing your argument into the stereotypical "haters gonna hate" argument. NASH IS SO SUCCESSFUL, YOU CANT SAY HE SUCKS!!


First off, I don't have to *prove* that he is a draw, you have to prove he is, you're the one who said he was.


Second, J.R. is one wrestling historian, and what you bold doesn't equate to being a draw at all. He said Nash is successful and saved his money.

Third, Kevin Nash did steroids. 

Fourth, being over doesn't mean you're a draw. 

Fifth, How come he never drew outside the nWo? All the times you pointed toward Nash being a huge draw, you pointed to the nWo - when Nash was 2nd fiddle at best. He is not to the nWo what Animal is to the Road Warriors. If he is such a big draw, how come he did not draw a lot in the WWE (the three times he's been there), WCW (his first go) or TNA (his two runs). How come the only place where you might say he was a draw, was in a place where he was in a stable that was much larger than himself? Rather big coincidence. You just have this idea that because he is famous, he is a "draw", when he really isn't.

Kevin Nash isn't even a top 5 draw in WCW, and there are probably 30-50 wrestlers who have drew more money, which is saying a lot considering how much exposure Kevin Nash has gotten. In ratio with how much he is featured, he is a flop in every sense of the word.



6th, for "proof", the bigger role Nash had in WCW, the worst they did ratings and sales wise. You could say "derp derp had the title at this specific date", but the bottom line is, when Nash was the guy or close to the guy, WCW was failing. If your come back is "WELL THERE ARE MANY REASONS FOR WCW FAILING [Nash is one of them, since you know politicians helped kill the product], then I ask you - how can I prove he is not a draw, when you're merely going to blame it on something else? Drawing power is conjecture by definition, there is no 100% way to prove who is a draw and who is not. 

Kevin Nash is the worst drawing champion in WWE history up to JBL (who coincidentally, is a "big wrestler" that Nash was wanking) based on studies by Dave Meltzer. The roster wasn't any worst the year before Diesels first world title reign, or any worst the year after. Nash is a notable name, but a big draw he is not. 


and lol at you calling me a smark, because I think Kevin Nash sucks. Sorry, that isn't just a smarky opinion, and you're a smark too dumb ass. 

I like how your love for Kevin Nash makes you think that I think Nash isn't a big draw because I have a vendetta against someone who didn't try.

Nash wasn't "great" on the mic at all, he was 6/10 at best. Comfortable enough, but he was nearly as limited on the mic as he was in the ring. Post some of his work that is so great if you're going to keep bringing up his promo ability. Dude could never cut a serious angle, or get anyone else over. All he did was make jokes and bury people, for the most part. In fact, I remember more bad Kevin Nash promos than good ones.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2012)

Also, that same article you cited, J.R says he disagrees with Kevin Nash's retarded look on how wrestling should be. Second, who the fuck made J.R. Jesus? What relevance does JR have in this discussion?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Aug 8, 2012)

aaaaawwwwwwww snap.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> He's also the reason why Nash had that awful haircut at Summerslam 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> He can say he was part of NWO but that sets him up for Jericho calling him out on piggybacking on Hogan's fame so yeah i see your point. I think if Nash had better opponents during his reign he could've been a draw. I mean Jericho's reign might have drew as bad as Nash's if he had opponents like Mabel and Luger instead of Rock and Austin.



sure but we're talking about specific reigns.. Jericho still performs, and i am sure he's much more important and famous overall than nash will ever be.. you credit WWE for that, but it really stands.. it also helps Jericho that he's better than Nash in every way possible.. point is; neither should be busting on the other, but i can see why Jericho is defending himself and those who were on the same boat.. Nash took the first shot, he wasn't man enough to go through with it..



Zaelapolopollo said:


> You have no proof Nash wasn't a draw in WCW.
> 
> I am fucking sick of you and VBD and every other smark who says this.
> 
> ...




whats with the Nash-boner.. seriously? 

anyways, weather he was a draw or not, Nash can't be talking like he was a top guy like Austin and Hogan were.. he's busting on guys better than him like they killed wrestling.. which they didn't...

oh and if Nash is a draw, so is Jericho, Beniot, and Eddie.. only with those guys they can actually put on entertaining matches..


----------



## EJ (Aug 8, 2012)

Kevin Nash: come on guys I was trollin'


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2012)

Nash was kind of funny when he almost paralyzed paul wight.  He honestly seemed to not care


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> Kevin Nash: I was drunk and found my phone next to me




fixed


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> lol, I like how you're changing your argument into the stereotypical "haters gonna hate" argument. NASH IS SO SUCCESSFUL, YOU CANT SAY HE SUCKS!!



...I never said that at all. Nash is a great talker and that's just a fact.

I merely said that, in addition to his charisma and mic work, he was very savvy in terms of the business.



> First off, I don't have to *prove* that he is a draw, you have to prove he is, you're the one who said he was.



No I didn't.



> Second, J.R. is one wrestling historian, and what you bold doesn't equate to being a draw at all. He said Nash is successful and saved his money.



Those are two completely unrelated points I was making.  First I was responding to Khris and then i posted JR's opinion on Nash's comments.



> Third, Kevin Nash did steroids.



Please provide proof.



> Fifth, How come he never drew outside the nWo? All the times you pointed toward Nash being a huge draw, you pointed to the nWo - when Nash was 2nd fiddle at best. He is not to the nWo what Animal is to the Road Warriors. If he is such a big draw, how come he did not draw a lot in the WWE (the three times he's been there), WCW (his first go) or TNA (his two runs). How come the only place where you might say he was a draw, was in a place where he was in a stable that was much larger than himself? Rather big coincidence. You just have this idea that because he is famous, he is a "draw", when he really isn't.



Do you even fucking know what you're talking about?
I have consistently with every post when i said Nash was big, pointed to 1998 and more specifically, the end of said year.

Guess who wasn't part of the bloated oversized nWo at that point.
Guess who was completely unaffiliated with Hogan at that point.
Guess who was the firm leader and face of a smaller stable of what, five guys.

The Wolfpac was Nash's faction and he was by far the most over guy in that stable.



> Kevin Nash isn't even a top 5 draw in WCW, and there are probably 30-50 wrestlers who have drew more money, which is saying a lot considering how much exposure Kevin Nash has gotten. In ratio with how much he is featured, he is a flop in every sense of the word.



Oh good, you're full of shit as usual. I'm so sick of you making up crap as always.

Let's look to a credible source.

Dave Meltzer - Greatest Draws Year-By-Year


> 1997 - 1. Shinya Hashimoto; 2. Undertaker; 3. Shawn Michaels; 4. Bret Hart; 5. Naoya Ogawa; 6. Lex Luger and Keiji Muto; 8. Steve Austin; 9. Hulk Hogan; 10. Riki Choshu, *Kevin Nash* and Mick Foley
> 
> 1998 - 1. Steve Austin (set all-time record for most big gates in one year); 2. Undertaker; 3. Kane; 4. Mick Foley; 5. The Rock; 6. Bill Goldberg; 7. Hulk Hogan; 8. HHH; 9. Sting; 10. Randy Savage
> 
> 1999 - 1. The Rock (set all-time record for most big gates in one year); 2. Steve Austin; 3. HHH; 4. Big Show; 5. Kane; 6. Undertaker; 7. Keiji Muto; 8. Bill Goldberg; 9. Ric Flair; *10. Kevin Nash*


[/quote]

This is from the Wrestling Observer in 2008

How about Meltzer on the Biggest Draws Of All Time in the WWE?

*Spoiler*: __ 




Dave Meltzer has compiled a lost of the top 54 biggest draws in WWE history based on gates/ratings the wrestlers drew as main eventers.


1. BRUNO SAMMARTINO

2. HULK HOGAN

3. BOB BACKLUND

4. ARGENTINA ROCCA

5. HHH

6. UNDERTAKER

7. STEVE AUSTIN (Undertaker and HHH have passed him in recent years since he finished his career in 2003. Had he not retired at the age of 38 due to injuries, as well as missed what probably would have been his biggest drawing year in 1999 with neck surgery, he would have been No. 2 on this list by now. Nobody ever in company history was a bigger drawing card or merchandise seller then he was at his peak.)

8. THE ROCK

9. PEDRO MORALES

10. SHAWN MICHAELS

11. SUPERSTAR BILLY GRAHAM

12. MIGUEL PEREZ

13. BRET HART

14. BUDDY ROGERS

15. RANDY SAVAGE

16. JOHN CENA

17. KURT ANGLE

18. MICK FOLEY aka CACTUS JACK, DUDE LOVE, MANKIND

19. ANDRE THE GIANT

20. DR. JERRY GRAHAM

(TIE) JOHNNY VALENTINE

22. RODDY PIPER

23. IVAN KOLOFF

24. ULTIMATE WARRIOR

(TIE) RANDY ORTON

(TIE) BATISTA

27. GREG VALENTINE

(TIE) YOKOZUNA

(TIE) SGT. SLAUGHTER

30. GEORGE STEELE

(TIE) CHRIS JERICHO

(TIE) KANE

(TIE) KEVIN NASH aka DIESEL

34. RIC FLAIR

(TIE) BIG SHOW aka PAUL WRIGHT

(TIE) STAN HANSEN

(TIE) GORILLA MONSOON

(TIE) KEN PATERA

39. FRED BLASSIE

(TIE) BOB ORTON SR. aka ROCKY FITZPATRICK

(TIE) BROCK LESNAR

42. EDDIE GRAHAM

(TIE) KILLER KOWALSKI

(TIE) PROFESSOR TORU TANAKA

(TIE) DON MURACO

(TIE) DAVEY BOY SMITH aka BRITISH BULLDOG

(TIE) EDGE

(TIE) CHRIS BENOIT

49. LARRY ZBYSZKO

(TIE) PAUL ORNDORFF

(TIE) IRON SHEIK aka GREAT HOSSEIN ARAB aka COL. MUSTAFA

(TIE) NIKOLAI VOLKOFF aka BEPO MONGOL

(TIE) WALDO VON ERICH

(TIE) BOOKER T aka KING BOOKER 




So, I was wrong. Goldberg and Sting were the man in WCW in 1998. 
Nash got '97 and '99 though. So I feel vindicated.

You can never again say Nash wasn't a draw. 



> 6th, for "proof", the bigger role Nash had in WCW, the worst they did ratings and sales wise. You could say "derp derp had the title at this specific date", but the bottom line is, when Nash was the guy or close to the guy, WCW was failing. If your come back is "WELL THERE ARE MANY REASONS FOR WCW FAILING [Nash is one of them, since you know politicians helped kill the product], then I ask you - how can I prove he is not a draw, when you're merely going to blame it on something else?



So your argument is essentially groundless. I provide the numbers and figures showing Nash's title reign had nothing at all to do with the company falling. You say "he did it anyway".
How am I supposed to argue with ignorance?



> and lol at you calling me a smark, because I think Kevin Nash sucks. Sorry, that isn't just a smarky opinion, and you're a smark too dumb ass.



Actually, it is just smark opinion. Most of Nash's peers have very high praise for him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Also, that same article you cited, J.R says he disagrees with Kevin Nash's retarded look on how wrestling should be. Second, who the fuck made J.R. Jesus? What relevance does JR have in this discussion?



The discussion was about the article with Nash.

JR's blog was responding to said article.

JR is also probably smarter than you or I so I trust him.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Please provide proof.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2012)

That's Ooze, not steroids.

Although now I want to see the 80s WWF with everyone on Ooze instead.

Hulk Hogan would have 48 inch pythons.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2012)

Enough of this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) talk lets get to what really had drawing power

The ultimate ass or the ultimate body


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll never understand why WWE wanted to put Punk in a program with Nash last year. It was so out of place and wouldn't have made anyone look good.

Now that i can remember Punk never did get the upper hand over Nash either in that lame feud with Triple H.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> 1997 - 1. Shinya Hashimoto; 2. Undertaker; 3. Shawn Michaels; 4. Bret Hart; 5. Naoya Ogawa; 6. Lex Luger and Keiji Muto; 8. Steve Austin; 9. Hulk Hogan; 10. Riki Choshu, Kevin Nash and Mick Foley
> 
> 1998 - 1. Steve Austin (set all-time record for most big gates in one year); 2. Undertaker; 3. Kane; 4. Mick Foley; 5. The Rock; 6. Bill Goldberg; 7. Hulk Hogan; 8. HHH; 9. Sting; 10. Randy Savage
> 
> ...




Triple H drawing better than Goldberg in 1999? Wtf kind of half baked chart is that?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> That's Ooze, not steroids.
> 
> Although now I want to see the 80s WWF with everyone on Ooze instead.
> 
> Hulk Hogan would have 48 inch pythons.



actually the first pic has him endorsing a product that is banned in pro sports


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nash is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Let's move onto something more relevant already.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 8, 2012)

as I was saying Kiebler or Wilson


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2012)

wilson .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2012)

The answer is: Layla.


----------



## EJ (Aug 8, 2012)

Do you guys think that we will ever get someone as over as Stone Cold again?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Nash is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Let's move onto something more relevant already.



Don't hate him because he's beautiful.

Also Keibler. Torrie never did much for me.



Flow said:


> Do you guys think that we will ever get someone as over as Stone Cold again?



Pro-wrestling is a funny business.

Who could have predicted Phatu/The Sultan would be one of the most over guys in the company just because people liked to see him jiggle his werid ass around?

It all depends on if and when pro-wrestling becomes "hip" again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> as I was saying Kiebler or Wilson



I'd go with Kiebler.   Was never much into Wilson.  Though I would say Trish would give Kiebler a run for her money on hot asses.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2012)

One of teh hottest pics I've ever seen is the one with Trish staring at the camera and you can just see her wonderful ass rising behind her in the background. 

I saw that picture God knows how many years ago and it still does wonders for me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2012)

This image:


----------



## EJ (Aug 8, 2012)

I remember looking at those photos when I was like 8. I was like "goddamn"


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2012)

This one:


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> I remember looking at those photos when I was like 8. I was like "goddamn"



I grew up with Sable.

Lesnar really is the luckiest guy on the planet.


----------



## EJ (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't see what's the fascination with Eve. She has an alright body, but her face....bleh


----------



## Shozan (Aug 8, 2012)

that's just screaming ANAL!


----------



## EJ (Aug 8, 2012)

Also, the way they acted in there. You could tell although they were playing character, they both have a noticeable respect for one another.

The Rock saying "Stone Cold, you've whooped my ass for the past 5 years"

Stone Cold saying "I liked your movie."


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> Do you guys think that we will ever get someone as over as Stone Cold again?



Honestly?

I don't think so. But I sincerely hope I'm proven wrong.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 9, 2012)

Sable


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2012)

They can't even get someone as over as The Road Dogg.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 9, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They can't even get someone as over as The Road Dogg.






Ahem you were saying?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2012)

Daniel Bryan currently isn't even as over as these two...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Sable





I know some don't think she looked that good in her return but... I disagree.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 9, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Daniel Bryan currently isn't even as over as these two...



He was at and on Raw after wrestlemania .


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 9, 2012)

I like Kevin Nash...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> I like Kevin Nash...



So do most people.

The entire Kliq is made of pretty chill dudes.



(that's "Ryan Shamrock" if anyone remembers that storyline)

It really is a shame that Scott didn't make it to Shawn's Hall of Fame ceremony. 

Well maybe when all of DX is inducted. 
Or the nWo, whichever.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 9, 2012)

this is a tricky one.... Best and favourite wrestler from the U.K. of the last 10 years? 

see what i did there?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Triple H drawing better than Goldberg in 1999? Wtf kind of half baked chart is that?



not just goldberg.. but taker and kane


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 9, 2012)

Damien Sandow should kill Hornswoggle's character. That's a nice start in making WWE better for fucking sure.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2012)

This is random but Triple H's hair is just gorgeous. I know it sounds weird but I've always wanted long hair but mine has never looked as good as his. 


It's just so perfect. It's a shame you don't see it that much because he insists on dumping water over it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2012)

stunning steve austin had stunning hair


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> This one:



Holy shit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2012)

I think that pic forever made me an ass-man.

So I dunno if you youngins know of the Powers of Pain. it was a tag team back in the day and it was comprised of Warlord and Barbarian. Warlord is one of the strongest motherfuckers ever in the business who wasn't an actual powerlifter and Barbarian has a rep for being almost as tough as Meng.

Anyway, I got a shoot interview vid with them and thought I'd jot down the more interesting bits.

On Fuji:

Warlord: Fuji was funny. One time we were at Mariott - we did a pay-per-view show Barb and me and it was in Miami - and we went back to the Mariott and downstairs in the lounge, the place was packed afterward. And Fuji was sitting there ya know and he started talking to the manager and I go over to Fuji and look down...._Fuji's pissing in the plant_, talking to the manager the whole time. He didn't care.

Barbarian: He did something to Lex Luger? In Phillie? 

Warlord: It was Philadelphia, went to eat, and Fuji heard about Lex's attitude; the way he was.  And so Fuji goes and sits across from him,  starts talking to him, _then he starts pissing on Lex's boot._ Lex didn't move his boot because he heard about the way Fuji is. He just let him piss all over his boot. This was in a restaurant. 


Demolition
Interviewer: What are your memories of your first feud, I guess was with Demolition right? What are your memories of working with those guys?

Warlord: I think it was great. When I was in Kansas City at the time I went down to a show one time just 'cause I knew one of the Demolition, Barry Darsow

Barb says something. I think "he's from Minnesota"

Warlord: Yeah from Minnesota and I talked to Barry for a little while while down there that day and that stuff. Ya know, just say hi, see how he's doing over there, and he loved it. Just going on just, the gimmicks, I love the gimmick outfit they had. It was a great, great outfit. And um, they were another team that over in the WWF they were almost invincible. No one was touching 'em. And then first time we (I think it's "went out' or "were in") [some place] Indiana, Barb and me came in babyfaces and boom they were bumping and the people went crazy. They'd never seen Demolition ever do that before. 

Opponents -

nterviewer: Who were your favorite opponents in the WWF to work with?

Warlord: As a tag, Rockers. We had great match with Rockers. Demolition was excellent because they tagged up with us real good. As far as singles, it would have been Davey-Boy and Bret. 

Barbarian: As far as singles, it was Bret and Steamboat.

Interviewer: is there anybody you didn't like to work with at all in WWF? You were like "oh, this just ain't working"?

Warlord: Um....not really in that stuff ya know. I mean, you'd have your runs with somebody and then you'd go off to something else Pretty much everybody that came to WWF had to be somebody or something somewhere to make it there. There's a few times the styles don't go together and that stuff ya know just happens. But there wasn't anybody I didn't like working with. I just enjoyed wrestling back then.

Politics
Interviewer:  Who was the locker room leader around this period? Was there a locker room leader or was there a lot of cliques and stuff?

Barbarian: No, there's no locker room leader.

Warlord: There was...actually there was no cliques, not like the NWA. NWA had many more cliques. Um, really, WWF everybody's pretty much on their own. You had a couple of them to hang on together ya know. Mostly you didn't want to do anything wrong otherwise Davey-Boy or with Dynamite there, they'd be on ya.  

Everyone laughs

Barbarian: (says something I guess is like "they liked us though")

Warlord: They loved Barb and me. But if you're in, you're having problems or whatever, those two took care of it. Or Fuji. 

Interviewer: Was there a lot of politics involved in that company compared to-

Warlord: Always politics. Always. But I understand it's all about business. It's all about making money.  

Interviewer: Did you guys get involved?

Warlord: No. 


Random Stuff I Liked:
Interviewer: What about Luger?

Warlord: I like Lex. A lot of guys don't like Lex. When I first came into the business, Lex had kind kind of an attitude. Ya know, he first came in, he'd just kinda come in the room and wouldn't talk to anyone, wouldn't come up and say hi and that stuff at first.

Barbarian: He don't speak to anyone.

Warlord: Yeah.  Then after a while - actually, he was kinda like that through the NWA a little bit - till he got to the WWF and I know Davey-Boy took care of that back then. He ribbed him every day and after that, Lex just mellowed out and real nice cool and everything, come in and shake everybody's hand and Lex was great. Lex's been great ever since. Really, really good.

Barbarian still has a Six-Man Tag Belt at home from when he worked for Dusty.

Kind of a garbled conversation between Barb and Warlord about how Warlord gave Shawn a push when they wrestled at Madison Square Garden and he(Shawn) hit the light above the ring.

Warlord was still talking to Warrior via email about a year before this interview so 2003 I guess.  Says he always liked him.

Barbarian made Andre mad once. They were in Italy and they told everyone to make sure their passports weren't expired. Barb's was and Andre got pissed so Barb ended up hiding in the back of the bus.

Story About Andre vs. Warrior:

Warlord: I'm sure everybody heard, [Andre'd] go in the locker room and play cards and he would drink bottles of wine. And the biggest thing I remember about that is when Ultimate Warrior had to work with him. Ultimate Warrior's very, very nervous. As big as Andre was into that stuff so, first time I've ever seen Ultimate Warrior get to the building early, and actually buy a ton of wine and sit down and play cards with Andre up until his match. To keep Andre happy. Because if he didn't keep him happy, Andre would kill him.

Funny little story about when WCW repackaged them as the "Super Assassins" and they were under hoods. The crowds just called out "take off the hoods Warlord and Barbarian."

Fucking Warlord runs security and is a bodyguard. Imagine running into this guy.


----------



## Judas (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh shit.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 9, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Damien Sandow should kill Hornswoggle's character. That's a nice start in making WWE better for fucking sure.



I aprove of that. Sandow should also deport Santino.

Orton was legend killer and Slater was killed by legends. Sandow should be "lame characters killer"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2012)

Sandow stealing Perry Saturn's catchphrase.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2012)

reps


----------



## Shozan (Aug 9, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> This is random but Triple H's hair is just gorgeous. I know it sounds weird but I've always wanted long hair but mine has never looked as good as his.
> 
> It's just so perfect. It's a shame you don't see it that much because he insists on dumping water over it.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2012)

^ Hahaha. I always thought the difference between 98 Triple H's hair and 2000 Triple H's hair was weird.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2012)

WWE Electrifies Saturday Mornings

STAMFORD, Conn., August 9, 2012 – WWE (NYSE: WWE) and Saban Brands today announced a new, weekly half-hour show, WWE Saturday Morning Slam, that will debut on Saturday, August 25 at 10 a.m. WWE Saturday Morning Slam will be part of the television premiere of Vortexx on The CW, a Saturday morning kids' television block, reaching 114 million U.S. television households. This marks the first time, since 2001, WWE will have a program in a kids' time slot and reinforces WWE's commitment to kid-friendly entertainment.



now every saturday, cena and sheamus join forces to eliminate all evil from the wwe


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2012)

More stuff from Nash

Link removed


> Big Sexy” Kevin Nash was on Busted Open with Dave Lagreca and Doug Mortman. You can hear Busted Open from 2-4 ET on Sirius 94, XM 208, and Sportszone 860 on the internet.
> 
> On his recent comments about the size of today’s top guys:
> 
> ...


_

Also I checked and he's right about business improving. The last couple shows he was in at MSG sold out. It was teh first time they had sold out in a while._


----------



## Ae (Aug 9, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## EJ (Aug 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvIJZ0mvQ0Y[/YOUTUBE]

holy fuck, I don't care how much you would pay me, I would NEVER do this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2012)

rick rude's is just


----------



## Totitos (Aug 9, 2012)

Rude Awakening


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvIJZ0mvQ0Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> holy fuck, I don't care how much you would pay me, I would NEVER do this.



Wow a top rope Canadian Destroyer, or should I call it the Mexican Destroyer. 



> now every saturday, cena and sheamus join forces to eliminate all evil from the wwe





And Nash is pretty spot on with that interview of his. Stay class Big Sexy.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2012)

:17 made me clench


----------



## Shozan (Aug 9, 2012)

LOL at Evans selling!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks like he killed him lol


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 9, 2012)

> Big Sexy? Kevin Nash was on Busted Open with Dave Lagreca and Doug Mortman. You can hear Busted Open from 2-4 ET on Sirius 94, XM 208, and Sportszone 860 on the internet.
> 
> On his recent comments about the size of today?s top guys:
> 
> ...


_

You forgot one 




			On his opinion about the posters in the wrestling section of Naruto Forums:

What the fuck is that?  Sounds like some gay shit.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2012)

why are we still talking about Nash? jeez


----------



## EJ (Aug 9, 2012)

wait what hahaa?

when did he say that


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bevdRipdhY8[/YOUTUBE]


Boss


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2012)

eww nash

i saw him in magic mike

don't ask why i was seeing that movie


----------



## Shozan (Aug 9, 2012)

those KENTA Knees! Punk's are shit!


----------



## EJ (Aug 9, 2012)

WWE tones down on that stuff. I mean you want to risk your favorite wrestler getting injured for life or killed because they wanted to make a move really show that it hurts?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 9, 2012)

El Generico and Teddy Hart are truly gods amongst men .


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> [YOUTUBE]bevdRipdhY8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Boss



HOLY SHIT!

21,20,19,16,14,11,10,7,6,2 and 1. They were all fucking awesome!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 9, 2012)

Notice that most of those guys are not giant muscle tone beef cakes , dunno where Nash gets his facts .


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2012)

Imagine Nash doing a GTS on Punk.  

Then he tears his quads, again.lol


----------



## EJ (Aug 9, 2012)

hahahaahahahahahhahaahaha


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2012)

Well he grew up in the era of Roids. If you wanted to be taken seriously in the WWF in the 80s, you better have muscles the size of an average man's head.

When he entered the business in the 90s, it was based on his look and his look alone. Like JR said, nobody realized he was a great talker in addition to his size.

Finally, let's examine one of Nash's best friends.Triple H. When he became a serious main eventer, he added on about 30 pounds of muscle and looked way more physically imposing.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Aug 9, 2012)

hahahahaha 

well I mean just like when Triple H did his. You see WHEN they do it, but it doesn't really look like they tore their quad. At least from what I remember. 

But still, you can tear stuff away in your body the weirdest ways. It makes me cautious, I run over 2 miles usually every other day.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 9, 2012)

inb4 the fucking 15 minutes are over!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2012)

Nash doesn't get my sympy at all


----------



## EJ (Aug 9, 2012)

yes more Kevin Nash hate. it nourishes me


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 9, 2012)

Still Nash talk?

You guys must be really bored... =/


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2012)

Post more of those Keibler, Sable, and Stratus pics please. :ho


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2012)

WWE is way too controlling with promos now. Reading about Nash's experience with current WWE it sounds worse than i expected. They really need to let up and let them improvise a little. I always thought the recent stuff felt too fake because i saw so much wrestling but now i realize its their overbearing way of running things.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Still Nash talk?
> 
> You guys must be really bored... =/



Most of the IWC is talking about him. I post on three other IWC forums and he's got 100+ posts topics in each of them.




TerminaTHOR said:


> Post more of those Keibler, Sable, and Stratus pics please. :ho



He's not bad on the 200m


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Just means they are making the mistake we did, but they did it more 

Nash sucks.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 10, 2012)

Nash is awesome.

He could tear his quad and he'd still get a bigger pop than the guys on the current roster.
Probably make more money than them too.


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Nash is awesome.
> 
> He could tear his quad and he'd still get a bigger pop than the guys on the current roster.



1. No, he isn't. 

2. No, he wouldn't.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 10, 2012)

Man you young kids these days. No respect for the legends of the business.

Nash is a certified Hall of Famer. There's like, two guys on the current roster you could say that for. (younger guys I mean)


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Because anyone who doesn't like Nash is a young kid. I'm 20.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UTE-DPDyaY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

lol Zae I know you're jk. Just some of the people here call me a little jimmy for not liking shit Ziggler. 

...


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2012)

that was a pretty good interview lol.

I do hope Triple H changes the feel too.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *Most of the IWC is talking about him. I post on three other IWC forums and he's got 100+ posts topics in each of them.*




*that =*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2012)

Bully Ray is amazing. #Twittahmachine


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 10, 2012)

Man I miss the Dudley Boyz...


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 10, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> WWE is way too controlling with promos now. Reading about Nash's experience with current WWE it sounds worse than i expected. *They really need to let up and let them improvise a little. *I always thought the recent stuff felt too fake because i saw so much wrestling but now i realize its their overbearing way of running things.



Yea, that's never gonna happen. It really seems that Vince is never gonna let anybody go unrestricted nowadays. Dunno why, but he seems content with having everybody following most of the script instead of letting them do their own thing.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Nash is awesome.
> 
> He could tear his quad and he'd still get a bigger pop than the guys on the current roster.
> Probably make more money than them too.



I always liked Nash. Maybe it's because he reminds me of my grandfather, but I always had a soft spot for him.


----------



## Judas (Aug 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> Nash doesn't get my sympy at all



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfvGECYB6Gs[/YOUTUBE]



While I'm at it...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QbxySfWNZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2012)

- Wade Barrett wrestled his second match since returning from injury at Thursday's SmackDown live event in Tokyo, Japan. He defeated Justin Gabriel. A fan in attendance noted that *Barrett worked a stiffer style* and showed no signs of ring rust






OMG YES!!!!!! 







EDIT: 



Judas said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfvGECYB6Gs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genius at the mic 

EDIT2: damn must spread


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 10, 2012)

So lets say hypothetically that Alberto Del Rio decided to call it quits tomorrow. Could you see Ricardo ever having a future on his own outside of being Del Rio's personal ring announcer?

I don't know. I'm kind of just spitballing here, but I've always gotten this vibe from Ricardo Rodriguez that he has the potential to be a really fun comedic bottom rung Heel. While there is no way he'd ever be able to gain a shred of credibility with his size and physique, he's consistently shown for a while now that he has all of qualities of a competent jobber:

1). He connects with the audience.

2). He can fall down in spectacular fashion.


He's arguably more over than Alberto Del Rio however with Heath Slater taking the helm of long term job guy is there a demand for another person in that role? I say as far as jobbers go, the more the merrier. How about you guys?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2012)

i fearing he'll be another santino.. if that won't happen, than i welcome it..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 10, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> So lets say hypothetically that Alberto Del Rio decided to call it quits tomorrow. Could you see Ricardo ever having a future on his own outside of being Del Rio's personal ring announcer?
> 
> I don't know. I'm kind of just spitballing here, but I've always gotten this vibe from Ricardo Rodriguez that he has the potential to be a really fun comedic bottom rung Heel. While there is no way he'd ever be able to gain a shred of credibility with his size and physique, he's consistently shown for a while now that he has all of qualities of a competent jobber:
> 
> ...


I think he could as long as you restrict him and Slater to opposite shows.

BTW, got the chance to see Dean Ambrose live last Sunday at the house show I went to. Came in without a lick of heat and after his promo had people booing the shit out of him. Too bad it was Riley he was working with and not someone else, but meh, it's cool to finally get to see him work some.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

There wont be another set of jobbers as the Servants of Evil in this lifetime .


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 10, 2012)

Wonder when will Ambrose debut in the WWE, i think it's right on the corner but we will see.


Lately it seems the E is understanding that being just a big guy doesn't cut it, more and more medium sized guys are getting pushed and i like that. In my view, size shouldn't matter, only dedication, talent, and work ethic. I think we're moving that way and it seems only fair. I also think Ambrose has the tools to go where Punk and Bryan are, but time will tell. Let's not rush things, i think the E is doing well with Ambrose, giving him a strong story/background before he breaks in.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Wonder when will Ambrose debut in the WWE, i think it's right on the corner but we will see.
> 
> 
> Lately it seems the E is understanding that being just a big guy doesn't cut it, more and more medium sized guys are getting pushed and i like that. In my view, size shouldn't matter, only dedication, talent, and work ethic. I think we're moving that way and it seems only fair. I also think Ambrose has the tools to go where Punk and Bryan are, but time will tell. Let's not rush things, i think the E is doing well with Ambrose, giving him a strong story/background before he breaks in.



Thats not the E that is Aquafina getting his ass told.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2012)

inb4 Ambrose debuts as Kelly Kelly's new boyfriend Grant Kirkland, professional golfer with a stuttering problem.


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

They need to fix Smackdown. Like no one watches it anymore.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> They need to fix Smackdown. Like no one watches it anymore.



I dont know, I been told by *fans* that Sheamus was over and could carry the show.


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Maybe he just needs a rival and not shitty Ziegler who is jobbing to Alex Riley


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> Maybe he just needs a rival and not shitty Ziegler who is jobbing to Alex Riley



I am sure Ziggles can find time when he is not on Raw putting over the Main Event Superstars.


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Alex Riley = main event now?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> Alex Riley = main event now?



Hey , Sheamus made it to the main eventing status. Anything could happen, you dont have to be good to be WHC apparently .


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2012)

Sheamus isn't that bad. His matches are pretty solid and his character as stale and lame as it is gets the job done. He just doesn't have any good heels to feud with. He needs to feud with Kane or Show. I can't get into Del Rio though. I tried and i tried but i just don't find him entertaining at all. Maybe he's doing a good job as a heel but even then i don't have a reason to boo him other than boring me to death whenever i watch Smackdown or pay attention to him on RAW.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 10, 2012)

Ricardo is the only thing entertaining about del rio.  While my Spanish is rusty I still pick up on some of the crazy shit he says when he introduces dorito


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Not angered by people not appreciating Sheamus or saying he sucks, 

but I remember he was over as fuck at one point in this thread. He's still over in the WWE, but before he even BEAT DB at Wrestlemania, some of the people here were saying "He's turning out like Cena!" which was the funniest argument ever lol.

Then when he beat DB, I remember a lot of people in this thread just disliking him lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2012)

he's great.. but the booking is terrible.. when's the last time he had a decent feud?

EDIT:

WWE announced Friday that they come to terms on the release of A.W. (a/k/a Abraham Washington) as of today, August 10, 2012. "WWE wishes A.W. the best in all his future endeavors," the company added. Upon receiving the news, A.W. went on multi-post Twitter diatribe ripping the sports-entertainment organization. He wrote, "AWPromotions is no more ladies and gentlemen. Thank you for your support and hate, it's been a great run. Now I get to do me which isn't PG!
"@TitusONeilWWE & @DarrenYoungWWE thank you for allowing me to speak on your behalf. You guys are the best and I'm glad to call u my friends!

"I've offended the wrong people that taught me how to have ATTITUDE It was the #WWE that made me bold and now it has turned it's back on me

"Let this be a lesson to up and coming talent in the WWE don't try and be great like the Rock or Stone Cold. WWE isn't the same...

"Just be normal shut up and be a yes man so you can collect your check and feel like your special. #SELLOUTS!!

"I remember a time when the WWE didn't care about breaking the mold but now everyone is so afraid of their own shadow. #RemeberTheFans

"Thanks to the fans who showed me support over the whole Kobe thing and to those I upset I apologize again. Remember It's entertainment folks."

A.W. then indicates that his termination is tied to WWE chief Vince McMahon's wife Linda's pursuit of a United States Senate seat in Connecticut.

"I really do hope Linda wins that election because If not then all of this BS has been for nothing. #GoLinda!!" he wrote.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2012)

His short feud with Henry was really something. Too bad it didn't last for long.


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> he's great.. but the booking is terrible.. when's the last time he had a decent feud?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...




OH MY GOD

YOU ALL SHOULD CHEER THIS MAN

CHEEEER HIM

*CHEEEEEEEEEER HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIM
*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2012)

and yet, Tensai and Lawler keep their jobs  

#itsalwaystheblackguy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Told you lil Jimmies but did you listen .


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2012)

They released A.W?

are you fucking shitting me?


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Vince Mcmahon. The man that made a man get on his knees and kiss his ass, made a woman degrade herself in public, promote racism within the WWE, is telling someone "hey, your comments are passing that line you can't pass"

Fuck you Vince. You're a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> WWE announced Friday that they come to terms on the release of A.W. (a/k/a Abraham Washington) as of today, August 10, 2012. "WWE wishes A.W. the best in all his future endeavors," the company added. Upon receiving the news, A.W. went on multi-post Twitter diatribe ripping the sports-entertainment organization. He wrote, "AWPromotions is no more ladies and gentlemen. Thank you for your support and hate, it's been a great run. Now I get to do me which isn't PG!
> "@TitusONeilWWE & @DarrenYoungWWE thank you for allowing me to speak on your behalf. You guys are the best and I'm glad to call u my friends!
> 
> "I've offended the wrong people that taught me how to have ATTITUDE It was the #WWE that made me bold and now it has turned it's back on me
> ...



And people think CM punk delivers the pipe bomb lol, AW defined very well what WWE has become, pg era = censorship era.

I agree specially with the bold part.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2012)

Once again, the tag team division takes a new down.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 10, 2012)

Dozens of dollars, dozens of dollars...


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

It sucks too. Prime Time players match were good because of AW. Not so sure now....

lol, why do the good things go away


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2012)

i am slowly starting to believe the people who say vince hates anyone getting over without him getting involved


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 10, 2012)

I wonder how they are going to write this into the storyline. Knowing WWE, they probably won't even mention it.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2012)

A W ‏@AWPromotions
"I love entertaing people and the standup stage is what is next for me. If you think that Kobe joke was bad wait till you hear my Vince jokes"

Looking at the bright side, we'll have a shoot interview out of this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

You remember when you guys said that we should not blame all this bullshit on the PG Era? Well guess what!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2012)

Totitos said:


> A W ‏@AWPromotions
> "I love entertaing people and the standup stage is what is next for me. If you think that Kobe joke was bad wait till you hear my Vince jokes"
> 
> Looking at the bright side, we'll have a shoot interview out of this.



looking forward to it


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

EXACTA

Fuck yeah. I WISH there were "WHERE IS AW" signs in every Prime Time player match. But that won't solve anything. I just hope this gets publicized. I'm serious, attack EVERYTHING Vince has done or allowed back then on the WWE. 

All these fucking "concerned parents" don't know shit. I bet half of them let their fucking children play COD or something.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> he's great.. but the booking is terrible.. when's the last time he had a decent feud?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



This is fucking bullshit. I know this has likely been said millions of times by now, but Vince has fucking lost touch of the WWE. No wonder we don't see anybody coming close to Stone Cold and The Rock's level. It's like I said in my last post. They're too restricted nowadays. Nobody can let loose anymore without any repercussions. 

It seems Ken Doane was truly right about the backstage atmosphere being different. This, and JTG's recent tweets have confirmed this quote:



> ?Everybody walks on egg shells backstage. Nobody gets an opinion and everyone is afraid to speak up. That is what i noticed the times i went back there after my release.* The new guys are like little kids that got scolded by their mothers and are on strike 2 when they didn?t do anything to begin with. and most are ass kissers which only gets them faster out the door.* Nobody has a chance to become anything unless WWE wants them to be. It seems no fun, nobody really jokes or plays around like they used too. I remember bringing heely?s backstage [the sneakers with wheels in the heels], following week everyone had them, we would have races and such but now they all seem afraid to have fun or afraid to smile. their like pawns waiting to get picked up and moved to a certain spot. Silly if you ask me.?


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Sadly, the only way to defeat this is if another Wrestling company competes greatly with the WWE. 

That's the ONLY way the WWE will up their game. It doesn't have to be rated R material, but even THEY see that they can't restrict someone so much.


----------



## Darc (Aug 10, 2012)

Fuck this company, they really released AW? Fucking bullshit.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2012)

Wtf they released AW?!?!?

Shit is getting so lame now outside of the DB segments and they'll eventually fuck them up. Might just drop the current WWE and become an oldfag. Oh Golden Era you'll never disappoint me! 

Seriously i thought they told him he could say the joke on TV since no one can adlib shit anymore. Did they honestly fire him for saying something they allowed on TV?!?!?!?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2012)

There are always Japanese promotions. 

Just need a good translator.....


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2012)

why did they release aw .__.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 10, 2012)

Dat Jericho owning the cow.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 10, 2012)

I would laugh my balls off if a new wrestling company sprung up and put wwe out of business.  The new owner would publicly wipe his ass with the wwe title and then proceed to make HHH join the "kiss my ass" club


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm in no way behind "that club" Vince made. I'm still surprised how degrading it was and people still willingly (more so William Regal) allowed that. It was only like three people though, but still.

Another company just needs to come along and have better story lines, gimmicks, and just fucking COMPETE with the WWE. I know they have the talent and resources to put on a good era of wrestling, but they won't do it.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 10, 2012)

Well AW is with prime time or whatever they're called, today in Smackdown.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 10, 2012)

Punk talking about respect...

[YOUTUBE]TtuXkxgoK0g[/YOUTUBE]

take out Lesnar and put Punk in that video. What do you think will happen?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Punk talking about respect...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TtuXkxgoK0g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> take out Lesnar and put Punk in that video. What do you think will happen?



The difference is Brock can F-5 each one of those guys and then some. Drunk will be lucky if he gets one of them on his shoulders. .


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpvhdO0eiY8&feature=g-vrec[/YOUTUBE]

Why can't we have crowds like this?

EDIT:

HOLY SHIT

This is how fucking over these guys were, even as heels. There was an OLD LADY who was reciting what they were saying. Got to 2:00


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2012)

Because most of them are parents who are only there for their kids and proceed to sit on their hands for the whole show.


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Fact of the matter, they were mid carders who got pops like that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Did you know that those pops were for Road Dogg which is why when Gunn went solo he sucked. 

cue Flow rage.


This was before the Hardys, Edge and Christian and 3D.


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

uh huh

:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0q5HfWbyyw[/YOUTUBE]

1:48


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> uh huh
> 
> :
> 
> ...



That is what we call work.


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Nope, when something like that usually happens, the JR and King would usually avoid speaking about it after like 2 seconds. 

Billy Gunn was a heel there, they wouldn't publicize him like that. 

You're just jealous Dolph is rat cougar's little puppy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> Nope, when something like that usually happens, the JR and King would usually avoid speaking about it after like 2 seconds.
> 
> Billy Gunn was a heel there, they wouldn't publicize him like that.
> 
> You're just jealous Dolph is rat cougar's little puppy.



 They dont inform the announcers of everything. Also they needed to somehow put over their heels. .

You know Gunn had to kick his opponents in the gut then drop his finisher on them when they were *bent* over? Since he is the ass man and all. 



Ziggles takes Michaels moves to the next level no set up just pure perfection

.


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> They dont inform the announcers of everything. Also they needed to somehow put over their heels. .



That's a shitty argument and even you know it.

Some fan came from the audience and wanted his Gunn. 



> You know Gunn had to kick his opponents in the gut then drop his finisher on them when they were *bent* over? Since he is the ass man and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Michaels move to the next level?

And why do you bring up other wrestlers? 

This doesn't excuse the fact that Dolph Ziggler is pretty damn generic and sloppy as hell in the ring. 

"Well, my favorite wrestler sucks, but look at those people!"


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, and there is a reason why Billy Gunn hit is opponent in the lower abdomen and then applied the Fameasser. it looked legitimate and it hurt as hell. Not sloppy and fake like Dolph.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> That's a shitty argument and even you know it.
> 
> Some fan came from the audience and wanted his Gunn.
> 
> ...



Sloppy, the guy can do back hand springs just from bouncing on his back. Someone letting their hate get the best of them. 

If you would look at the video again she was outside the barricade for a while, she was waiting for her cue. You see her waiting then she made her move. It is work.


Even Gunn admitted he was shit compared to Ziggles in athletics .


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

It's not hate. I don't like someone who oversells like Dolph Ziggler. 

and no, the camera only shows her running towards him.

 Like I said, the way Dolph scrambles, moves fast in the ring, is small, sloppy in the ring, over sells, can't cut a decent promo, and I'm suppose to take him seriously?

lol, please post the video of him stating specifically "I'm shit to his athletic ability" other wise, get wipe the zig off from around your mouth  brah


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> It's not hate. I don't like someone who oversells like Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> and no, the camera only shows her running towards him.
> 
> Like I said, the way Dolph scrambles, moves fast in the ring, is small, sloppy in the ring, over sells, can't cut a decent promo, and I'm suppose to take him seriously?


Good thing he be champion soon enough .


> lol, please post the video of him stating specifically "I'm shit to his athletic ability" other wise, get wipe the zig off from around your mouth  brah



Zig on my mouth sounds a lot better than fameasseeeeer from your  mouth , .


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Right, and you couldn't post the video of him saying that though. I will however post this:



It's too apparent now. 

Have fun with your copy hybrid


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> Right, and you couldn't post the video of him saying that though. I will however post this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will too after all as good as Gunn would like to be Ziggs is going to be a main eventer .


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Unlike you, I can admit Billy Gunn wouldn't had worked as a main eventer. 

And the sooner that happens, the sooner people start stating he sucks and he doesn't deserve the world title. If CM Punk got it, Ziggler will get it worse.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Ziggles is not a face he is a heel . It works different for heels .


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler will not be main event status. As soon as he gets the World title, more people will remark how much of a joke it is. Not just because of the story line because "he cashed it in and took Sheamus when he was weak"

but because he is sloppy as hell in the ring, and can't cut a decent promo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh you mean like how Daniel M. Bryan played the coward champion like a pro and blew the fuck up ? Well in that case I see big things for Ziggles  .


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

No, DB is actually a great wrestler and can work a crowd.

Dolph Ziggler is sloppy in the ring, and can't work a crowd.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

He is over in the IWC and anyone who is over with IWC tends to blow the ck up. 



On a different and unrelated note. Rock should come back at Rumble as Hollywood Rock and this is why. Best heel ever. 

[YOUTUBE]lNYDwBQ4XJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

ITT: IWC is the voice of the voiceless. 

Dolph is going to suck big time brah. If I were you, I would be pushing for him to just keep on feuding with others to get better at his ring work and promos.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> ITT: IWC is the voice of the voiceless.
> 
> Dolph is going to suck big time brah. If I were you, I would be pushing for him to just keep on feuding with others to get better at his ring work and promos.



You sound like them guys AW be talking about in his tweets .


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

No, I don't. If I sounded like someone like AW, I would push wasted talent, people who can't cut promos, unoriginal people, sloppy in the ring people like Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

All of which is what creative is giving him. You think that is Daniel M. Bryan full potential out there? Nope, that is creative giving him. Same with Ziggles. Like I said there is more to the guy than what you are giving to him.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 10, 2012)

> @AWPromotions Just be normal shut up and be a yes man so you can collect your check and feel like your special. #SELLOUTS!!



You fucked up, AW. No one fucked up but you. You got fired because you're a loud-mouthed moron.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 10, 2012)

Flow, I must ask, out of all the people in the Smackdown MITB, who do you think should've won it over Ziggler?


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> All of which is what creative is giving him. You think that is Daniel M. Bryan full potential out there? Nope, that is creative giving him. Same with Ziggles. Like I said there is more to the guy than what you are giving to him.



Dolph can't work anything. The only thing he does is over sells and people like him for that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Flow, I must ask, out of all the people in the Smackdown MITB, who do you think should've won it over Ziggler?



Botch Cara .


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Flow, I must ask, out of all the people in the Smackdown MITB, who do you think should've won it over Ziggler?



They put him in with a whole bunch of new talent I believe or people who receive little screen time. Dolph Ziggler was the only logical person to put over at the time.

The booking is terrible. Dolph Ziggler should be busy feuding with THOSE talents, since his ring work is sloppy, and his promos aren't that good.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 11, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> On a different and unrelated note. Rock should come back at Rumble as Hollywood Rock and this is why. Best heel ever.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lNYDwBQ4XJ4[/YOUTUBE]



Yep, That's the thing, i don't see anyone else in the current roster who can play that well at being both FACE and HEEL like the rock. You have your default faces (chena, shemus, brodus, etc) and your default heels (Miz, Ziggler, Del Rio, DB, etc).  

I know some of them started like heels, like Chena as a rapper (i didn't watch during those years) or Shemus. But right now, they won't be believable heels if they try. And same with Punk, he tried being FACE, he sucked at that lol, he is a HEEL.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LeJ6tv-YA4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

What a sloppy worker


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2012)

What matters more than AW being missed is what this reveals to people about WWE.    Oh it is just getting started it seems.  I wonder how this plays out.





Gilgamesh said:


> You fucked up, AW. No one fucked up but you. You got fired because you're a loud-mouthed moron.


mark flay ‏@FlayMark
OK @AWPromotions you were fired. Stop moaning like a bitch. It was unfair but you are starting to sound pathetic
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite
19m A W ‏@AWPromotions
@FlayMark : This ain't the time Mark, shut the fuck up or suck a dick!
 Hide conversation
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2012)

AW is bitching and moaning but it's not like he doesn't have a point.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> You fucked up, AW. No one fucked up but you. You got fired because you're a loud-mouthed moron.



That was his character lol.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 11, 2012)

I think it would funnier if the reason AW was fired was because the shoe he threw was a top tier sponsor for raw and they bitched at the disrespect of their product and in reality no one cared about the Kobe comment


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 11, 2012)

AW got fired/released?

Vince: YOU'RE, FIRED!!
AW: Yo Momma!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 11, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LeJ6tv-YA4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> What a sloppy worker



Flow actually believes that Drunk is the best wrestler in the locker room.

And that everyone in DX was best superstars to ever lace a pair of boots.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2012)

The funniest part is that Ziggler is "sloppy" but Punk can't hit a fucking elbow drop.


----------



## EJ (Aug 11, 2012)

It's typical for danger doom to put words in my mouth and then bring up other wrestlers to make dolph shitler seem great


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 11, 2012)

Flow said:


> It's typical for danger doom to put words in my mouth and then bring up other wrestlers to make dolph shitler seem great


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2012)

when did Dolph become the IWC new darling? Dude still has no charisma.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 11, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> when did Dolph become the IWC new darling? Dude still has no charisma.



When people started to follow him outside of his on air gimmick. You need to watch/read his stuff outside of the shows.

For example none of you guys wouldnt even know Bryan had a sense of humor if it wasnt for extras.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2012)

....The fuck should I care about him off air. He can not be that way on air.


----------



## EJ (Aug 11, 2012)

As usual you put words in my mouth and bring uP other wrestlers. Don't worry he'll get the whc eventually. And then everyone will remark about how much he sucks and promos aren't good and can't feud with anyone because he's too one dimensional


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 11, 2012)

Flow you are hoping he would be hated, what if you are wrong. I would be reminding you of this each day. 




VastoLorDae said:


> ....The fuck should I care about him off air. He can not be that way on air.



How many time I got to tell this to you guys. 

Half the roster actually has talent however since creative so tight with their control they never willing to take chances. 

Look at whats going on with AW and JTG lashing out.

Look how Drunk pipe bomb promo went from superb to meh. 

Brodus can do a lot better mic wise than this Funkasarous crap.

Kofi had a nice future and look how Borton shut down his push.

Daniel M. Bryan being used as a marketing ploy to sell them No shirts.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> What matters more than AW being missed is what this reveals to people about WWE.    Oh it is just getting started it seems.  I wonder how this plays out.mark flay ‏@FlayMark
> OK @AWPromotions you were fired. Stop moaning like a bitch. It was unfair but you are starting to sound pathetic
> Expand
> Reply  Retweet  Favorite
> ...



His name is just perfect, he's a MARK. lol



> Look how Drunk pipe bomb promo went from superb to meh.
> 
> Brodus can do a lot better mic wise than this Funkasarous crap.
> 
> ...



D.Bryan may sell t-shirts and merchandise, but you can't just ignore the fact that Ziggles still OVERSELLS him in just about everything! (toprope botchplex, botchddts, botch back body drops, etc.)  

edit: AW is fired. Fuck.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2012)

Problem was even though AW was doing a childish rant everything he said was more or less right.

People have done far worse than what he has done even Vince McMahon is guilty of this yet because vince is now a pussy to cause any kind of contraversy it is like "you harmed my wives non existent election chances you are fired"


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2012)

Linda probably complained in Vince's ear.

Shame on you Vince.

You give the man a headset to carry his tag team through out matches the crowd doesn't respond to. He does his job and gets fired. 

I want to ran lol. He was a favorite of mine.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2012)

He's my favorite too only second to Mr. Alejandro Estrada.

Fuck Linda. She should just GTFO with her election run and just chill with Vince at their mansion and tell stories to their grandchildren.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 11, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LeJ6tv-YA4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> What a sloppy worker



Wow... That was AWFUL.

I haven't seen such shoddy wrestling since Jeff Hardy vs. Sting at Victory Road.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2012)

Why does Linda even want to be a Senator ?


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 11, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Why does Linda even want to be a Senator ?



Should've just stuck to taking Stunners in front of a national audience like her husband.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2012)

nobody knows but her but all that it is certain is that the republicans barely even want her and it is costing vince more and more money.  He should be a Billionaire but he is just a millionaire because of stupid things like her run and what it is doing to the business as a whole.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2012)

If Linda really is serious about her run, then she should just announce that when she wins, they will bring back the Attitude Era.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 11, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Should've just stuck to taking Stunners in front of a national audience like her husband.



If she takes a seat in the senate the same way she takes a stunner the country is fucked



TerminaTHOR said:


> If Linda really is serious about her run, then she should just announce that when she wins, they will bring back the Attitude Era.



That might work.  What would work even better is if she promises Vince will quit the wwe


----------



## Shozan (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## urca (Aug 11, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> When people started to follow him outside of his on air gimmick. You need to watch/read his stuff outside of the shows.
> 
> *For example none of you guys wouldnt even know Bryan had a sense of humor if it wasnt for extras.*



Tell me about it,his backstage fallouts were good,showed that he has personality,but one of my favorite thing that Bryan ever did was a blog he wrote on his facebook page for AJ to be a better diva:


> I wanted to publicly share some things that AJ can do to make herself a better Diva:
> 
> 1. Be taller. Not sure how? How about trading in those Chuck Taylors for a nice pair of heels?
> 2. Adopt a strict vegan lifestyle to stay mentally and physically fit. Maybe if you stop eating eggs, you?ll stop walking on eggshells all the time.
> ...


----------



## EJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Db is in denial. Lol, "what if he is liked?" he won't be. He will never be as over as db because nothing sets him apart.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 11, 2012)

Vintage Batista


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 11, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Vintage Batista



The power of the FORCE repells you!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2012)

It's just proof that Mark Henry really is the World's Most Strongest Man.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 11, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Vintage Batista



Still sells better than the entire X-Division.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2012)

lol let's not talk about TNA .


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2012)

Just saw the RR2012 Punk/Ziggler highlight video and goddamn did not know Punk sucked that bad in the ring since i rarely pay that close attention to his matches and his recent stuff has been decent. If he can't have a decent match with Ziggler i don't think i ever want to see Punk vs Show, Kane or Miz.


----------



## EJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah he's really not even that good. His promos made him main event status


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2012)

Maybe he was having a bad night? lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 12, 2012)

CM Drunk couldnt ride along Ziggle's overselling that night thats why the match was so sloppy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Vintage Batista


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Zabuza (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## urca (Aug 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> Db is in denial. Lol, "what if he is liked?" he won't be. He will never be as over as db because nothing sets him apart.



Which of the DB's are we talking about?Because you got me confused :33
BTW I saw an interview for Diego Sanchez(Originator of "YES!"),he stated that he 'got' Bryan's back and that he wants to work with him in the future :33


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah he's really not even that good. His promos made him main event status



Well now i know he's not that good in the ring, he doesn't have the look and his promos are nothing special at all. Once his t-shirts stop selling WWE will probably make him a midcarder for life.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2012)

TNA ppv in 45 minutes. Aj Styles vs Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels ladder match


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 12, 2012)

So stereotypically hispanic.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2012)

OMG


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2012)

Brutus Magnus: "Where the fuck is the chair!?"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2012)

Kazarian just sold a spear by doing a headstand. Ziggler is jealous.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2012)

Random strong USA chant from TNA crowd. 

lol.

Hard to imagine this is TNA


----------



## EJ (Aug 12, 2012)

Actually take back what I said. Punk can put on a good match. It's just sort of unbelievable that a guy of his technique and size can compete with John Cena ad bring the best out of him story wise


----------



## ovanz (Aug 12, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Vintage Batista





Dat Batista. I'm still waiting that someday Slater challenge any legend from the WWE roster and the animal music starts playing. Shit got real. Well as real as fake wrestling can be


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2012)

Lol, speaking  of Dave Batista, isn't he coming out in The Man with the Iron Fists movie.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Dat Batista. I'm still waiting that someday Slater challenge any legend from the WWE roster and the animal music starts playing. Shit got real. Well as real as fake wrestling can be



- "I WAAAAAAAAAAAAALK ALOOOOOOOOOOOOONEEEEEEEEEEEEE" 
- Michael Cole: "I can't believe it King, I think Slater just shat his pants"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2012)

Michael Cole is the biggest Batista mark ever. Dude jizzed his pants every time Batista came out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-qxM7FcGzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

Yoshihiko > CP Munk


[YOUTUBE]FR3sp6mF8hg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2012)

Dat TNA Hardcore ppv was actually good. Go watch it guys!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

WWE should sign Yoshihiko so that he can team up with the broom and form the most powerful tag team ever created.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Dat TNA Hardcore ppv was actually good. Go watch it guys!



Yeah it was. I expected you know who to run it at the end but no such thing happened.


----------



## EJ (Aug 13, 2012)

Have a good feeling wade Barrett will make things more interesting. Heel, tweener or face? Is his new gimmick a brawler?


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Batista should be GM, he would be an awesome heel GM.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2012)

Batista is just waiting for the next crop of divas to show up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Batista is just waiting for the next crop of divas to show up.




reps reps reps


----------



## Judas (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm still attempting to get used to a 3 hour raw. 

Should I skip the first two?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2012)

The only way Batista is coming back is if he gets the fuck beat out if him at his mma premier... which is very likely


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 13, 2012)

Where do you think Hogan gets his shit from ?
[YOUTUBE]b51A7G17pHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

Yoshihiko can play as Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold, Great Muta, American Taker and Hulk Hogan perfectly. 

No one can touch his skills.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2012)

Batista and Rock would be a great heel team.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xMwfzrBtqE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2012)

Not bad Totitos....but this one is better.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm6pXMT-Ey8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

For a while i thought Mason Ryan was Batista 2, just like Ryback is goldberg 2, but nah he wasn't Batsita level.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Wut they start with a match, no talking, no soap opera?? this is raw or what ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmmm, so we are starting with a match tonight.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow I still think it is pretty fucked up to have your champ curtain jerking for a 3 hour show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol, here comes DB.  Look at the crowd reaction.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

The roof fucking blew up for Bryan.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

DB fighting injustice.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

wow first time seeing cena made me want to change the channel .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2012)

No way that bitch is gonna steal teddy's line


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

where the fuck is Batistwo? las time i saw him AW was still a WWE employee!


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Raiden said:


> wow first time seeing cena made me want to change the channel .



First of many. 

The first time is the awkard one, after a while you will get acostumed. Your body will react by instinct and put mute when chena "music" starts playing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

kaitlyn


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

This segment feels so awkward after what has been going lately.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

^Lol got you.

did they realyl make jtg do that?! lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

*JTG enters*

*crowd is dead*


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

Kaitlyn doesn't look that hot anymore


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol, JTG wanting a match.  And here comes Lesner's bitch.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

Ryback from the Kurta Clan, FINISH HIM!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

*Ryback enters*

*Feeding time*


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2012)

Eww why add the voice


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

What the fuck is this new theme? 

Those "feed me" lines are as bad as the random "BAM BAM" in Bigelow's theme.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 13, 2012)

Poor JTG.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol, here goes the Goldberg chants.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Goldberg chants lol.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

Here we go again wwe trying to make Ryback seem impressive by having him beat on fodders.

Have him take on someone significant or keep him off tv.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

JTG should go through with the union thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 13, 2012)

The Goldberg clone is lame..


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

Dat JTG not selling the clothesline and spinebuster while in the arms of Ryback! LOL


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2012)

Dat JTG
"I betta not get pink eye!"

How long til endeavers


----------



## Darc (Aug 13, 2012)

Poor JTG


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 13, 2012)

Does WWE really need a Goldberg clone tho? it is so obvious and I dunno where they are going with this


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Goldberg 2 vs Batistwo.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

Too bad Nigel McGuinness never got into the WWE. The collision between a jawbreaker lariat plus Ryback's lariat would detonate the arena.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

A quick question, but is Mason Ryan still with the company?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

That wasn't right lol .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2012)

Mason Ryan is too busy going on the Masterpiece diet


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

>USA championship match in the pre-show

Cesaro confirmed for not winning.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 13, 2012)

ONE MAN BAND BABY!!!


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2012)

Really? R-Truth?.....


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Too bad Nigel McGuinness never got into the WWE. The collision between a jawbreaker lariat plus Ryback's lariat would detonate the arena.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2012)

Little Jimmy needs to be stabbed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Too bad Nigel McGuinness never got into the WWE. The collision between a jawbreaker lariat plus Ryback's lariat would detonate the arena.



Nigel was fucking unlucky man


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Bleh Truth shited this awfull, Slater could have called a past wwe superstar and we could have the real Goldberg or Batista riping Slater head.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

Slater's attire is damn bitchin'.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Sandow killed the brodus dance, he should also kill little jimmie. Sandow save us.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

And what was the point of this match anyway.  Nvm, here comes PTP.


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2012)

Black on black crime


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

were their trunks always that color?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2012)

Prime Time Players stole their dance from Gurren Lagann


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

No AW lol. THe only one who had charisma on that team.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

tag team gold "shinin?"

really ?

and why is triple h the aggressor in that feud? lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

imagine an I quit match or last man standing match between barret and nigel


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

Khris said:


> imagine an I quit match or last man standing match between barret and nigel


Shoot style!


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

Stan Hansen would be proud. 



Khris said:


> Nigel was fucking unlucky man



It's really depressing how Bryan picked him as the person who he wanted to be in the company the most. The guy could of been very big.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

When are they gonna introduce Mark Henry 2? lolz


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

sexy chocolate doing his thing. 

LOL WHAT PAUL


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

KAYFABE IS STILL REAL TO ME, DAMMIT!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2012)

Pauly D Oh go fuck yourself WWE


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

Raiden said:


> sexy chocolate doing his thing.
> 
> LOL WHAT PAUL



those boos from the background


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2012)

Totitos said:


> KAYFABE IS STILL REAL TO ME, DAMMIT!



Heel sign autograph all the time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

ovanz said:


> When are they gonna introduce Mark Henry 2? lolz



Lol, probably after the introduction of Big Show v2 and Khali-lite.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Shemus vs Del rio: weird accent fight, first one to break his tongue saying nonsenses loses.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

YOU DAMN RIGHT THERES GONNA BE REPRECUNZ


----------



## Darc (Aug 13, 2012)

That black guy with the _We Hate Cena_ shirt is back in the audience 

Lol Pauly D, enjoy getting boo'd sucka.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2012)

Del Rio sucks at being angry.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2012)

I wish someone would Tout on Botch Cara's fuckup for the night


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

Dammit, we're going to be getting more TOUT crap.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

Totitos said:


> It's really depressing how Bryan picked him as the person who he wanted to be in the company the most. The guy could of been very big.



i know he is.. i never heard of him before his tenure with TNA(sadly).. but i still watch some of his stuff.. probably my favorite TNA wrestler ever..


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

looool @ Alberto using Tout to respond  .


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Heel sign autograph all the time



[YOUTUBE]kx-e-uueK-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

I guess this is the future of promos every feud will be in that TOUT thing.

Still better than when TOUT was just little jimmies talking crap. But Attitude era will facepalm at that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol, so Lord Hentai is going against Sin Cara tonight.


The hell just happen?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

how the mighty have fallen....

holy shit that baldo bomb was brutal


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

lol super sentai has really been punished, and they introduced him as the next next big thing wtf.


----------



## Darc (Aug 13, 2012)

So we get a first time 1 on 1 and it doesn't even go 2 minutes, I guess I was a fool to think this extra hour would give us more wrestling.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

Albert jobbing to Sin Nalgas! LOLOLOL


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

Lord Hentai beating up his assistant for what the 5th time now? 

Come up with something new already for this character.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

inb4 ziggler wins and flow & DD storm the thread for the infinite time.

EDIT: Thread saved.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Dat Jericho, he invented voting on internet. Minutes later after he finished inventing the internet.


----------



## Darc (Aug 13, 2012)

This is just awful.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

STFU Cole! 

Lol, look like Vicki is coming out.   Ziggler coming to cut a promo.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

So they just shitted on Piper's thing?


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh fuck, they have to involve little jimmies in promos? the fuck.

Next raw they are gonna put a baby with a chena tshirt.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

He forgot the "please."

But still  .


----------



## Darc (Aug 13, 2012)

This whole thing is a cluster fuck


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

wtf is piper doing lol .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

its not Y2J when he's not talking about vickie's tits


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol, at least the Miz is making this entertaining.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Jericho is FACE ... wutdvgbd?"


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

lol those guys are never coming off a script again

if that keeps happening they won't allow people to vote .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol, well this past hour was entertaining.  Hoping it keeps up more a bit.  

Oh, a three way.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2012)

How's RAW been? I've only seen Del Rio tout and triple threat.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

Not bad so far.

A bit of a cluster fuck with Piper's Pitt. But pretty good. They actually played into the JTG IRL complaints about not wrestling.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn, that was a good match.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

dat whole match


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

They can't find someone more anoying than the old cow. Is not like she is a good heel, she is just annoying.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

I know this is PG era but it's really stupid that having a woman in your corner never backfires like in "I'm going to kick her head in if she appears in my match at summerslam".


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2012)

HIT IT PUNK, HIT IT!


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Dat Eve


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2012)

Punk will fuck the tan off her.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2012)

JTG >>> CM Punk in the balls department.  So is AW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> JTG >>> CM Punk in the balls department.  So is AW



A travesty with his release.


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2012)

His majesty is returning


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

those legs Kaitlyn! those huge legs!


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

BARRETT BARRAGE


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Dat Katlyn and Dat Eve. Should've be a 1 on 1 match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

What in the hell am I watching?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2012)

Shozan said:


> those legs Kaitlyn! those huge legs!



Too bad her hair sucks. I've always thought Kaitlyn was the hottest.


----------



## Darc (Aug 13, 2012)

Katlyn is so sexy, her Layla and Eve would be a dream orgy.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

*Kai*_'willyousitonmyfaceplease'_*tlyn*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

A roll up win on Beth.  Why am I not surprised.

Honestly, what could have been had Kharma been around.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah the hair looks weird, it was better the way she had it before.

I always liked Kaitlyn since nxt.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2012)

Apparently none of Triple H's talents turned out good. Sin Cara gets injured every 2 weeks and Kharma was a bust. Sucks she had a miscarriage and then got depressed afterward.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Apparently none of Triple H's talents turned out good. Sin Cara gets injured every 2 weeks and Kharma was a bust. Sucks she had a miscarriage and then got depressed afterward.



Lol, wasn't Tensai another one of HHH's talent too?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Apparently none of Triple H's talents turned out good. Sin Cara gets injured every 2 weeks and Kharma was a bust. Sucks she had a miscarriage and then got depressed afterward.



He still has his secret weapon:


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

They should re-hire Laurinits/Aquaman back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

why not have heel jobbers(slater and jtg) form an alliance with punk.. then he can play off the voice of the voiceless thing..

EDIT: dat reaction


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2012)

At this fucking rate they should hire russo back


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> At this fucking rate they should hire russo back



Let's not say things we can't take back later.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2012)

Look long and HARD, Big Show.  This little vegan is more over than you ever were.


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Sucks she had a miscarriage and then got depressed afterward.



It's all bullshit so she can sit her fatass home and collect them checks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

lol punk vs. savage... at least savage can show punk what an elbow drop really is. not that shitty grounded close-line..


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

Crowd can't decide whether to chant the cena combo or yes.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

NO!

BAD FATTY


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

1 hour left! what the fuck are they going to do! 1 hour left!


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

1 kick = 10 kicks! GTFO!


----------



## Darc (Aug 13, 2012)

Bryan is too good for this.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2012)

Shozan said:


> 1 hour left! what the fuck are they going to do! 1 hour left!





Have Natty fart on a snare drum


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

lol Cena learn a new move, but chena can only has 4 moves, you must delete one to learn jumping with knee.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

dammit that could of been a great swerve


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol, well that was entertaining.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2012)

lol that high knee.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

HA HA! Time for enlightenment!


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Sandow destroyed that lame dance like a boss


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2012)

Preshow? You're fucked Cesaro...


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Bah this fucker is still walking, Sandow destroy him.

edit: sandow flip >>>>>>>>>>>>> brodus little jimmy dance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol, well that was interesting.  Sandow gets a win despite Brodus appearing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL Jericho. He's like on a 0 - 572 losing streak ever since he came back. 


Seems like all the Divas have the school boy roll up as their finishing move nowadays.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2012)

No Way Out of jobbing for Christian. lol


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

I love Heyman

nohomo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

Totitos said:


> ​



LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

kill that boy toy


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2012)

Totitos said:


> ​



WTF! LESNAR LOOKS LIKE A GENIUS FARMBOY!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2012)

So, when Trips shows I shower


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

So I guess the remaining time of the show will be focus on this segment.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> So, when Trips shows I shower



Hit those showers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

is it me or is this a pretty shitty feud?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2012)

So anyone have any predictions on how a fresh face newcomer like HHH will do against a wiley veteran like Brock Lesnar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

i dare say that taker and triple h's stare down was more intense than this..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

What the hell was that?  Sign the paper and then just walk away, but throwing the contract at the other guy first.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2012)

i swear if Lesnar doesn't F5 HBK or Steph once this feud will have been a waste.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

So... what are they gonna do for the last 10 minutes? they already did everything worth watching. Should i just work/watch porn?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

For Heaven's sake, not the TOUT.


I would rather watch this for the remaining minutes of the show.
[YOUTUBE]KvQh1NBEBP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> i swear if Lesnar doesn't F5 HBK or Steph once this feud will have been a waste.



thats not gonna happen 

shit, it would've been awesome if lesnar F-5s all of trips daughters.. imagine the intensity


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

TOUT! and not WWE stars, no, no no, little jimmies.... 

Shit should've ended after the sign contract, wtf is...wrong doing fans tout?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2012)

anyone else notice that everyone on tout is over 30


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 13, 2012)

STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT!!!


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Michaels would be attaked, i knew it xD it was obvious after they show Michaels walking away.

Shawn's porn sound effects, wtf Lesnar just raped him. Even worse than Ryback.


----------



## Darc (Aug 13, 2012)

PG fucking sucks, this is bullshit.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

GTFO! a fucking assault and they didn't show it! FUCK YOU VINCE FUCK YOU PG SHIT!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

lololololololololol.. camera guy is out


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 13, 2012)

HBK getting raped.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 13, 2012)

RAPE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

attack happens... but happens off-screen

its official: shitiest feud in recent history


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2012)

"I TOLD YOU I WAS GONNA GETCHA!".

Lame they don't even show it. WWE has no idea what they're doing anymore.....why do i still watch? Am i on drugs?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

Cole = HBK
Heidenreich= Brock
Camera guy = Paul Heyman


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

Car not being torn in-half


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

next storyline: Shawn Michales is pregnant with Brock Muscle baby.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

this is Kubo level of trolling


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 13, 2012)

Why is Shawn's shirt ripped?


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

come on Shawn, blade a little for the sake of the storyline!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

Lesnar F-5d the hair out of Shawn


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Notice how Shawn is pointing his ass to brock after F5. Damn he want more.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

HBK just lost something more than his smile.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2012)

thank you Heyman for that! "OMG! You really broke his arm"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

shawn's hair is selling better than him


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2012)

this show is embarassingly painful to watch
just... sad


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

lol at Heyman "omg you broke his arm"

Brock: duh...yeah?


----------



## Kyu (Aug 13, 2012)

lol at Heyman's games.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

Shawn keeps grabbing his crotch like his life depended on it.


----------



## Darc (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah HHH, bait Brock to the ring and fight where your best friend is laying in pain with a broken arm, smart


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2012)

I showered and this friend STILL showed up.  They devoted the last half hour to that.  Not a title, not Cena, not AJ, this.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2012)

Finally gave him the F5. Now was that so hard to do WWE? jeez. Still a gay feud.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> I showered and this friend STILL showed up.  They devoted the last half hour to that.  Not a title, not Cena, not AJ, this.



Lol, took the words right out of my mouth.  Close to thirty minutes for a boring signing, a blackout sneek attack, and this.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 13, 2012)

Good Raw overall but the last half hour was dragged to hell.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

No Stone Cold also.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't know if that was the best of angles to end the show lol.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 13, 2012)

Since they can't do F5 or break arm on Stephanie (bad pg bad) they had to use Shawn. 

The 2 feuds HHH has been in this year, both used Shawn lol (against undertaker shawn being the referee and now he is the princess peach of the story WTF)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2012)

Darc said:


> Yeah HHH, bait Brock to the ring and fight where your best friend is laying in pain with a broken arm, smart



i bet this whole feud is used to push the notion that Triple H is a smart business man


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

Cubey said:


> this show is embarassingly painful to watch
> just... sad



I began cringing as well.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2012)

HBK: "OH GOD STOP TOUCHING IT" 

I'm too immature for this.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2012)

^ Well the whole DX thing with Shawn and HHH kinda makes it obligatory..

Also Cena being a dick to Punk (who has been saying things we all thought when it comes to the Champion and championship) and they are going to keep Cena as a face.  Yeah that makes perfect sense.

/sarcasm


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2012)

He is a face, not THE face.  That's Seamus.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 14, 2012)

He needs to change something so they can take Chena as HEEL, like using a blond wig or a fake mustache/beard.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 14, 2012)

Khris said:


> Lesnar F-5d the hair out of Shawn





Totitos said:


> HBK just lost something more than his smile.



Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2012)

I will leave you with some of my favourite comments from WWE.com



> Lesner is such a wuss he signs the contract then exits the ring and then he attacks hbk in the parking lot. he attacks from behind that is the only way he wins I hope triple H whips his A@# at summer slam. Then they need to put him in a cage match with big show, undertaker, kane , john cena, the rock, stone cold, and Triple H so he can get what be deserves.





> I think that Aj Lee should fine or suspensed both Brock and Paul for what they did to Shawn and to Triple H. It is Just like I that Booker T did the right thing but he should suspense both Alberto and his Ring Ricardo. They should both be fine a really big fine. I also think that there should be a tag team match Brock and Paul vs Alberto and Ricardo It should be a lumberjack.
> But in a cage





> all Brock fans need to have there arms broken





> Repercussion of Laurinaitis signing Brock back...
> The damage it has done...
> WWE needs to clean it's roster and get rid of all those who ain't even worthy of being a sports entertainer like Alberto Del Rio for instance. Since his first appearance, he has showed nearly 0 sportsmanship and is nearly 100% arrogant.





> Triple H started this whole thing and I don't blame Brock for breaking Triple H's arm and it's his fault that the same thing happened to Shawn Michaels





> Brock Lesner should be in jail, this is the second time he has injured someone without cause. He should be in a mental ward in a straight jacket. Sean Nichaels is allowed to express his opinion. Like that idiot Hayman to get the nasty side of Lesner happening to him. lets see if he is still smiling. We know this will really have HHH angry for sunday hope he does real damage to the jerk.





> I think what happened today to HBk has been orchestrated by Former GM John Lauriniatis and Paul . I know wants to destroyed the career of HHH and HBK. I think wwe need to investigate this because, John and Brock are represented by Paul. These three individuals, they will not only break the arms of the super stars, but they want to destroy the future of the WWE Universe. Please, wwe, send these three guys, i.e, JBP(John,BROCK& Paul) to GITMOs for waterbaording.





> I think Shawn Michaels need to be in Triple HHH's corner for Summerslam.Shawn* you are in my prayers and my thoughts. Get Well Soon.*





> Shawn may God give you a speedy recovery. I'm praying for you.





> I HOPE SHAUN IS OK. I HATE BROCK OF WHAT HE DID THAT WAS NOT CAUSE FOR AT ALL I JUST HOPE SHAUN IS OK IF BROCK WAS IN MY FACE RIGHT NOW I TELL HIM OFF LIKE HE WAS NOBODY CAUSE OF WHAT BROCK DID WAS CROWARDLY TRIPLE h BETTER BEAT HIM AT SUMMER SLAM IF HE DOESNT THEN I BE PISSED





> guys really i crayed when i see shawn feel the pain ... OMG i want triple h to beat brock and brock his arms and ligs . and i want triple h to kill him ..





> i think its time for a new attitude era needs to happen where people like Brock are not welcome and should not be hired ever start the DX attide era





> I think we need to sued the wwe to bring this thugs to the game at the first place. we should not be spending our money everyday watching wwe while they don't play by rule. Brock& Rep. Paul need to punished. I want to see Ride Back breaks Paul's arm so that he can not push his client to the game again.





> wwe. world wrestling entertainment. Sorry wwe but this has gone beyond entertainment. if this was the real world and with so many watching including children people would be arrested. you say in your message "kids don't try this anywhere" they see this and think its cool. if a child has his/her arm broken do you think this is acceptable.





> Years ago I was turned off of WWE wrestling by the actions of Lesner and Batista when they went up against the kid with one leg. I have only, in the last 3 years, returned to watching wrestling and since Brocks return I am not impressed with the dialog nor the actions. If I want to watch MMA or UCF fighting, I will pay for it. I won't be paying for Summer Slam..... and in fact, I may never pay for wrestling again, until this man is released from contract.



Fucking Brock Lesnar putting in that damn work as a fucking heel .


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 14, 2012)

^ I would rather read the above for hours than most of the shit I read in this thread.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 14, 2012)

Totitos said:


> ​



Great stuff.


----------



## Judas (Aug 14, 2012)

Last night was pretty decent sans the Shawn getting rape blank scene unless the camera man got caught in the crossfire in which case...


































































































Suck it!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2012)

"#AWPromotion$ says vote for Linda McMahon!!! The PTP'z support Linda and so should you! #voteordie4Linda"

AW told CTPost.com:

"That's how they show support for their employees who want to support Linda. They fire them. That's complete bull(expletive).

"For some reason they don't want to associate [Linda] with anything to do with wrestling because it's in the past. Vince doesn't want any association with her campaign. They told me it's two totally different entities, which I didn't know. I thought I was doing a good thing."


if they are totally different entities why sell it and fire him?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 14, 2012)

It's so weird to think that PAC will be in WWE

[YOUTUBE]HhJJci2eD04[/YOUTUBE] 

Wonder what his FCW name will be, probably Peter Geordie or something.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 14, 2012)

lol at the Thread name change, it fits.

Oh wow little jimmies coment of wwe. I wonder how they react when they see someone killed in a movie, they send donations to their families or what?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 14, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I will leave you with some of my favourite comments from WWE.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man the spelling in those posts .  And to that one poster FUCK THE CHILDREN I HOPE THEY EAT SHIT, DIE, AND THEN GET RAPED BY BROCK


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2012)

Girls on tumblr mad as fuck at Brock for harming HBK.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2012)

The sad/funniest thing about those comments are :

1) 90% of those were from grown adults.

2) You can tell they were actually serious.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2012)

I like how so many of them are threatening to boycott the WWE if Brock isn't arrested.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2012)

Maybe we are not die hard wrestling fans because our knowledge of it being scripted does not allow us to be. Maybe in order for us to become true wrestling fans we have immerse ourselves into script and believe it. So, we too can experience the anger when HBK gets his arm broken.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2012)

That awk moment when you realize that wrestling is...


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I will leave you with some of my favourite comments from WWE.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's still real the them dammit.



> i think its time for a new attitude era needs to happen where people like Brock are not welcome and should not be hired ever start the DX attide era



Obviously someone who didn't watch the attitude era.  

Like when Undertaker and Kane savagely "destroyed" vinces leg/ankle.  Where Owen Broke the leg of Shamrock on purpose.  Where Austin pointed a "gun" to vinces head and attacked him in hospital.  Ministry attacked the home of Vince.  Rikishi ran over Austin.

And many more. Kids these days most prob don't even remember the first year of DX either.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2012)

> I want to see Ride Back breaks Paul's arm so that he can not push his client to the game again.



"Ride Back"


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2012)

> A talent meeting was held prior to Monday’s RAW from Dallas, Texas. In light of the recent Twitter rant by JTG and reported unhappiness from several members on the roster, company officials gave talent the chance to express their grievances. Nobody spoke up. WWE told everybody to be “use common sense” and be careful venting their frustrations via social media, because once a tweet is made, it’s public and action can be taken against them for it.



I'm glad you didn't get a push.... pussies.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah I don't think any of them would speak up; they must have known a few days in advance that JTG was booked to be crushed. 

Ride Back    .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2012)

That is because JTG is the hero the locker room deserves but not what it needs right now....


----------



## EJ (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol are you serious. None of them spoke up


----------



## EJ (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure if brock leaner was an active star in the wwe none of you would care for him


----------



## Blinky (Aug 14, 2012)

Flow said:


> I'm pretty sure if brock leaner was an active star in the wwe none of you would care for him



I'm not a fan of Brock Leaner but Brock Lesnar is pretty cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The sad/funniest thing about those comments are :
> 
> 1) 90% of those were from grown adults.
> 
> 2) You can tell they were actually serious.



this is what i was thinking as well


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2012)

Flow said:


> I'm pretty sure if brock leaner was an active star in the wwe none of you would care for him





Chris Jericho works with the best 


I had to, I just had to.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2012)

guys really i crayed when i see shawn feel the pain ... OMG i want triple h to beat brock and brock his arms and ligs . and i want triple h to kill him ..

my favorite one


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2012)

> Please, wwe, send these three guys, i.e, JBP(John,BROCK& Paul) to GITMOs for waterbaording.



You know you are doing your job as a heel when people hate you enough to demand you be sent to GITMO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2012)

now imagine if lesnar broke steph's arm


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2012)

They will probably have pitch fork protest for him to be arrested, trialled and receive the death penalty. Brock will then raise the bar on what it takes to be a heel.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2012)

Predictions for Lesnar vs. H Sunday?


----------



## Shozan (Aug 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pznR-uSZ18w[/YOUTUBE]

you're welcome!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2012)

I wish I can be truly enlighten like Damian. 


Edit: Holy shit, Holy shit , Holy shit Buggy .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 14, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "Ride Back"



More like "Bare Back"


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2012)

CM Punk gonna get interviewed by the Pro Wrestling Report tomorrow.

And Nash will explain himself regarding the Benoit Guerrero comment.

Should be really good : ).


----------



## EJ (Aug 14, 2012)

But in all seriousness Brock did a great fuckin job of getting heat on himself.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm glad you didn't get a push.... pussies.





Danger Doom said:


> That is because JTG is the hero the locker room deserves but not what it needs right now....



heh...but really...it is sad no one spoke up.


----------



## EJ (Aug 14, 2012)

I think he will confront stephanie. If he does, it will basically tell us triple h will destroy Brock lesnar at summer slam. Triple h will barely win, but Brock definitely won't leave this feud a winning man who destroyed triple h completely


----------



## EJ (Aug 14, 2012)

Which makes the fact of Brock lesnar losing to johncena horrible. Cena should had lost or the match should had ended with Brock lesnar destroying Cena so horribly that the referee had to ring the bell. Brock lesnar shouldn't be on a losing streak do damn much


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2012)

I think he's going to lose Sunday : /.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2012)

There has been a theory going on. That Taker will face Brock at Mania and they will use the stick of the man who destroyed The Game and Mr. Wrestlemania will end the streak.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2012)

Flow said:


> Which makes the fact of Brock lesnar losing to johncena horrible. Cena should had lost or the match should had ended with Brock lesnar destroying Cena so horribly that the referee had to ring the bell. Brock lesnar shouldn't be on a losing streak do damn much



Well the loss in itself wasn't so bad (but i think they way you said it was a better way).  The worst part was cena basically no selling the whole being beaten the hell and doing the promo right after the match.  When he should have done the FU, pin then stay down much like taker had to in the 2nd of 3 WM HHH fights. (though taker was legit injured).


----------



## Shozan (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2012)

who is that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2012)

Morgan posted this on twitter


----------



## Totitos (Aug 14, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Chris Jericho works with the best
> 
> I had to, I just had to.




I love Dolph but I couldnt resist.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2012)

Totitos said:


> I love Dolph but I couldnt resist.


----------



## EJ (Aug 14, 2012)

lol, sloppy ziggler. Messing Billy Gunn's move up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2012)

shitfuck Shozan.. dat set


----------



## EJ (Aug 14, 2012)

Khris said:


> Morgan posted this on twitter



Yeaaaah

the old me would be excited.

But the WWE has gotten my hopes up for the last time. I mean, in the fucking new Attitude ERA game that's about to come out they replaced the "Holy shit" chants with "Oh my god!"

I bet they were actually shooting for "Gosh!", because they didn't want to piss off concerned middle aged parents who let their kids play online games like Gears of War or COD, but are concerned about the violence shown on an television show geared towards violence.


----------



## EJ (Aug 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7_LreuSY3Y[/YOUTUBE]

What chants should ONLY be used when Stone Cold is talking. That would make his promos even more memorable. Not like, when some random jobber is talking about whatever.

And Stone Cold SIGNALS for the crowd to do it.


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2012)

bring back edge


----------



## EJ (Aug 14, 2012)

CUBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2012)

Atleast JTG got some balls. 


Wait, did I just saw Ziggles botch the Fameasser?


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2012)

Flow said:


> CUBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY



sup


----------



## EJ (Aug 14, 2012)

Edge ain't coming back as a wrestler brah.

it sucks too. I think he was the first heel I ever liked in the WWE. Well, because he stole the title from Cena in the most epic way.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 14, 2012)

He could come back as the GM and would be that much better than AJ.


----------



## EJ (Aug 14, 2012)

It's the fact that he's Edge.

He was an amazing wrestler, and above decent in his ring work/promos, but the idea SOUNDS alright....but is that how you all really want to see him. As a GM? 

If he's a face, admit it. A lot of you would get sick of him. If he was a heel.......idk.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 14, 2012)

Khris said:


> Morgan posted this on twitter



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31g0YE61PLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2012)

And then he comes in and gets beat by Ryback.

don't diss the company that gave you a start man.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2012)

Start a WAR? With whom? The Little Jimmies? Well, goodluck Son!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 15, 2012)

With a Drunk sig Flow doesnt deserve to talk about Edge.


----------



## EJ (Aug 15, 2012)

And you like a guy that can't even put his leg over someone else's head.


----------



## EJ (Aug 15, 2012)

lol, and I'm speaking the truth regarding Edge. Amazing wrestler, and hood heel runs.

But would you all REALLY prefer Edge as GM? Can't spear anyone, can't fight, can't risk great moves....

All of you would get sick of him as a face. As a heel idk, he could probably play it off well.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 15, 2012)

Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7_LreuSY3Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> What chants should ONLY be used when Stone Cold is talking. That would make his promos even more memorable. Not like, when some random jobber is talking about whatever.
> 
> And Stone Cold SIGNALS for the crowd to do it.



lol even the interviewers from attitude era are better than now.

Coach was always owned by the Rock:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTAVYTN4PpU[/YOUTUBE]


This era interviewers are stiff and lame, the best thing Josh Matthews ever did was being attaked by Lesnar, and Matt Striker...meh.


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2012)

he could come back on coimmentary and work up to gm

worked for book


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 15, 2012)

Blinky said:


> It's so weird to think that PAC will be in WWE
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HhJJci2eD04[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Wonder what his FCW name will be, probably Peter Geordie or something.



Peter Geordie would still be better than PAC.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2012)

Masturbating, bestiality and cussing all in less than one minute. And AW gets fired for going at Kobeh Bryan .


----------



## Shozan (Aug 15, 2012)

that zoophilic Coach!


----------



## Shozan (Aug 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]M-eU-P74rPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 15, 2012)

Actually I prefer this Rock and Coach interview. 

[YOUTUBE]PfGkhES2To4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 15, 2012)

Flow said:


> It's the fact that he's Edge.
> 
> *He was an amazing wrestler*, and above decent in his ring work/promos, but the idea SOUNDS alright....but is that how you all really want to see him. As a GM?
> 
> If he's a face, admit it. A lot of you would get sick of him. If he was a heel.......idk.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm glad you didn't get a push.... pussies.



No surprise. No one wants to get jobbed out or fired. Just shut up and wait your turn is how they're going to play it. They think they're choosing the smart choice but they're just proving none of them has what it takes. A roster full of neverwillbe's and lower-midcarders4life. I'm starting to think its not WWE's bad booking of never letting these guys talk or do anything that's not getting them over.....they just plain suck at their job.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'm way more inclined to listen to nerds sitting behind a computer screen than people actually in the Wrestling business too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2012)

guess Cena and Taker did too much of a good job with Edge


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Aug 15, 2012)

lol whatever Edge was a great wrestler.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2012)

Quotes


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol whatever Edge was a great wrestler.



I don't know bro he was pretty flip floppy in the ring after 2002.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 15, 2012)

Edge was good...so long as he had plenty of ladders/chairs/tables, etc to play with. In a straight match, he wasn't anything special.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2012)

Whatever he is, his charisma is needed now lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2012)

This whole page is getting repped for the thread title change.  I would tweak audio and mute all but he and the crowd.

Edge is a brain, his character really was an extension of him.  Every chance to get over and get more gold he took.  He didn't start anything, but the wwe probably closed up alot of things after he so blatantly sniped chances.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2012)

Somebody should make this into a big avy.


----------



## EJ (Aug 15, 2012)

Who would you guys say is a current good wwe wrestler?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2012)

John Cena .

I would say 

Kofi
DBD
Kidd


----------



## ovanz (Aug 15, 2012)

Flow said:


> Who would you guys say is a current good wwe wrestler?



Jericho.

Flow your user thing say "the devil" and your post was the "666" of this thread, sick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2012)

Ride Back is good.


----------



## Darc (Aug 15, 2012)

That Matt Morgan poster thing looked awesome, I hope they do him justice unlike TNA.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2012)

As for who impresses me right now? Sheamus. 

But then again, I'm still thinking of the 2 out of 3 falls match he had with DB awhile back


----------



## EJ (Aug 15, 2012)

DB
Chris Jericho
Punk
Dolph Ziggler
Sheamus
Tyson Kidd




ovanz said:


> Jericho.
> 
> Flow your user thing say "the devil" and your post was the "666" of this thread, sick.



OH SHIT


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2012)

All that Ring talent means nothing in the wwe obviously.


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> All that Ring talent means nothing in the wwe obviously.



indeed
has nothing to do with getting over, and since that's pretty much everyone's purpose...

but damn, the decline in selling the past few years... yikes



Raiden said:


> Whatever he is, his charisma is needed now lol.



in a nutshell


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2012)

yeah crowd is dead when they do the flips

but they respond to all the weird angles


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Edge was good...so long as he had plenty of ladders/chairs/tables, etc to play with. In a straight match, he wasn't anything special.



IMO, his best stuff was with guys like taker and cena,etc.. i don't remember him carrying average guys to amazing matches or anything.. so he's nowhere near "amazing"..

he did awesome spots and was a great heel(even though his last months with vickie were horrible)..

tl;dr


*Spoiler*: __ 




Cena carried him


----------



## Delicious (Aug 15, 2012)

Barret rockin' dat facial hair


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2012)

those tights .


----------



## Shozan (Aug 15, 2012)

Don't know if Hunter is responsible for the NXT/FCW roster but damn, that's one roster with a fuck-ton of potential and talent.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with them


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2012)

Raiden said:


> those tights .



Pokey pokey!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2012)

Delicious said:


> I don't see anything wrong with them



You can see his junk a bit.

Sorry I've never been a big fan of them.

>one of those people who think the wrestlers who wear more ufc like attire lol.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 15, 2012)

Raiden said:


> You can see his junk a bit.
> 
> Sorry I've never been a big fan of them.
> 
> >one of those people who think the wrestlers who wear more ufc like attire lol.



Have some Alex Wright!


----------



## Delicious (Aug 15, 2012)

Raiden said:


> You can see his junk a bit.
> 
> Sorry I've never been a big fan of them.
> 
> >one of those people who think the wrestlers who wear more ufc like attire lol.



True, but it's not like he's doing it on purpose


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, wow.  

Scooby Doo teaming up with the WWE for an animated flick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, wow.
> 
> Scooby Doo teaming up with the WWE for an animated flick.



i really don't know how to comment on this :sanji


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, wow.
> 
> Scooby Doo teaming up with the WWE for an animated flick.



its pretty obvious who caused the crimes randy orton hopped up on morphine running around in a sin cara mask


----------



## Totitos (Aug 15, 2012)

Flow said:


> Who would you guys say is a current good wwe wrestler?


Bryan, Christian, Kidd, Jericho, Dolph, Punk, Primo, Slater, Swagger, Regal. 


Raiden said:


> You can see his junk a bit.
> 
> Sorry I've never been a big fan of them.
> 
> >one of those people who think the wrestlers who wear more ufc like attire lol.



Nothing wrong to feel ashamed in the presence of Woi Barrah.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm black. I don't feel ashamed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 15, 2012)

Raiden said:


> I'm black. I don't feel ashamed.



Thats nothing but a sock.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 16, 2012)

min. 1:50 the ONE MAN BAAAAAAAAAANNNDDDD killin' it!

[YOUTUBE]vCjXtoQ-j4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2012)

WHOA...Miz is the IC champion? when did this happen?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 16, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> This whole page is getting repped for the thread title change.  I would tweak audio and mute all but he and the crowd.



PAC is a pretty terrible name. Apparently he's even got heat from it in the back because of how shitty it is.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 16, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> PAC is a pretty terrible name. Apparently he's even got heat from it in the back because of how shitty it is.



The man that Gravity forgots forgives you!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 16, 2012)

_The Man that Gravity forgot_ is badass and I hope he keeps it in WWE. "PAC" is fucking terrible, though.


----------



## Judas (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2012)

lmao...a million billion points to you, Judas.


----------



## Judas (Aug 16, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Quotes





That's a stupid reason to even consider releasing someone. And if the WWE and Linda's campaign are supposedly "two separate entities" why bother toning down the content of the company to begin with?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2012)

OMG


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention this...I saw Yoshi Tatsu at an El Pollo Loco yesterday.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol whatever Edge was a great wrestler.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2012)

Flow said:
			
		

> lol whatever Edge was a great wrestler.



He was like a less charismatic Jeff Hardy. Although he kinda made up for it with better mic skills.

God knows why they chose, or he chose, a Spear for his Finisher. I could believe someone like Goldberg or even Rhyno using the Spear but Edge...?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 16, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> WHOA...Miz is the IC champion? when did this happen?



At Raw 1000th. Good match and the rematch on smackdown was just as good.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 16, 2012)

WWE just signed Alberto Del Rio's younger brother to a developmental contract. He's in NXT/FCW at the moment:






Totitos said:


> At Raw 1000th. Good match and the rematch on smackdown was just as good.



Arguably better.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2012)

oh yeah that time when he just came in and won. lolz .


----------



## Delicious (Aug 16, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> WWE just signed Alberto Del Rio's younger brother to a developmental contract. He's in NXT/FCW at the moment:



Another bearer of Destiny perhaps?


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2012)

Edge. Still a better wrestler than Nash.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2012)

Define better wrestler.

Not disagreeing with you though.  I'm just curious how one defines a"better wrestler" since what gets a wrestler over is pretty varied.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 16, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Define better wrestler.
> 
> Not disagreeing with you though.  I'm just curious how one defines a"better wrestler" since what gets a wrestler over is pretty varied.



Edge is better because he broke his neck all great wrestlers break their necks.  Angle, Rhyno, Stonecold, Droz, Edge all great wrestlers all broken necks.  Nash tore a quad or 4 the sign of a shitty wrestler.  Gillberg, The goon, repoman, that newcomer HHH all tore quads (or made me want to tear mine)  all shitty wrestlers.  Of course the greatest wrestlers die of overdoses but neither Nash or Edge have done that.


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2012)

Plus Edge isn't slow.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Edge is better because he broke his neck all great wrestlers break their necks.  Angle, Rhyno, Stonecold, *Droz*, Edge all great wrestlers all broken necks.



Droz sucked ass but shit sucks for him. He can't even walk anymore The other guys were still able to walk after they broke their necks. I feel for him but he was part of what i hated about LOD 2000.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2012)

oh no don't tell me bully ray turning face .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 16, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Droz sucked ass but shit sucks for him. He can't even walk anymore The other guys were still able to walk after they broke their necks. I feel for him but he was part of what i hated about LOD 2000.



He destroyed D-Lo's career without the use of his arms and legs.  If you can think of a wrestler that can top that then I will edit my list


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2012)

He's gonna go Maury Povich on us. - Quote of the night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol, well this Impact show has been entertaining.  Still wondering why Brooke is still there though.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2012)

And why AJ and Daniels are fighting again : /.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 16, 2012)

Raiden said:


> And why AJ and Daniels are fighting again :
> /.



for the last 10 years!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 16, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Link removed



WWE non partisan?

Isn't the only person in the WWE that has ever said anything pro democrat been mick foley while everyone else been endorsing the Republican party from the Rock to JBL amongst others.


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2012)

Raiden said:


> yeah crowd is dead when they do the flips
> 
> but they respond to all the weird angles



that's what happens when you market towards lil jimmies


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *He was like a less charismatic Jeff Hardy. *Although he kinda made up for it with better mic skills.



Bullshit.

Hardy needs pounds of meth to match Copeland's electrification levels


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2012)

BIG BOBBY BIOTCH


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2012)

Edge wasnt the same after Lita left. The rated R superstar was the best gimmick he had.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 16, 2012)

Edge wasn't the same after Lita left because he can't get heat on his own.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Hardy needs pounds of meth to match Copeland's electrification levels



Well I guess he must have been on pounds of meth ever since the Hardyz made it big because Jeff has been more popular than Edge since...ever.


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2012)

Wait The Rock is a republican?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2012)

lol everybody's best friend in their wallet.


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2012)

HE IS

Stuff I did not need to know.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah me neither .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2012)

If I can still enjoy an Ultimate Warrior match despite his politics (read up on some of those), I can deal with Dwayne being a Republican.


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2012)

He also stated he was good friends with Obama, but wanted to vote for the other candidate because he had better ideas. 


...

Hollywood, STAY OUT OF FUCKING POLITICS.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2012)

The entire WWE is Right Wing. Hell Vince was pushing SOPA like he was selling meth.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1IDd_nocIdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah look at the two biggest stars in North American wrestling history.

Hulk Hogan -  peaked during the Reagan Era
Steve Austin -  alcoholic redneck


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2012)

Do you guys think Daniel Bryan will become a face again? I don't want this. I also don't think he can gain a lot of heat as a heel.

Probably a comedic tweener.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2012)

Totitos said:


> [YOUTUBE]1IDd_nocIdo[/YOUTUBE]



Lol, who in the hell is this?  



Zaelapolopollo said:


> If I can still enjoy an Ultimate Warrior match despite his politics (read up on some of those), I can deal with Dwayne being a Republican.



Lol, I recall on of the Warrior's rants being shown on a Youtube vid.  I fogot what college he did it at though.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 16, 2012)

the fuck, The Rock is a repub  smh


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tOqgMufaFQ[/YOUTUBE]


But I don't think he's homophobic like the other retarded Republicans. Pretty sure he stated he had no problem with homosexuality at one point. Even played a gay guy in a movie.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol at the people who think being Republican is equivalent to being the spawn of Satan. 

I'm sure Rocky is a reasonable conservative.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 16, 2012)

ITT: Rock's heel turn


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2012)

Democrats really aren't much better. That's why I'm an independent. 

American politics a shit.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 16, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Democrats really aren't much better. That's why I'm an independent.
> 
> *American politics a shit.*



Welcome to the World!

And I'm almost sure that the guys cosplaying the WWE dudes are from DDT! :rofl


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2012)

Totitos said:


> ITT: Rock's heel turn



hahahahhaahahaha


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The entire WWE is Right Wing. Hell Vince was pushing SOPA like he was selling meth.



And I remember Joey Styles jabbing Obama on air.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 17, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, well this Impact show has been entertaining.  Still wondering why Brooke is still there though.



Tranny quota. 


Getting a '96 Sting vibe from how Storm's been treated so far with this whole "Aces and Eights" thing(what a dumb fucking stable name, though).TNA should have him kick Angle's(and Anderson's) face off for being such a bitch since he's already gotten Bully and Hardy.

Was I the only one who literally had no idea who it was Brooke trotted out to ref the KO Title match at the time? I finally put two and two together and realized it was the Tiffany chick from ECW and then went back to not caring.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2012)

I think Tiffany beat the shit out of Drew Macintyre when she tore up a hotel room and that's why she's fired and why he's jobbed out (although that might also be because he just plain sucks).

You'd think Hulk fuckin Hogan would have a hot or decent looking daughter. I guess she really took after her father. 

Then again her mother ain't a looker either.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2012)

Whatever. Brooke fell down during Tiffany's intro.


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well I guess he must have been on pounds of meth ever since the Hardyz made it big because Jeff has been more popular than Edge since...ever.



which is why edge beat hardy and hunter for the whc
edge pulls off face terrific, and heel even better, hardy's a one-trick spot monkey
when edge was in the career, the stable blew up
when hardy replaced him, it completely died
edge got mic skeelz, hardy has none

copeland got more respect bowing out than hardy did his whole career


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ii2gt0yJcE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 17, 2012)

Gotta give props to Del Rio. He is the only entertaining heel at the moment in WWE.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 17, 2012)

^ That's your cue, Shitstorm.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 17, 2012)

Despite his skin color, rock's one of vkm's.  As such, no shock at his political relavance.  What terrifies me is the rock actually runni9ng.  People would vote for him.  Hell, I might vote for him.


----------



## Ae (Aug 17, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Democrats really aren't much better. That's why I'm an independent.



You're on the internet AND and an independent?!?! Don't tell me you're a liberal atheist too!


----------



## EJ (Aug 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncvbKhnf7-Y[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking interesting.


----------



## Vox (Aug 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds to me that he doesn't understand what 'over' is. "If he wasn't with Vickie he'd be over." Bitch, what? He's probably gonna out-grow Vickie but he owes her a whole fucking lot.


----------



## mow (Aug 17, 2012)

It's the fucking truth. He deserves that belt more than half the people in the roster. He worked hard for it, and he'd make a great heel champion/ and god knows we need a heel champ. Shemaus is just ruining everything, (and not all his fault)


----------



## EJ (Aug 17, 2012)

It's not Sheamus's fault. A WHC who has had the belt as long as him SHOULD HAVE at least like....two people by now he feuds with for the title. 

The booking is terrible. Dolph does need work on his ring ability and promos, but he does deserve a push.

To me, it's just like Cena. He could play his thuganomics gimmick well, but the writers don't want him to. He should bend them to his will though, since he is currently the poster boy for the WWE. They wouldn't make drastic changes....I remember reading like a year/two years ago somewhere that John Cena actually was pushing for a heel turn. 

Truth be told, there is potential for him. I think what they are trying to do is get someone as over as him, THEN have him turn heel. Punk wouldn't cut it, everyone knew like near half way through Punk was a dry face. He shines better heel/tweener. 

As for Dolph, he would DEFINITELY legitimize the IC/US champion at this point, but he's running for the WHC.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 17, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Lol at the people who think being Republican is equivalent to being the spawn of Satan.
> 
> I'm sure Rocky is a reasonable conservative.



Well if your party is anti equal rights and rich mans play group then yeah i think it is close to it


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2012)

I just realized I never watched the end of Impact lol. 

*goes to see results*

EDIT:



> TruTV has picked up ?Hardcore Pawn: Chicago?. This is a show produced by Eric Bischoff.
> 
> TVBytheNumbers.com released the following synopsis for the show: *Hardcore Pawn: Chicago takes viewers behind the scenes at ?the baddest pawn shop in Chicago.? *One of the city?s largest and oldest establishments in the pawn and gold-buying business, Royal Pawn Shop is owned by Randy and Wayne Cohen, two brothers who d on?t always see eye to eye, except *when it comes to finding the best deals for the business*. These over-the-top siblings will wheel and deal with just about anyone, from a sweet kindergarten teacher to an intimidating mob boss.



The Pawnstars concept has been raped so hard .___.


----------



## Komoyaru (Aug 17, 2012)

You guys all wrestling fans? I'm at a wrestling forum and it's pretty sick.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 17, 2012)

the fucked up the IC run with Cody and it was looking great. Where's Cody now? The same thing is going to happen if Ziggler gets a middel tier title. 6 - 10 months of good stuff just to keep him away from the big one and then let's get him lost in the shuffle for a while.


----------



## Judas (Aug 17, 2012)

Makes me miss the Golden Age when the IC actually meant something.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 17, 2012)

Cody shoulda never lost to bs.  Him beating htm's record would have been awesome.  As would have beating Goldust @ mania.  Oh well, noone gets over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Gotta give props to Del Rio. He is the only entertaining heel at the moment in WWE.








also, stumbled on this


----------



## Totitos (Aug 17, 2012)

Big Show winning at WM would help Cody they said....


----------



## EJ (Aug 17, 2012)

What would you guys do at this point in the WWE to make everything better? Just curious. I have my opinions, but I believe a lot of them are flawed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 17, 2012)

These mother fuckers.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 17, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Big Show winning at WM would help Cody they said....



Just like trips helped punk, kane helped ryder, bs and rey helped swags n punk, etc...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2012)

Khris said:


> also, stumbled on this



24 houred....damn



Flow said:


> What would you guys do at this point in the WWE to make everything better? Just curious. I have my opinions, but I believe a lot of them are flawed.



It is to late for this crop. There personalities are set and none of them are legitimate enough. DB has a chance and Punk's best shot was burried. No legitimate heels, not even Big Show.


----------



## EJ (Aug 17, 2012)

It's because Vince thought the fans would love Punk. But forgot the reason why. But they were smart with it. They didn't have him turn too cheesy, and a goody two shoe face. They had him be himself, but just not as spoken/as much of an asshole. 

That's the main reason why a lot of people liked CM Punk though. Or maybe it was for his promos on John Cena and Vince/WWE.

CM Punk still isn't over. The best thing they did was get him out of this face crap. The main problem I see is there are NO good feuds. I mean, SO MANY FUCKING WRESTLERS with potential, but they don't know how to use them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 17, 2012)

You want things to change kick fucking Aquafina and his wife from running this shit. Fire all back writers who are legends who are doing this shit for a paycheck. Put fucking Shena and any wrestler who loves to put a stop to things in their place (Boreton vs Kofi) just because Hogan and Austin had their say in things back in the day doesnt mean these guys deserve it as well. They havent earn what Austin, Hogan or The Rock has earned.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2012)

The easiest thing to do was to have Brock come back...beat the fuck out of everyone and then make a star out of the guy who eventually stops him.

They can't even get that right.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> What would you guys do at this point in the WWE to make everything better? Just curious. I have my opinions, but I believe a lot of them are flawed.



Sell the wwe to someone who cares about wrestling and wrestling only and says fuck the lil jimmies and their wt moms


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> What would you guys do at this point in the WWE to make everything better? Just curious. I have my opinions, but I believe a lot of them are flawed.



1. Develop a program where JR teachers people how to develop younger talent.

2. Wrack the heads of old and new wrestling minds for different concepts. 

3. Make ROH management and offer t hey can't deny.

Write up plans to buy on TNA as well.

4. Suspend plans for a network. 

A bit farfetched but you either play big or go home .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Sell the wwe to someone who cares about wrestling and wrestling only and says fuck the lil jimmies and their wt moms



Sadly that won't happen.

I mean the WWE just recently agreed to do an animated film with Scooby fucking Doo.  You can't get any more "lil jimmie" than that without going and teaming up with Sesame Street and doing a film with them as well.

Honestly, I cringe at the thought of having Cena's "You can't see me" shtick animated and being immitated even more due to that.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 17, 2012)

I know SAF in reality I would just tell folks who really give a shit to stop watching and caring.  If that demographic is as big as people think then maybe things will start going their way.  Otherwise just chill and ride wave and hope for the best or what I have been doing for 2 years


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2012)

Make ROH an offer they can't refuse?

That's what...$50 and 3 "YES!" shirts?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The easiest thing to do was to have Brock come back...beat the fuck out of everyone and then make a star out of the guy who eventually stops him.
> 
> They can't even get that right.



Isn't that how he became a star against I think it was the Rock? 

*memory very blurry*


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 17, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Make ROH an offer they can't refuse?
> 
> That's what...$50 and 3 "YES!" shirts?



I heard it was $10 and an original "Hulk Hogan Workout Set"


----------



## EJ (Aug 17, 2012)

Brock was hyped up. It was good for him too, he was a heel but beat the rock cleanly.


----------



## EJ (Aug 17, 2012)

So I don't get it m. Is Shane going to take control of the company when Vince or....? I could had sworn that's the way it was intendedn


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2012)

Nah he left a few  years ago. Vince was very disappoint.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 17, 2012)

Orton vs DBD is everything right with professional wrestling.

Ziggler does intense well.  God, I see him and just think Hitler must be getting such a hardon.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2012)

wait what...


----------



## mow (Aug 17, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Orton vs DBD is everything right with professional wrestling.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 17, 2012)

It was alright.

If Bryan doesn't win this sunday I'll roll my eyes so hard I won't see straight for a week.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 17, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Orton vs DBD is everything right with professional wrestling.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 17, 2012)

Did I just witness Team reks doing a strip session in PG TV?


----------



## Darc (Aug 17, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Did I just witness Team reks doing a strip session in PG TV?



I was just about to post that, very uncomfortable..


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> So I don't get it m. Is Shane going to take control of the company when Vince or....? I could had sworn that's the way it was intendedn



Nah, Steph and Trips are.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2012)

Amazing that you can't see character theme'd shirts for anyone else : o.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 18, 2012)

Lords of Pain said:


> - According to SuperLuchas.net, former TNA Wrestling star Alex Shelley has signed a contract with WWE.



Not a bad signing. Hopefully Shelley harkens back more to his ROH days as a submission based wrestler rather than his shitty TNA stuff from the past couple of years. WWE has one submission based wrestler on their roster right now while they have like a dozen white meat high flying babyfaces, so that's definitely the way to go, IMO.

While he hasn't developed into a Superstar over there, he's noticeably learned how to pace a match better since Al Snow and D'Lo Brown joined TNA as Agents. That should help him significantly heading into Developmental.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 18, 2012)

whitest black guy in the history of our sport

akeem doesn't count


----------



## EJ (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey careful with that.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 18, 2012)

I never thought I'd see Sin Cara in a suit.


----------



## EJ (Aug 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Quvx6yYrwD8&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]

Ryback is gonna stomp Brock Lesnar before he leaves. I see this happening. It seems a lot of the old wrestlers are about to start jobbing to the new guys.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2012)

Flow said:


> Hey careful with that.



no he should say it.


----------



## EJ (Aug 18, 2012)

what is he like "an uncle tom"?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2012)

lol no not everyone thinks like that.

they're just playing into the "lawyer harvard grad" thing. 
but it doesn't really suit him *shrugs*


----------



## mow (Aug 18, 2012)

rasslin doesnt either  	:ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Not a bad signing. Hopefully Shelley harkens back more to his ROH days as a submission based wrestler rather than his shitty TNA stuff from the past couple of years. WWE has one submission based wrestler on their roster right now while they have like a dozen white meat high flying babyfaces, so that's definitely the way to go, IMO.
> 
> While he hasn't developed into a Superstar over there, he's noticeably learned how to pace a match better since Al Snow and D'Lo Brown joined TNA as Agents. That should help him significantly heading into Developmental.



Never going to happen sadly


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 18, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Not a bad signing. Hopefully Shelley harkens back more to his ROH days as a submission based wrestler rather than his shitty TNA stuff from the past couple of years. WWE has one submission based wrestler on their roster right now while they have like a dozen white meat high flying babyfaces, so that's definitely the way to go, IMO.
> 
> While he hasn't developed into a Superstar over there, he's noticeably learned how to pace a match better since Al Snow and D'Lo Brown joined TNA as Agents. That should help him significantly heading into Developmental.



It's pretty great. The only thing about it is that I fear that Alex will be mishandled in the WWE.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2012)

Raiden said:


> lol no not everyone thinks like that.
> 
> they're just playing into the "lawyer harvard grad" thing.
> but it doesn't really suit him *shrugs*



It suits him well. He just needs to be put in promos or something where we see him winning cases or taking his opponents to court and putting them in unfair stipulations in matches. What else is he going to be?


----------



## EJ (Aug 18, 2012)

Vince says ^ (use bro), but fires people who make rape jokes.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Totitos (Aug 18, 2012)

I just saw the stream of the roster reveal for WWE 13 and his model looks complete shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2012)

Totitos said:


> I just saw the stream of the roster reveal for WWE 13 and his model looks complete shit.



So is probably the gameplay.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 18, 2012)

So guys, You go predictions for Summerslam? 
Here are mine 
Kofi Kingston and R-Truth are retaining the titles
 Antonio Cesaro is taking the U.S Title (hopefully)
 Miz will retain the IC title
 Dolph Ziggler will probabbly beat Chris Jericho even though I want Jericho to win
 Kane will beat Daniel Bryan
 Alberto Del Rio will becom the new Heavyweight Champ
 CM Punk will somehow retain the title.
 Lesnar beats Triple H


----------



## Totitos (Aug 18, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> So is probably the gameplay.





> >William Regal, Tyson Kidd, Drew McIntyre, Tensai, Uso Brothers, Alex Riley, Evan Bourne, Ezekiel Jackson, Yoshi Tatsu, Curt Hawkins, Tyler Reks, Ryback all omitted
> >Bella Twins, Kharma, two versions of Lita, two versions of John Cena and three versions of Triple H included


I'm keeping my money this time around too. 


TheGreatOne said:


> So guys, You go predictions for Summerslam?
> Here are mine
> Kofi Kingston and R-Truth are retaining the titles
> Antonio Cesaro is taking the U.S Title (hopefully)
> ...



Change Bryan to win and you have my same prediction. It would be hilarious if ADR gets the taste of his medicine and Dolph cashes in right after.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 18, 2012)

Jericho
Daniel Bryan
Sheamus (he will retain)
Lesnar


----------



## EJ (Aug 18, 2012)

I want to see Dolph feud with Wade.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 18, 2012)

Why would 2 heels feud?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 18, 2012)

Fuck i keep forgetting today is saturday, i thought summerslam was tonight lol.


----------



## Ae (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh look Batista


----------



## Shozan (Aug 18, 2012)

It will be really fucked up if the officials called Mason Ryan and to tell him they want to repackage him and he needs to shave his head! :rofl


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2012)

Is there a reason for 2 masked Kane's and all those Foley's? Jeez just make them all under the same character slot. What a shit roster. They're lacking D Lo, Al Snow, Dudleys, Hardys, Too Cool and American Badass.

Well at least you can make the tag team of K-Kwik and Road Dogg.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 18, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Is there a reason for 2 masked Kane's and all those Foley's? Jeez just make them all under the same character slot. What a shit roster. They're lacking D Lo, Al Snow, Dudleys, Hardys, Too Cool and American Badass.
> 
> Well at least you can make the tag team of K-Kwik and Road Dogg.



Correction,  2 kanes, 2 takers, 2 christians, 2 edges, *3 triple h's*, 2 litas, 2 cenas, 2 JBLs, 2 jerichos, 2 Big Shows, 3 foleys.

That's 13  slots wasted.


----------



## EJ (Aug 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Why would 2 heels feud?



Add a face in there.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJhHDoarORU[/YOUTUBE]

Damn that crowd was amazing if only more crowds were like that and as anti cena as them.


----------



## EJ (Aug 18, 2012)

Seemed to over the top with the TP being thrown in the ring.

Miami crowd is where it's at.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJhHDoarORU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Damn that crowd was amazing if only more crowds were like that and as anti cena as them.



Lol, action at the Hammerstein Ballroom.  What did you expect, it was at the time where ECW brand could somewhat be itself in one night and the fans were on a huge nostalgia high in that event.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 18, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, action at the Hammerstein Ballroom.  What did you expect, it was at the time where ECW brand could somewhat be itself in one night and the fans were on a huge nostalgia high in that event.


I had no idea it was actually at once of the places where the original ECW was and I originally only watched it because I heard. 

It was one of the most anti Cena crowds though even I didn't expect that much. 

That crowd said what everyone was thinking with there chants I wish today's crowds would do it damn PG era. 

If the original were ECW crowds like this all the time then damn those shows must of been a riot.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 19, 2012)

Flow said:


> Add a face in there.



Who would become the face though? Both Ziggler and Barrett are pretty good heels. And I really want Barrett to remain a heel he was a pretty good one.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 19, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Never going to happen sadly



What are you talking about?



Spartan1337 said:


> It's pretty great. The only thing about it is that I fear that Alex will be mishandled in the WWE.



I know, right? Just like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

I mean, add a face to build in there....which I really don't see anyone fitting in that. 

CM Punk wasn't ... I mean really, what else could they had done with him? He got the push he deserved, it's just that as a face he doesn't shine. Those pipe bombs would had gotten stale eventually. He probably would run out of material eventually...

I mean, A LOT OF PEOPLE could make a rant off of Vince and the way he ran the company and get a major push off of it.


----------



## mow (Aug 19, 2012)

Jinder Mahal? Who the fuck wants to play as Jinder Mahal?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

mow said:


> Jinder Mahal? Who the fuck wants to play as Jinder Mahal?



I rather play as Jinder Mahal than fucking Santino Marella or The Great Khali I tell you that much.


----------



## mow (Aug 19, 2012)

You've got the makings of a legendary SS team right there fella 

The graphics and action in this game are horrendous. People will actually buy this shit? Man, I need to find a way to take these suckers' money

EDIT: Also I wonder if the Killswitch takes 5 hrs to perform. Mustve spent half the budget animating that move


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

the guy who is taking it can get out of it SO easily too from what it looks like


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2012)

WWE wishes they had heels like this today.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 19, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Correction,  2 kanes, 2 takers, 2 christians, 2 edges, *3 triple h's*, 2 litas, 2 cenas, 2 JBLs, 2 jerichos, 2 Big Shows, 3 foleys.
> 
> That's 13  slots wasted.



Okay....why is there 2 Litas? And who wants to even play blue blood triple h? 

They just love making 3 different Foley's in every game.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

But there should be three Foleys.

Dude Love, Cactus Jack, and Mankind.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

They are adding that many characters probably because of the story lines.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 19, 2012)

Vader is nothing compared to the SHOCKMASTER


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

I dont know what you guys are talking about ?  Dude Love, Mankind and Cactus Jack are all different persons. 

[YOUTUBE]KGJeW3yIjwM[/YOUTUBE]

Proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 19, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I dont know what you guys are talking about ?  Dude Love, Mankind and Cactus Jack are all different persons.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KGJeW3yIjwM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Proof is in the pudding.



They are the same guy man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> They are the same guy man.



Did you not see the interview, all three was in the same room. WWE couldnt afford special affects back then  .


----------



## Totitos (Aug 19, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> They are the same guy man.



Next thing you will say is that the hurricane and gregory helms are the same person? Nonsense.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 19, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I know, right? Just like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan.



Aw come on mate, I'm not being pessimistic without a reason. WWE has wasted talent before and it could always happen again. I think he could be fucking fantastic and made into a HUGE star, but there's still that chance that WWE will mishandle him and things could go south for him. However, at the same time, I do realize that his chances of being wasted are not extraordinarily high, and he will likely actually be used wisely, since WWE has signed him for a reason, and that's likely because he undeniably has talent and they look to use it. 

Now, I've seen some actual EXTREME pessimistic responses towards Alex's signing. Repsonses such as "He's never gonna make it" or "He's just gonna become a jobber", and I could've been that extreme about it as well, but I'm not, because I understand that times have changed and WWE's more willing to use talents from other companies such as TNA and ROH nowadays. 

I'm sorry if I'm coming off as overly defensive with this post, but it seems like you think that I think that Alex has no chance of making it in the WWE, and I just wanted to clear up that that's not what I'm thinking. I'm just not being outrageously optimistic about this is all.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 19, 2012)

*headtilt*  Ignore the booking, ignore the bullcrap that wwe has mired these two in.  Just watch how they work withe each other and the crowd, and how they know what they are doing and had a couple of well caught stareoffs when DBD was reaching into turf most talent leaves alone.  He did the same with Cena, the example stopping the Cena chants for Yes/no offs.


----------



## mow (Aug 19, 2012)

to be clear, my reaction was (still is) legitimate surprise and   not being condescending. When was this? Ive missed a few raws and smackdowns due to travel and only fast forwarded through most (so many recap packages, so many recap packages ). Link me?


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

What are you asking?

DB has been working the crowd greatly these past few RAWS.


----------



## mow (Aug 19, 2012)

When was the match we he wrestled orton?

EDIT: nvm, found it


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't know.

If he's really feuding with Orton then just wow. There was no build up what so ever.


----------



## mow (Aug 19, 2012)

^ yeah that's why I was all wtf about it. Just a randomly put together match @ the last smackdown it seems. Here it is if you want to watch:


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Hmmm.....should had been DB vs Kane, no DQ match... or I'm sure they could had made it a triple threat somehow with as much Kane and Randy were feuding a few months ago.

Someone look for a stream with me, so that way we save a lot of people the trouble...


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

*Stream for Later:*

Stream


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

I wish Cesaro was better on the mic. He's got an interesting move set and good look.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 19, 2012)

C'mon Claudio!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

Cesaro wins.

Not sure if he's getting pushed or the US title is.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh my god I almost forgot tonight was Summer Slam


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Cesaro wins.
> 
> Not sure if he's getting pushed or the US title is.



That's great
I'm a bit surprise though, never thought they would change title in a preshow.




Zabuza said:


> Oh my god I almost forgot tonight was Summer Slam


Same here bro
I was messing around, when I saw the clock and I was like "Oh shit! 2 minutes!"


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> vid*
> 
> Damn that crowd was amazing if only more crowds were like that and as anti cena as them.



Yeah, I remember that night. Not one of my favorite shows. The crowd were a group of cunts the whole night.

When it comes to hype (and coincidentally anti-Cena) crowds, I preffered last year's MitB, last years Survivor Series and the Miami crowd after this year's WM. A hype crowd that added to the show rather than distracting from it with bullshit.



Totitos said:


> Next thing you will say is that the hurricane and gregory helms are the same person? Nonsense.



Crazy talk. Hurricane was awesome, Gregory was... Gregory. To even suggest that they were the same won't slide with me. 



SoulTaker said:


> *Stream for Later:*
> 
> Stream



Totally forgot tonight was Summerslam. Not really looking all that forward to it, but it's the last show I'll be watching together with my sis, so I got a personal obligation. Hope it ain't a waste.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 19, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I remember that night. Not one of my favorite shows. The crowd were a group of cunts the whole night.
> 
> When it comes to hype (and coincidentally anti-Cena) crowds, I preffered last year's MitB, last years Survivor Series and the Miami crowd after this year's WM. A hype crowd that added to the show rather than distracting from it with bullshit.
> 
> ...




A little bit off topic, is everything alright? :s


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

why is this is Spanish?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2012)

That's an awful tie Cole is wearing.

Link 3 is English.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Starting with one of two possible matches of the night; Ziggler v Jericho.

Nice.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

What the fuck King?

No, Dolph Ziggler didn't "Steal", he won it fair and square.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> A little bit off topic, is everything alright? :s



Perfect, actually. It's more of a time issue. She's going away to college and I've got my job and plan on moving out as well early next year. Not gonna have much time to watch WWE with the fams anymore, just you bozos. 




Masterpiece said:


> That's great
> I'm a bit surprise though, never thought they would change title in a preshow.



They changed titles at a dark match once. It's rare, but this kinda stuff happens.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

And lol, Jericho is going to lose. He's hurt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

Sloppy ass Dolph who every face in the company wants to work with better not fuck up Jericho's last match.


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2012)

Shirker said:


> The changed titles at a dark match once. It's rare, but this kinda stuff happens.



I know but they only just been doing this preshow thing


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

If you're gonna play around with your ass/trunks, return to tights Jericho.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

The light up jacket would look better if he wore tights.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah, like leather-rock star looking ones he wore when feuding with Punk.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

That neckbreaker helped Dolph achieve orgasm.


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

Ziggler botches a lot


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

That. Hurricanrana. Was. Sick.


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

_"Jericho said he's gonna shove it right down Zigglers throat tonight and keep him coming back"_

Oh Cole


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

An actual Hurracarana on WWE? Is this real life?


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Dat Jericho 

He invented being the undisputed champion.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 19, 2012)

Just got on.Did I miss anything noteworthy?

Yes saw Y2J winning.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2012)

Good match. I knew he was gonna win.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Good match but I think Trips/Lesnar will out-do that one.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 19, 2012)

Jericho actually won wow I was expecting him to lose to put Dolph over since he's leaving for a while now after summerslam.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Dont worry though, we'll see Ziggler later on tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

Why's Vicky so pissed? I mean, in kayfabe, This match meant nothing.

Pretty good start to the show, though.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow that close up to vickie, she is some sort of mix between a cow and a frog. Oh wait...Eddie guerrero finisher was called the frog splash or something?. Yep Vickie is old frog.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice to see Chris win. Tomorrow we will see Ziggler taking him out for months, but that's ok now.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Darc said:


> Ziggler botches a lot



He moves really fast, he SHOULD get better over time. That's why some times he's really sloppy. 

Regardless, a good mach.


----------



## PopoTime (Aug 19, 2012)

Chris Jericho's last wwe match, not bad


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Brock Lesnar is one scary mother fucker.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

<--- so this, no more? NF needs a "No" one


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 19, 2012)

Hopefully wwe doesn't ruin this by involving Charlie sheen.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 19, 2012)

ovanz said:


> <--- so this, no more? NF needs a "No" one



Make or find one and I'll force an admin to add it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 19, 2012)

ovanz said:


> <--- so this, no more? NF needs a "No" one



AJ - YES
DB - NO

Two ones.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

Charlie isn't there. I don't even think they contacted him.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

Vox said:


> Brock Lesnar is one scary mother fucker.



...until he opens his mouth


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah big boi


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2012)

It seems they dropped the Sheen story line. Anyways, I see Bryan winning this.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Wait, THIS WAS CHRIS JERICHO'S LAST MATCH

FUCK


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Aug 19, 2012)

Flow said:


> Wait, THIS WAS CHRIS JERICHO'S LAST MATCH
> 
> FUCK



I'm surprised they gave him the win! Pleasantly surprised of course.
Also the name of this thread makes me happy.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

The slap was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2012)

I swear when people get caught by a choke, I fear for their windpipe.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

lol and Josh mathews was worry about Lesnar.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

AWWWW shit. I'm going to miss you Chris.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Josh Matthews...


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 19, 2012)

lol Josh     .


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

King dressed like a scrub for the 25th anniversary


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

The Phantom Stranger said:


> I'm surprised they gave him the win! Pleasantly surprised of course.



Same. I mean, we can complain about Jericho not putting Dolph over all we want, but he doesn't really need it right now, and I'm glad they decided to have Y2J go out with a bang.
-------------------------

In other news, Josh can't catch a damn break


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

King is a scrub.


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises....... over the border


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2012)

Miz retains.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Stream link now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Miz looking boss as fuck.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2012)

ITT: Josh is the new Coachman

Also - Summerslam


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Stream link now!!!!!!!!!!!



awww. I thought you would be here to see your fav wrestler tapping to the lion tamer.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Let's be honest, Ziggler made that Walls look more legit than Michaels made that Kimura Lock. Lesnar should've locked that shit in deep. Show that balding hermaphrodite whats up.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

Flow said:


> awww. I thought you would be here to see your fav wrestler tapping to the lion tamer.



Nah, ah, ah. According to Cole it's The Walls of Jericho. Clearly that means you're wrong.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Make or find one and I'll force an admin to add it.





Done. Dunno who made the original "YES" one, i only changed into "NO"

EDIT:

Slower version, seems more like the time lap of the other:



EDIT n6 last one:


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

Pretty Badass powerbomb.

This might be my favorite match of the night so far.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Jesus, that was a really good match.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

Vox said:


> Jesus, that was a really good match.



Surprisingly good, in fact. 

Is it me or has Miz been sucking less since his return?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

Miz is maturing well.

Rey needs to stop doing that stupid ass splash and do a top rope leg drop
to the back of the head.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

This Kevin Rudolf song is pissing me off...


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Aug 19, 2012)

Vox said:


> Jesus, that was a really good match.



Agreed, that was actually surprisingly well done. Miz has really come along well.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

lol i'm don't even watching


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

I want Del Rio to win just for Ricardo's announcing.


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

Vox, don't give up~


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Man some of these spots in this matches are sloppy .


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Shemus just pulled a Chena


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 19, 2012)

Just tell me then Brock and HHH is about to start.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Shemus just pulled a Chena



Sheamus just pulled a typical beat the odds face moveset. "

you mean


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 19, 2012)

This is Cena levels of terrible.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Man, now we're going to have another month of this del Rio/Sheamus bullshit?


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

OH MY GOD YEAH

THAT SHEAMUS

SURE IS PULLING A CENA

...

I hope the end of this match shows some of you.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Flow said:


> Sheamus just pulled a typical beat the odds face moveset. "
> 
> you mean



No i mean, someone who can't escape a hold nor tap out, just carry his oponent. Chena always do that. Didn't saw someone else doing that. inb4 youtube links.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

How is this Cena level terrible? 

ffs

He cheated to win.


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Aug 19, 2012)

Was......was that a botched ending?
I cant tell.


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

that ending was either botched by ref or super shitty


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Super Sheamus is at it again.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

ovanz said:


> No i mean, someone who can't escape a hold nor tap out, just carry his oponent. Chena always do that.



Because in a move set in which it's incapable to move towards the rope, I'm sure John Cena invented over powering out of a submission hold.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2012)

wow Summer Slam must be blowing with this little of activity happening.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Shena always no sell submission moves .


----------



## Shozan (Aug 19, 2012)

what if:

1.- Sheamus retain
2.- Dolph cashes in
3.- Dolph vs. Jericho at RAW tomorrow
4.- Jericho wins the Title
5.- Jericho leaves for a while with the title
6.- The end of the world as you know it!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

AW isn't here... on the one hand, good riddance, Prime Time are charismatic enough without him. On the other hand, he's one of the main reasons they've gotten a good amount of recognition.

Hmm... I'm sure they'll manage without him now that they've got a good rivalry going. I hope 

-------------------

Kobe Bryant chants


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

I miss Air Wee ....I mean Air Boom .


----------



## PopoTime (Aug 19, 2012)

yfw R-Truth is 40 years old


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

AW chants need to happen


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Aug 19, 2012)

In other news, anybody else catch the Kobe Bryant chants?


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Both teams are handicapped, Prime wahtever lost AW, champ team lost litle jimmy.


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

"I WISH YOU WOULD BOY"

Kofi


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

WWE gonna bury PTP til the AW thing blows over


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Darren Young needs to channel his inner Shena .


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

When Chena retires (if ever) Shemus and Young are gonna fight to see who is the new "original" face of the WWE :ho


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2012)

THE COOL CRUSH ICE KILLA!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2012)

ovanz said:


> When Chena retires (if ever) Shemus and Young are gonna fight to see who is the new "original" face of the WWE :ho



Isn't Sheamus as old or older then Cena?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Shena will never retire they will put make up on Young and you got Shena for another 10 more years .


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Both teams are handicapped, Prime wahtever lost AW, champ team lost litle jimmy.



Prime don't need his goofy ass, what they need is a good rivalry.

I was hoping they'd win tonight, get into some future scraps with with other teams like the Usos. Alas, it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2012)

Why isn't the WWE Championship Match the Main Event?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Because this match will suck.


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Why isn't the WWE Championship Match the Main Event?



Because Bork Laser's contract is a beast


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Why isn't the WWE Championship Match the Main Event?



 Because Cena is not holding the title. Meaning CM Punk failed...as usual lately.


Is it wrong for me to want the Big Show to win this?


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Isn't Sheamus as old or older then Cena?



But chena has more years in WWE and supposly more fake injuries.



Danger Doom said:


> Shena will never retire they will put make up on Young and you got Shena for another 10 more years .



inb4 inmortal cyber chena.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

The ck you on. Big Slow is just terrible.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 19, 2012)

wow, Cena came out first!?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Why isn't the WWE Championship Match the Main Event?



Because the dudebro and Trips are gettin' all personal. It's personal maaannn.


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

I hate big show


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

If they replace: 
Chena = with the Rock
Big slow = with Batista
Punk = with Edge
King = JR at comentary.

This could be a cool match


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Tonight it's pink tights night .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2012)

ovanz said:


> If they replace:
> Chena = with the Rock
> Big slow = with Batista
> Punk = with Edge
> ...



If wishes were fishes then this world would be an Ocean.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

It's hilarious how everyone hates on Sheamus but laments the departure of Batista. Definite head scratcher. I guess distance does make the heart grow fonder.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> It's hilarious how everyone hates on Sheamus but laments the departure of Batista. Definite head scratcher. I guess distance does make the heart grow fonder.



Yes, Chena needs to go very far away, so we can miss him, go chena go.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Heel Batista use to beat the shit out of Shena that's why.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

At least replace chena/punk with Lesnar in this match, he could lift Big slow and destroy the ring.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

If Cena left we'd want him to come back with Thuganomics.


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2012)

Thuganomics was also gay


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Chena = raper heel  >>> boring GI JOE wannabe
CM Punk = cult leader >>> boring Stone cold wannabe.
Big Show = more muscled version >>> boring Nappa.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

The more punishment Shena receives the more Super Shena awakens .


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

That was the best elbow drop Drunk has done in months.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The more punishment Shena receives that more Super Shena awakens .



So he get punishment and then return the damage to the oponent...wait so chena is... could it be??..



Damn i'm finaly seeing the light.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice finish.

Title's vacant?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Just GTS AJ already.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh well i wasn't surprised Punk won. 

let Bro and Heich match start.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

As much as I hate triple threats, that was a solid match with a great finish.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Best in the World! Lol


----------



## Bluth (Aug 19, 2012)

interesting finish, sort of good sort of bad imo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

Punk wins and all is right in the world.

Shena didn't even lock in the STFU.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

OH MY GOD 

DID YOU GUYS SEE BIG SHOW OVER POWER THAT STFU? TOTALLY WENT CENA


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Frest durst is gonna be banned/erased in the edit from PG era lol. I can see Vince doing that if he recieve enough mommy and daddy letters.


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

I thought that match sucked lol

FUCK YEAH FRED


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 19, 2012)

Just great wwe is going to shove there shitty movies down our throat now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Not straight  to DVD? Hmm things must be good.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Chena = raper heel  >>> boring GI JOE wannabe[/quote
> 
> 
> Rapper"
> ...


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2012)

Punk wins but not how it should have been

It should have been punk doing the GTS to Cena with show already out cold and thereby beating cena clean instead of cena doing the hard work at the end and bunk sneaking it.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Who is this pig playing the guitar?


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

oh my fucking lord.


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

This is bad


----------



## Bluth (Aug 19, 2012)

ugh, it's bad enough that we've been having to listen to this crappy song for weeks, now we get a concert.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Stick to the auto tune homeslice.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

Vox said:


> As much as I hate triple threats, that was a solid match with a great finish.



Agreed, 2nd best of the night. I loved how one Superstar would try to tear Show down and he would power out and then the other would take over and Show would power out and they kept doing it until he eventually tapped out.

Very good well thought out match and the finish was great.

--------------------------

I love how WWE audio-censored Fred Durst's middle finger.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2012)

I almost miss the Divas matches

ALMOST


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 19, 2012)

This music is fucking terrible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Wait did they say he was apart of cash money?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2012)

stream went down.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

They obviously didn't learn from MGK...


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Woah, i didn't think they could do something worse than TOUT, WWE always overcomes my expectatives


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

The sound system sounds fucking terrible.

Divas have no rhythm.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2012)

I feel sad for the tortured souls that actually listen to this shit 

allmychips.gif


----------



## Bluth (Aug 19, 2012)

The only thing I don't like about the finish is that it made Punk look weak, though I guess it sort of feeds into the slow heel turn.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Why the hell do they think this is a good idea?


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

So this is taking the place of the Divas match


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 19, 2012)

Please let a natural disaster strike SUMMER SLAM


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Kaitlyn looks lost as fuck out there. Tight, yes, but lost nonetheless.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2012)

This is what's popular today in music?

Didn't think I'd be out of touch at 25 years old.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 19, 2012)

FUCK YEAH AN F5 ALERT


----------



## Bluth (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds like the crowd liked that song as much as everyone in here.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Heres hoping this is as badass as the Lesnar/Cena match. Messy but brutal.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2012)

Really sad to what the Divas have been reduced to


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Dude Bro time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

No one listens to Kevin Rudolf. Not since Let It Rock like 3 years ago has anyone listened to Kevin Rudolf he's not even main stream at this point.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

Vox said:


> They obviously didn't learn from MGK...



Nah, Machine Gun's actually descent and the hate from the fans mostly came from the usual bias from outsiders intruding upon WWE's grounds and interrupting match time. This performance on the other hand was objectively terrible....



SoulTaker said:


> No one listens to Kevin Rudolf. Not since Let It Rock like 3 years ago has anyone listened to Kevin Rudolf he's not even main stream at this point.



He's really not. He got his 15 minutes and everyone forgot he existed. Not sure why WWE picked him up for a theme song, let alone a live performance(?)


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Heich should just retire already, dude you already are the vince succesor, and this match Bro vs Barret barrage. Now that shit will be brutal.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2012)

HOLY SHIT I FORGIOT IT WAS TONIGHT


----------



## PopoTime (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, Brock lesnar looks in better shape than he did vs Cena.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

The next time I am training I will use the kamora lock .


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm going to reiterate what I said early. Brock Lesnar is a scary mother fucker.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

The Bro has same/similar clothes that he used when he trashed chena, cool.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Brock has the best in ring attire since ever . He should get a wing in the HoF just for that.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Wtf. No hammer?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2012)

Brock is back on roids. He needs to ditch the wrestling boots though.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm actually pretty giddy for this. 

Destroy him, Brock.


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

HHH is one of my favs but if he beat Brock then Brock won't have much credibility for his next feud as far as his WWE return goes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Anyone notice Aquafina knows exactly how much water it takes to do 2 full blow mist spits?


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Move over Ziggler, that's how you bump!


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2012)

"THIS IS WWE, NOT UFC"

The Nose trying to bury Dana White


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Spanish/latin table bro spanish/latin table.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Gloves are off bitch!


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

Brock is so scary lmfao


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2012)

I like how they've been going toe for toe.

this is more of a clash of egos than wrestling

/letthecomplainingbegin .


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Lesnar is ridiculously dominant. WWE really did well to sign him up with these irregular appearances.

EDIT: HOLY FUCK!!!! He moves better than dudes half his size!


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

He's a BUTT KICKER!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Wrestling machine Kurt and Lesnar = dominating stable.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2012)

Predicting Brock will win.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

They need to bring more of this UFC guys and less of pg entertainers for kids.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Darc said:


> He's a BUTT KICKER!



LOL

I thought I was the only one who noticed him saying this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Was that a botch?


----------



## PopoTime (Aug 19, 2012)

I think it might be, Lesnar really does have stomach issues.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

They tried it with Ken Shamrock and Tank Abbot.

MMA fighters have done pretty well in Wrestling.


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

Good match but too slow.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Wheres your Super Sheena shit now that it's Brock? Go on, call him out.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Dat camorra


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 19, 2012)

Brock Lesnar just proved why he is an ass kicker.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Dude fucking Bro !


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes, Brock looks strong for his next feud!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2012)

Interesting way to end a Summerslam PPV.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2012)

The Nose tapped out. 

I just orgasmed.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Undertaker will avenge Triple H (?) rolf i can see WWE going that way.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

OH MY GOD

TRIPLE H SO DIDNT' SELL TO BROCK LESNAR!

HE DIDN'T TAP RIGHT AWAY


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Who's Next?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Official UFC >WWE


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

The Rock vs Brock Lesnar, last match for Brock.

Sort of saw this one coming .


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Dat chant


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2012)

what's the chant? i don't have audio in lolz.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

As much as I hate dudebro's guts (no pun intended), I was legitimately worried when he hit that table. Guy's an unlikeable meathead, but he can sell like a mother phoker. Good on Trips putting him over.

Pretty decent match. Prooobably 3rd best.


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Aug 19, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Undertaker will avenge Triple H (?) rolf i can see WWE going that way.



I can feasibly see that happening. Surprising ending all around.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

lol the crowd xD. "u tap out"


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2012)

OMG YOU TAPPED OUT CHANTS LOL


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2012)

U tapped out. 

Love this crowd.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 19, 2012)

Gud gud, I would have flipped my shit if HHH won


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

I need a you tap out gif pronto.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 19, 2012)

There's still 12 minutes of PPV, what is going happen?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 19, 2012)

Brock should show up and break Triple H's other arm.


----------



## PopoTime (Aug 19, 2012)

aww he's apologising to the fans, what a champ.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 19, 2012)

Why wont this PPV end?  Why is HHH still in the ring?? LOL


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

This Summerslam was pretty good, actually. Probably go with Miz/Rey as my favorite match. That came out of nowhere and surprised me at how awesome it was.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> There's still 12 minutes of PPV, what is going happen?



Absolutely NOTHING .


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

So Heitch lost today and in wrestlemania two years in a row. But IRL he will get all the money.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 19, 2012)

PPV's ending 10 minutes before the allotted time


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Brock beats HBK, HHH and The Rock. 

Austin we coming for you.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2012)

wow HHH tapped.

Well not like he has not done it before I mean he did it to Cena and oh yeah just Cena as nothing happened on WM XX and there were no raws till the night after summerslam that year.


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

HHH is done? T~T


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Shirker said:


> As much as I hate dudebro's guts (no pun intended), I was legitimately worried when he hit that table. Guy's an unlikeable meathead, but he can sell like a mother phoker. Good on Trips putting him over.
> 
> Pretty decent match. Prooobably 3rd best.



Oddly enough as much as Brock Lesnar's promos suck ass (when they aren't pre recorded and are live), his in ring ability tells a story. 

He's amazing in the ring.


----------



## Vox (Aug 19, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> PPV's ending 10 minutes before the allotted time



Who botched their ending?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2012)

No sledgehammer?


----------



## Bluth (Aug 19, 2012)

Wait, did they completely mess up their timing?  wtf


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I need a you tap out gif pronto.



For Dolph Ziggler, right?

Couldn't even beat a Chris Jericho with broken ribs with help from Vickie.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

Surprisingly good show. I'd give it a 7. Maybe a 6.5 because of what's-his-name's awful performance.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> No sledgehammer?



Would had been fucking awesome if Brock Lesnar grabbed it and broke it in half then F5'd him.

But I think Undertaker already did that. If he did, then no, it wouldn't had been awesome. 

It's still stupid he had to tap out to him.

But this completely buries the "OH TRIPLE H DOESNT SELL TO OTHER GUYS SINCE HE SLEEPS WITH THE BOSS'S DAUGHTER" crap.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

I like how you can tell when they are going to tap in the Camorra Lock . The moment he puts your arm in a 90 degree lock .


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Aug 19, 2012)

Bluth said:


> Wait, did they completely mess up their timing?  wtf



I get the feeling they might have ended the fight early due to that possibly botched stomach hit Brock took off the table, reaction face looked pretty real to me. If however, it wasn't a botch, then Brock is one great actor, he sold it like a champ.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Same way Dolph was put in the lion tamer.

But his was more actute.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Flow said:


> For Dolph Ziggler, right?
> 
> Couldn't even beat a Chris Jericho with broken ribs with help from Vickie.



He was up against the guy who invented Canada , he couldnt make it out the galaxian walls of Jericho.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

lol, Brock always get severely hurt(by a botch) in his match ups. Against Kurt, against Cena, and against Triple H.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 19, 2012)

Flow said:


> Oddly enough as much as Brock Lesnar's promos suck ass (when they aren't pre recorded and are live), his in ring ability tells a story.
> 
> He's amazing in the ring.



He got Heyman to do the talking, and the Bro do the asskicking. Perfect combo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Flow said:


> Same way Dolph was put in the lion tamer.
> 
> But his was more actute.



Silly Flow forgot I am also a Jericho fan. Jericho invented Ziggles.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2012)

One of the worst summerslams/ppvs ever. Boring as fuck and 0 charisma.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Even the bot knows who invented who around here


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol so that is four people Ziggler wants to be


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Flow said:


> Lol so that is four people Ziggler wants to be



At least he wont be some Shena clone .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2012)

Flow said:


> Would had been fucking awesome if Brock Lesnar grabbed it and broke it in half then F5'd him.
> 
> But I think Undertaker already did that. If he did, then no, it wouldn't had been awesome.
> 
> ...



I had a feeling that it was going to end this way as it is. Hopefully they'll have another match in the future. Hell, this was the only match that actually had me watching besides Jericho/Ziggler.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 19, 2012)

How much more 'till they found out that Punk can draw shit as a champion?


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Seamus can't help that the wwe writers make him do the unthinkable once and awhile. Dolph self admits he has shrines of billy gunns ass in his closet


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2012)

I remember thinking Jericho would win because of a certain sad story on a spoiler website .


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 19, 2012)

Decent PPV. Wish Brock came out after the match during all the Cripple H celebrating and gave him an F5.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Shozan said:


> How much more 'till they found out that Punk can draw shit as a champion?



He push dem shirts. 

Like Bryan and Ryder.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Flow said:


> Seamus can't help that the wwe writers make him do the unthinkable once and awhile. Dolph self admits he has shrines of billy gunns ass in his closet



What would be the unthinkable? Sell his injury ?


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

What did sheamus do recently in his match that made him Cena level?


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Decent PPV. Wish Brock came out after the match during all the Cripple H celebrating and gave him an F5.



The tapping out was as worst it could get for him. In a sense, that would had been over dominating


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 19, 2012)

Once again Paul job is well done.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Decent PPV. Wish Brock came out after the match during all the Cripple H celebrating and gave him an F5.



I was actually expecting that to happen what with the prolonged exit. I thought Brock's whole thing was hurting people. You'd think he wouldn't be satisfied with just winning. And Paul played it up like it would be the "end of Triple H's career and dignity blahdy-blahdy-blah", but all he did was injure his arm, something he'd already done months ago.



Flow said:


> What did sheamus do recently in his match that made him Cena level?



He won a match when the thread didn't want him do.

What makes that strange is that Cena's only won a match under his own power *once* since Wrestlemania. Otherwise he's either gotten lucky or just plain got his ass kicked. "Becoming Cena level" seems like an outdated statement nowadays, but then I view things objectively.


----------



## EJ (Aug 19, 2012)

No shirker you're spot on. People use that term for the wrong reasons. Hell, even that term is stupid, since all large faces with big names have in a sense over came some odd in an unrealistic way


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Brock has the best in ring attire since ever . He should get a wing in the HoF just for that.



I mentioned during his match against Cena
That wrestler should start wearing mma shorts instead


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 19, 2012)

5.2/10 PPV


----------



## Darc (Aug 19, 2012)

THE KIDS FACE AT THE BOTTOM RIGHT


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

Darc said:


> THE KIDS FACE AT THE BOTTOM RIGHT



I laughed my ass off when this happened. Good 'ol Fred Durst. His music may not be all that good to most, but he's always been a character. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just as funny as the pic itself is the link at the bottom. They have a friggin' Facebook page?! Really??


----------



## Totitos (Aug 19, 2012)

8/10

-Cesaro new champion
-All of the matches ranged from decent to good
-Punk retains
-Big Show entertaining since god knows how long
-Triple H putting aside his feelings for the good of THIS BUSINESS

minus points for lack of woi and that lukewarm song performance

Way better than last year's.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 19, 2012)

Well the divas would been the best thing of that performance. However none of them cant dance which fucked it up even more.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 19, 2012)

Damien Sandow should've come out and interrupted the performance, get attacked by Brodus, and then go over him.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2012)

Damien just should've shown up period.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

So who is next for Brock?

Hopefully a dominating tour in the roster, then they build another wrestler off of him defeating Brock at a hyped PPV.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2012)

You should see the video they got that gif from man those Prairie Dogs were getting fucked up.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 20, 2012)

Probably Shawn Michael, you can't have Brock facing PG era wrestlers (they just aint going to win)


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't think he'll do anything lol.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2012)

Brock will make his claim as Best in the World mark my words.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

Brock will sit back until the time between RR and Wrestlemania comes.


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

AND LOL

I really want to see the concerned parents over Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Agreed. We need to see the return of the World's Strongest Man, the one who's heart don't pump kool-aid, the one you ain't GOTTA be scared of, the one who's ovah there while we're all ovah here, Mark Henry. We've had too much peace in the WWE as of late.



Ratings cant be that low for them to bring out their ace .


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

Flow said:


> So who is next for Brock?
> 
> Hopefully a dominating tour in the roster, then they build another wrestler off of him defeating Brock at a hyped PPV.





> "I think he brings a lot of added interest to the company and I'm hoping some of those UFC fans will come and watch some of out pay-per-views, especially that last pay-per-view Extreme Rules was awesome. It was an awesome show. I hope they stick around and watch Over the Limit and they're going to see another awesome show. This is going to be a great night of wrestling for everybody involved. I think it's great and I would love to have a match with Brock Lesnar. I know that's probably not in the cards but I'm petitioning for it right now because I feel like me and him could have a match unlike any other pro wrestling match in North America probably ever."
> 
> I don't think there's any questioning Bryan's claim that they could have a match unlike any in the history of North America. He would go on to say that, much like John Cena, he wouldn't shy away from hard contact for the sake of the match. But, unlike Cena, he has a legitimate background in Brazilian jiu-jitsu and the grappling arts. In short, he would know the correct way to counter Lesnar's vicious ground-n-pound.



I bet on the dragon.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2012)

> Brock sucks, wwe sucks.....I haven't *bought a poverty* in nearly six years and holy crap....back then they charged $50 for wrestle mania which is what they charged for this one......nobody wants to pay that money for a bunch of lousy scripted junk.... Bring back WCW it's what it should have been the whole time.......lame





> I believe Triple H should have won. Brock really needs to get beat for all the horrible things he did. He is the one who made it personal. He is a bully. Shawn needs to come back and team up with Triple H again and teach Brock a lesson.





> This is an outrage Brock Lesnar breaks HBK's arm and breaks HHH's arm and, HHH still lost not enough rage or not enough skill?





> One Word "Overeem" or someone similar





> This is the WORST ppv I have ever seen!!! WHO the hell is that with the win over Santino??? Are you serious??? I fast forward the DVR past Oksana and this BORING ass wrestler!!! Now to the HHH and Lesner fight..... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO scripted it was pathetic!!!!! PLEASE WWE, hire some new writers, When you hire those new writers, I will never know.. I am DONE with these CRAPPY $50-$60 ppv's that are just like throwing money out the window!!! NO more money spent on you WWE. The results of the matches are not what has me upset, it is the BAD scripting on the writers part, yet AGAIN for a PPV!!!





> Yes Brock Lesnar won, bully to you. If this bum stays in the wwe, this 25 year devout fan will be no more. Bruck is a bum and has no place with WWE ( entertainment )





> Brock Lesnar is a coward, he blames quitting UFC because of some disease until he met his maker Alistar Overeem, then he announced retirement because if you ever watched the documentary on his, he is a sore loser and hates to lose, and the reason why he left WWE in first place the first time he left, he said it at his UFC debut, is because he began to get addicted to pills and alcohol, so now that he is done with UFC, back to WWE to fight a legend and win, WHAT A PILE OF CRAP, I WILL BOYCOTT WWE FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE IF HE BEGINS TO RULE THE WWE UNIVERSE.





> Brock Lesnar is "cheap thrill" with the way he was brought back for shock and awe value. Now that it has run it's course he's just as dry as he ever was and is now stale. I understand why Triple H lost, but why to Lesnar. Yes has the physical prows but no in-ring skills and abso*frickin*lutely no mic skills. Why give him a contract for more than month? I don't get it.





> Wwe has gone to a new low lesnar loses to cena but beats HHH really...then it very well may be his last match??? hire me as a writeri can come up with better angles....you guys are so much kissing john cenas butt and why?? tons of other untappef talwnt in tna id love to seeobby roode or aj styles buts





> I can't stand Brock. If this is the direction WWE is going then god help them. He was a fat headed douche bag when he was in UFC until Overeem beat the snot out of him in 1 round.
> 
> Oh and before someone says Reem was on roids correct me if I'm wrong but Lesnar was popped picking up a package before.
> 
> I never liked Lesnar. He has the mike skills of a blobfish... Kinda looks like one too lol.



Little jimmies be mad on WWE.


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Wait DB? 

He's feuding with Kane atm.....

goddamn, this Brock Lesnar is  fucking haxxed. Not that I have a problem with that, but he's basically like Goldberg.

BS that John Cena beat him, and Triple H couldn't.

lol, Cena should had been beat to a pulp after the match or SOMETHING. Fucking stupid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2012)

Triple H aint burying Dude Bro. Super Shena probably cried to have the win.


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

And to make things worse, he had a promo AFTER the damn match.

FFS Cena, at least HIDE the fact that you like this super cena crap.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2012)

A promo where he no sell his divorce. He said he was going on vacation, showed up the following night .


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol fucking Cena. He wwe was retarded not to work on getting someone as over as him.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2012)

Flow said:


> BS that John Cena beat him, and Triple H couldn't.



Cena beats Trips

Dudebro beats Trips

Cena beats Dubebro

Therfore in canon, Cena > Both.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2012)

wait....who is this nobody as US champ?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2012)

Antonio Cesaro. Yeah, I'm just as bewildered.


----------



## Vox (Aug 20, 2012)

In which world is Antonio Cesaro Swiss?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> wait....who is this nobody as US champ?



A very European gentleman with the best uppercut IN THIS BUSINESS.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 20, 2012)

You know what would really help the divas division?  Having another one of them pose in Playboy


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

The new US champion isn't even that much interesting tbh. I'd rather him have it then Santino....god Santino just butchered the US titile.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2012)

I really want to know how much buys this PPV got.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 20, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> wait....who is this nobody as US champ?



This nobody you speak off has a nice curriculum in the business, you could check it instead of sounding like a little only-watch-wwe mark.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

If Cesaro DOES bring back the European championship like he has stated since he joined, then this is the right time to repackage Swaggie time and put the two on a feud.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2012)

lol CM Punk is a damn troll, I just watched his match in Summer Slam lol


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

I like this Punk better. Win no matter what. I'm sitting there thinking "How the fuck will he beat Big Show"


predict him slowly starting to cheat to win.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2012)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Triple H tapping out to Brock was an extreme, and it seems like he can't really redeem himself after all of that hype.

The only way Triple H could actually do this is if he makes Brock Lesnar taps out....and Triple H is not a submissive user.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2012)

It's not like it's the first time he's tapped out. He does have a history of it after all


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

It's so fucking stupid too lol

He's tapped to Cena as well...

I think when someone like Triple H, Stone Cold, or The Rock reach a certain point in their career they shouldn't tap out to anyone. Just get the shit beat out of them.

But still lol, all three of them tapped out when they were well in their prime.

Triple H to Cena (and I know a few others), Stone Cold to Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit (and I think one more), and The Rock to Chris Benoit (never happened now, since well...)


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

>Beg for a fight
>Brock says no
>Still beg for it
>"YOU GOT IT!"
>Tap out
>slug around in the ring looking for sympy
>YOU TAP OUT chants breakout


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2012)

The match was a stage tho right? Put Brock in another level for future matches?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2012)

Flow said:


> It's so fucking stupid too lol
> 
> He's tapped to Cena as well...
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]cVZedDFDYSA[/YOUTUBE]

And probably Kurt Angle as well if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes Austin did tap to Angle during the invasion, losing the WWE title in the process.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fJ7pYK3aqok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

The Rock also tapped out to Shamrock's ankle-lock but that was during his Nation days.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Antonio Cesaro. Yeah, I'm just as bewildered.





Totitos said:


> A very European gentleman with the best uppercut IN THIS BUSINESS.



I thought that was William Regal



Flow said:


> The new US champion isn't even that much interesting tbh. I'd rather him have it then Santino....god Santino just butchered the US titile.



Santino was at least somewhat entertaining....but yes he did bring down the US title....from it's already burried status....huh...



Krauser Joestar said:


> This nobody you speak off has a nice curriculum in the business, you could check it instead of sounding like a little only-watch-wwe mark.



 A nobody that will never get big huh?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2012)

Flow said:


> It's so fucking stupid too lol
> 
> He's tapped to Cena as well...
> 
> ...



Technical wrestlers use to have Submission moves as finishers and if a top dog can stay down for 1 2 3 for a Stunner or Rock Bottom then they should suck it up and tap the fuck out for others submission finishers.

Simple concept

Keep up homeslice .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Maybe Marty Janetty will come back and help Shawn out will either him or super shredder


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Technical wrestlers use to have Submission moves as finishers and if a top dog can stay down for 1 2 3 for a Stunner or Rock Bottom then they should suck it up and tap the fuck out for others submission finishers.
> 
> Simple concept
> 
> Keep up homeslice .



Well except Mick Foley he should either pass out or die in someones submission hold but never quit


----------



## mow (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm drawing blanks, but has anyone tapped out ever to the Rock's abomination of a Sharpshooter?


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 20, 2012)

A PPV without Steve Austin will never go over 5/10 rating.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

mow said:


> I'm drawing blanks, but has anyone tapped out ever to the Rock's abomination of a Sharpshooter?



[YOUTUBE]P4-wC_zAzRE[/YOUTUBE]

just as bad as benoit tapping to cena's shitty stf


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

mow said:


> I'm drawing blanks, but has anyone tapped out ever to the Rock's abomination of a Sharpshooter?



Lol, in my memory no.  Though some have come close but outside help prevented the tap.

[YOUTUBE]Uk8z3Lva2YQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-3FCUJJn9GI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Totitos said:


> [YOUTUBE]P4-wC_zAzRE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> just as bad as benoit tapping to cena's shitty stf



Lol, so I was wrong on that.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]fJ7pYK3aqok[/YOUTUBE]



Well if you ask Vince this never happened.

Now just have to give the reason though is it because it was benoit who won or because cena tapped.

And i think the only time rock has actually won with the sharpshooter was when he won his first title.  But then Foley didn't tap it was due to mcmahon screw job 1 year after the montreal incident.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Zabuza (Aug 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lN6bDWULyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judas (Aug 20, 2012)

Not sure if this was shown already...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROzNrz7DbkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

HHH getting "You tapped out" chants when he was expecting a standing ovation.


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Technical wrestlers use to have Submission moves as finishers and if a top dog can stay down for 1 2 3 for a Stunner or Rock Bottom then they should suck it up and tap the fuck out for others submission finishers.
> 
> Simple concept
> 
> Keep up homeslice .



No, not really. It's already been instilled that tapping out is the same as saying "I quit, I can't take anymore". Watch Stone Cold's promo where he just butchers anyone who taps out.

Being knocked out for a 1-2-3, you have no state of conscious.


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

mow said:


> I'm drawing blanks, but has anyone tapped out ever to the Rock's abomination of a Sharpshooter?



LOL

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4-wC_zAzRE[/YOUTUBE]

YOU HAVE TO LOVE PAUL

"Yes, but Kurt Angle won't-

WHAT THE HELL IS THIS"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

Tapping out means you're a quitter.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 20, 2012)

wwe telling all the lil jimmies that hhh has a broken arm again.  Wtf are the writers really that stupid


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

HHH's arm will just fall off eventually.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

Damn dat benoit, he made everyone tap, to bad he never existed.


WTF lol.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 20, 2012)

Totitos said:


> [YOUTUBE]P4-wC_zAzRE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> just as bad as benoit tapping to cena's shitty stf



wasnt Angle actually on the WWF side during this right? Looks like a deliberate tap out to screw over the alliance


----------



## Judas (Aug 20, 2012)

HHH lost and his arm his "broken" again?


The hell?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 20, 2012)

This whole page is getting derepped.  Go  tweet about it.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2012)

Judas said:


> HHH lost and his arm his "broken" again?
> 
> 
> The hell?



It just never stops lmao.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2012)

> Following CM Punk's title retention at SummerSlam last night, it's  being reported that a rematch between The Rock and John Cena will most  certainly take place, and Vince McMahon has been pushing for the bout to  take place at WrestleMania 29.  	The feeling is that while the WrestleMania 28 match was billed as "Once  in a Lifetime," it generated so many PPV buys that there is still money  to be made off of Cena vs Rock.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2012)

aaaaannnnnddddd WWE blows it. People are not going to be satisfied seeing a part 2 especially if Cena wins.


Should be Rock vs Undertaker/Cena vs Brock
Rock vs Brock/Cena vs Undertaker


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

More like TWICE IN A LIFETIME AMIRITE?

They put a shitty twitter poll and CM Punk/Rock won. Go fucking build that.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2012)

not surprised they would do that again


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## God (Aug 20, 2012)

ahahaha this company's terrible


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Why the fuck do I want to see John Cena win?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2012)

You don't.

This must be a sad time for little jimmies though.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 20, 2012)

I just want to watch Raw tonight.
Let's see if the AJ will be able to handle Paul glory.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

Khris said:


> wow.. this is epic



That is epic


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2012)

Opponents for 29, 30 and 31

Love it   .

EDIT: lulz wwe banned tna talents from performing at wizard world. why they aren't competition : /.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Raiden said:


> You don't.
> 
> This must be a sad time for little jimmies though.



Lol, speaking of which, has anyone seen any of those vids on Youtube where the parents record their children's reaction to where Cena loses a PPV match.


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

When CM Punk beat John Cena for the title. The kid hated Punk for this. 

Video is real, Punk is funny as hell for coming to the kid's house.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eefr3fZVwHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Not sure if it's real actually...hm lol


----------



## mow (Aug 20, 2012)

Finally getting around to watching SS. CM Punk's Bret Hart inspired attire :swoon


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

Time to bring the pain.

AG that's epic ^


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Here comes the pain.  

Also, Ceria what game is your sig from.  I know it's Star Wars but is it from a game?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

I welcome our new overlord.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 20, 2012)

BAH GAWD KANG! THIS JUST IN!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

Well is cool that Bro didn't just trash Criple H and then left for several months.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> BAH GAWD KANG! THIS JUST IN!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I assume this game features bury mode and politic features.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Here comes the pain.
> 
> Also, Ceria what game is your sig from.  I know it's Star Wars but is it from a game?



i felt like making a scene where a Destroyer was firing on the falcon, i wasn't sure if i could get it right with the projectiles. Technically, it's not any specific game, it could be close to empire at war, but the background isn't from the game.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol "My client does not bite."

No, he just kills.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Ceria said:


> i felt like making a scene where a Destroyer was firing on the falcon, i wasn't sure if i could get it right with the projectiles. Technically, it's not any specific game, it could be close to empire at war, but the background isn't from the game.



It looks cool.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

Did he just say Brocktagon?


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

Brock should marry Stephanie, so Criple H will be in more pain.


----------



## mow (Aug 20, 2012)

The bouncy king of kings :3


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

No one challenges brock? really?


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

mow said:


> The bouncy king of kings :3



lol who made this? reps+


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol, I was expecting Cena to show up then and there for some reason.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

He learned his lesson from last time.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 20, 2012)

ovanz said:


> lol who made this? reps+



Here you go:


----------



## Shozan (Aug 20, 2012)

Kingston doing promotion for Cena dolls! :rofl


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

For some wild reason I was expecting Cara & Rey to team up against KofiTruth.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> Here you go:



Dat website. reps+

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Terror Saber again"


----------



## Darc (Aug 20, 2012)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dolls


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

Totitos said:


> For some wild reason I was expecting Cara & Rey to team up against KofiTruth.



Or Cara and Hunico that would've been epic, except hunico comes out in dark cara outfit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol, well this team up should be interesting.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

King just agreed that Cara is cute.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

since when did King start playing for the other team?


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

SOMEONE POST STREAM!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Well that was an entertaining match, though have Cody feud with somebody else.

Lol, Kane and Ryder teaming up.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

Got it.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

Kane and ryder that's an ultimate lol


----------



## Darc (Aug 20, 2012)

King is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Ryder n Kane


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

Matt Striker is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

He's teaming up with the guy that put him on a wheelchair at the beginning of the year.


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

BOOKING IS TERRIBLE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Why do they have that person on? 


Lol, time for Ryback's feeding.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

I'M HUNGRY


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

I wonder why Ryback just waited until Lesnar left, to come to the ring 

Well Ryback needs some feud not with the generic indian villain from tv or the two moffos in tag team.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

When is Ryback going to stop feeding on jobbers? 

Though i wonder if that is what's keeping him undefeated?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

oh come on, I thought we were over local-talent by now.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

dat backpack stunner


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEKqgpxZzKk[/YOUTUBE]

Thats how you make a real monster.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Wait a minute, so Ryback's feuding with Jihnder?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

He has been having matches with him for a while in SD! and neither of them have pinned each other.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait a minute, so Ryback's feuding with Jihnder?



So he stopped fighting fodders to fight fillers characters?


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Who the fuck said it was Chris Jericho's last match?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

YES YES YES CHRIS GETS THE MITB


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

Goodbye Jericho incoming ;______;

Edit: ADR on his way to whip Santino for the millionth time.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 20, 2012)

that was a stupid way of sending Jericho away. Stupid as in AJ character and not so much as in Ziggler push.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 20, 2012)

Goodbye Jericho.


----------



## Darc (Aug 20, 2012)

bye bye Chris


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

So Jericho will leave anyway, obviously dolphin is gonna win, and that's how "dat jericho left raw" until his next appearance. Well he could be new GM.


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

What the fuck? This is stupid.

Chris Jericho shouldn't job to the slop known as Ziggler.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

so this is his last raw?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Shozan said:


> that was a stupid way of sending Jericho away. Stupid as in AJ character and not so much as in Ziggler push.



Lol, I'm just waiting til creative has AJ have her little mental break down and strips in the ring when it happens.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 20, 2012)

Cant wait for Y2J to get that briefcase.  He TOTALLY shouldm't have lost and been beaten down by Ziggler at the PPV.


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Not AJ's fault, just the creative team making Chris Jericho leave in stupid fashions. Nothing new.

They ALWAYS bury a character when they are leaving the WWE.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

Del rio enters and no one cares. 

I'm hopeful about him getting the case and not leaving.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol, so Orton is up and we are still in the first hour of this three hour show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2012)

Orton slow walk and Orton pose are the more unstoppable than Hunter's liver botch punch.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

Is it possible that Chris could win this and walk out as the champ?


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 20, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Is it possible that Chris could win this and walk out as the champ?



Nah. Jericho's only here to put guys over since he'll be leaving again for awhile. It doesn't make much sense to have him go over Ziggler tonight.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> Nah. Jericho's only here to put guys over since he'll be leaving again for awhile. It doesn't make much sense to have him go over Ziggler tonight.



fair enough, it'd be pretty sweet if he did.


----------



## Darc (Aug 20, 2012)

Randy is awesome


----------



## Darc (Aug 20, 2012)

the Viper strikes!


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

Great to see Randy paying for his violation.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

Shemus should attack orton or something, he fit more a heel.


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA

OH MY GOD

WAS THIS A BOTCH

IT CUT CM PUNK OFF


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

CM Punk getting the respect he deserves, but not the respect he needs right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

So Punk will have a problem with AJ now?


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 20, 2012)

Brock Lesnar quits WWE
Jericho quits WWE


Everyone is quitting WWE.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 20, 2012)

The best botch of the night was the ref's count. The ref went to tap for 3 then pulled up to restart, THEN sheamus stopped him


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

anyone really care about del rio right now? as much as i dislike orton i'd rather see him in the title scene right now? 

Del Rio can return to his plantation and whip his workers for their inability to carry him to a championship.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Brock Lesnar quits WWE
> Jericho quits WWE
> 
> 
> Everyone is quitting WWE.



QUICK! PUT THE BELT ON CENA BEFORE THE SHIP SINKS!


----------



## Shozan (Aug 20, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Brock Lesnar quits WWE
> Jericho quits WWE
> 
> 
> Everyone is quitting WWE.



Good Wrestling quits WWE
Smart enterteiment quits WWE


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 20, 2012)

Thing is it's hard to imagine someone feuding with a face Sheamus.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 20, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Del rio enters and no one cares.
> 
> I'm hopeful about him getting the case and not leaving.


Gt the case.  Leave.  Shock the world on the cash in.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

Dat eve tits. I didn't listen/care what that thing was about.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

I never thought i'd see Pauly D and Ryan Lochte on the same screen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol, well here comes the dancing Bowser.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

Sandow save us from this shitty dance and music.

Ok let the girls dance, but kill it after that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, so we are getting a Sandow/Brodus match.  Let's see if Sandow's push continues.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

Why didn't the girls hit sandow with a chair two weeks ago?


----------



## Darc (Aug 20, 2012)

Is Brodus still undefeated?


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

Dat sandow


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Darc said:


> Is Brodus still undefeated?



No, he lost to Big Show.


Well Sandow won but still ended up being squashed.


----------



## Darc (Aug 20, 2012)

^ that wasn't an official match



Darc said:


> Is Brodus still undefeated?



Well, that answers that.

Shitty match tho


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

Fuck, this crap dance with retarded kids? but Sandow won  

Sandow need to cripple that fucker.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

It was a rematch to that match that didn't happen due to Show's beating.  Remember he didn't enter the match at 100% and even the commentary was showing concern for that.


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

HAHAHAHA

Sandow was the first person to defeat this guy cleanly.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 20, 2012)

i like how sandow sells.  Total flip over like a rolling variant on ziggler style.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

I missed the match. How did it end?


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

Totitos said:


> I missed the match. How did it end?



Sandow won....but still there was a crappy retarded dance with little jimmies. WTF, there's no justice in this world.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Sandow by roll up but ends up feeling Brodus's wrath at the end.  Kids dance to end the scene.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 20, 2012)

This promo makes me laugh because noone would take this seriously from HHH's mouth.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

So...Shawn is reading Criple H eulogy? cool.

Oh fuck, i just muted by the end, how corny can he get? lol


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Sandow won....but still there was a crappy retarded dance with little jimmies. WTF, there's no justice in this world.





PlacidSanity said:


> Sandow by roll up but ends up feeling Brodus's wrath at the end.  Kids dance to end the scene.



Good, although I'm saddened that the future of  our generation refuses to listen the wise statements from the intellectual saviour.


----------



## Darc (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol       Shawn


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2012)

why is this show so fucking horrible? 

so everyone has to sit through ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hhh's hour-long masturbation sessions each week?

fuck you


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 20, 2012)

Shawn and Trips mad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> Shawn and Trips mad



Lol, I remember that event.


Honestly, what's the point of this match?  :amazed


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

White men dominance.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I remember that event.
> 
> 
> Honestly, what's the point of this match?  :amazed



To punish Carlton for whatever reason AJ think.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

probably to punish him for losing the stache


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol, well here comes the odd couple tag match.

Lol, that Kane aftermatch promo was hilarious.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol, what the hell? 

Geez, talk about Ryder getting destroyed.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2012)

Cubey said:


> why is this show so fucking horrible?
> 
> so everyone has to sit through ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hhh's hour-long masturbation sessions each week?
> 
> fuck you



Hopefully Heyman calls them out...


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2012)

So Punk gets to choose his opponent as long as AJ approves

Punk will go through entire roster until Cena which will AJ will be the only one to approve.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 20, 2012)

oh god damn it, really? Cena again? 

Why not orton or undertaker? Rock, stone cold? Sheamus?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2012)

see this is why you don't read spoiler websites sometimes

i know how this show is going to end .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Would have been epic if he picked Kharma ... In a dead fetus on a pole match


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

At least he didn't pick santino or hornswagle.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

lol wtf..they roll and that counts as elimination.

This was awful. xD


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 20, 2012)

Ceria said:


> probably to punish him for losing the stache


How DARE you support your wife.  Oh and I like how Sandow got his feud


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2012)

Cena/Punk again? Such a thin ass roster. They need to super push Ryback already.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2012)

nah punk is gonna get someone else.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

That was painful to watch.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2012)

I sorta feel disinterested now after hearing that .

lol not sure where they are going with all of this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmmm, Kaitlyn as potential Divas champion.


----------



## Darc (Aug 20, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmmm, Kaitlyn as potential Divas champion.


God damn


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

This is the first time i pay atention to dolph, yeah he can sell the moves alright. Still would b good if jericho wins.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 20, 2012)

Wade's promos


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh please, could someone do away with that social media ambassador crap.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2012)

i thought her first tweet was good

lmaooo


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2012)

Well goodbye Jericho.


----------



## Darc (Aug 20, 2012)

Ziggler is a sloppy fuck, fuck him.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2012)

Jericho off to work with his band.

Read this story on ewrestlingnews a couple of weeks ago.

I thought he would leave Sunday but lmao ok.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

Jericho always returns.


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

What the fuck? This doesn't even make sense lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2012)

So how long will Jericho be out this time touring with Fozzy?

Lol, well that was an interesting send away.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 20, 2012)

WWE is really trying to sell the landscape changing bit tonight.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 20, 2012)

Jericho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

CM Punk scared as fuck of Brock confirmed.


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

I would lol so fucking hard if he called Brock Lesnar out. hahaha


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> WWE is really trying to sell the landscape changing bit tonight.



And why not? what with a no name US champion and all.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2012)

The whole "can't win the big one" storyline doesn't work anymore when you've won it 6 times. It worked back in 2001 before Jericho won the title but not over 10 years later.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

CM Punk is such a shitty champion, he couldn't even main event a ppv when he fights John Cena.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2012)

Its like the WWE is taking storylines from the IWC...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

Brock, please come out and F5 both these fruit booties. :33


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

"CM Punk, you're the best in the world...FOR ME TO POOP ON!!!"

*MONSTER FACE POP*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 20, 2012)

"You are the best in the world... until I beat you at Night of Champions"

Classic Cena comeback.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope Punk beats Cena clean. He's beaten him over 5 times but it's always BS.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

Cena at his worst tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

Time for Stone Cold to come out and stun some jabronies.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 20, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Cena at his worst tonight.



God, you can say that again. At this point I just want Punk to kick him in his head to make him shut the fuck up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

These dumbfucks thinking Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh damn, Cena talking smack.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

CM Punk: "Tell me I'm the best in the world!"

Cena: "Blah blah...CHEAP POPS!!!"


----------



## Darc (Aug 20, 2012)

Cena


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Man I hate Cena I really do (and by that I mean the wwe character I have nothing against him personally)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

Cena: "Name someone else!"

CM Punk: "Heath Slater!"

Heath Slater: "Awwwwww yeah!!!!"


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh I see what WWE is doing. Flipping last years script.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

CM Punk no-selling the promo.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena: "Name someone else!"
> 
> CM Punk: "Heath Slater!"
> 
> Heath Slater: "Awwwwww yeah!!!!"



That'd be  the biggest heat-magnet that this sport could ever witness.

BOOK IT


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Jerry: "Stone cold Steve Austin is the best in the world and so are puppies and if you get Stone Cold with puppies it is unbeatable"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

All you had to do was pay him some lip service, you morons.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 20, 2012)

CM Punk has turned his back on Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

DON'T STOP PUNK, MAKE HIM SUFFER ANAL BLEEDING.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

Time to name Colt Cabana as your #1 contender, man.


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Maaaaaaaaaaaan

I wanted to fucking know who he would call out.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Time for Stone Cold to come out and stun some jabronies.



**


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CM Punk no-selling the promo.


 CM Punk ignored Cena crap mind game about Boston.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 20, 2012)

WHY PUNK, WHY?!


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh no, he kicked a p*d*p****! What a heel!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2012)

such a heel, tell the truth. Kick a guy who has been talking shit about you for the past 2 months.  So heelish of him.

Seriously the booking makes no sense, even though it was clearly audible how at least 50% of the crowd was behind punk all the way and chanting for him to do more to Lawler.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

So, in order to erase that shitty Cena promo from my mind, I replaced RAW's ending with this in my mind:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2012)

I hated the segment with Cena tho; Look I am the big dog and for you to gain respect you have to beat me in my own backyard"  seriously Cena?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wHaGqxQJ5f4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

What if it turns out that the WWE is actually fake, and biased.

that would be a huge great twist.

Like, Cena behind the scenes pays the booking to make him look like an under dog. 

they should make a story about it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2012)

Man, I can already see how Brock vs Austin in present day could go...

Brock: I'll break your arm too, Austin! Just like I did to HHH!

Stone Cold: Hell, you can break my left arm son, but I need my right arm to drink my beer. Oh yeah, I almost forgot...I also need it for this!

*Kick to the gut. Stunner*

Stone Cold: And that's the bottom line, 'cause Stone Cold said so!



Fuck you, PG era.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 20, 2012)

Man i missed Slater segment, seems they are over with that "calling out legends of the past".

This raw sucked a lot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2012)

We need a new Champ in Smackdown.. Not Orton tho.. It seem they are going that way..


----------



## EJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Just fucking make things interesting on Smackdown.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2012)

Dolph will be champ soon and at the same time kick Vicky to the curb.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 20, 2012)

You're mad now? wait 'till they start to turn Ziggler face little by little for Survivor Series!


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't picture face Ziggler.

He's just so....naturally heelish.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So, in order to erase that shitty Cena promo from my mind, I replaced RAW's ending with this in my mind:


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2012)

Punk screwed up his lines again, here's what he was supposed to say...


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 21, 2012)

I actually prefer face Punk to heel Punk  to be honest.
And I prefer heel Sheamus to face Sheamus.

WWE is doing everything wrong.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2012)

Was anyone else creeped out by the fact they were treating it like HHH died last night?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2012)

You mean you didn't expect it? It's about as constant as Punk being a whiny ass bitch. 

Admittedly though, that last shot showing HHH on the mat after the match had me thinking they were gonna do a RIP graphic over it. My roommate walked in when that happened and just started laughing his ass off.


----------



## EJ (Aug 21, 2012)

I guess this is realistic character development.


----------



## EJ (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm just going to accept the fact that they probably won't make Cena turn heel until they get someone as over as him. 

Even when this happens, it won't mean that his character will become better. He'll of course get a new gimmick....and the WWE has ALWAYS had a habit of destroying potential. 

I mean, even as a kid, I didn't like his thuganomics gimmick. Maybe it's because all of the assholes in school liked him, and I was tired of it lol. But compare the two, it's more interesting (to me) what he would bring to the table.

His in ring ability isn't terrible or anything tbh. 

Kids like him though, and that's apparent. Pretty sure more kids watch the WWE and support the merchandise than the adults do. And that's just a fact. They are going to look up to him.

John Cena probably is a nice guy irl, and I'm sure as hell he has pushed for a heel turn some where down the line, getting tired of how cheesy this face gimmick has been for the past....since like...2007? Too long to keep for a character. 

 If they can get a wrestler to draw in large amounts of views, interesting story lines, and feuds, they can change things around....but idk at this point.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2012)

It won't happen because they won't let anyone get control over their character. It also doesn't help that most of the guys have the charisma and personality of a lance storm.

Punk whining for respect is so lame. I wish Cena would have just AA'd him or something. Or even better.....Brock came out and F5'd his organs out of his mouth.


----------



## EJ (Aug 21, 2012)

It's too early to say. It's apparent that a lot of what they say is controlled by some force, where it's Vince, the creative team....

John Cena would definitely turn heel if there was someone AS over as him...

Feel bad for this generation. They will never see what it's like seeing their favorite wrestler feud with another one of their favorite wrestlers, both  near equally the same in draws, popularity....amazing personalities, good ring work.


----------



## EJ (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyways, end the night off saying this:

ITT: 

People state CM Punk is whining and bitching when he is bringing THE SAME FUCKING ARGUMENTS MANY OF THE PEOPLE IN THIS THREAD BROUGHT UP NOT TOO LONG AGO

You know, how like, Cena shouldn't me in the main event, or how the WWE championship matches were over shadowed. NB4 "Wasn't me! "

Wrestling fans, always staying classy.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2012)

This "generation" doesn't give a shit about who draws and who doesn't. And I'm pretty sure that they've seen their favorite wrestler feud with another one of their favorite wrestlers at least once or twice depending on who it is.


----------



## EJ (Aug 21, 2012)

What do you mean by "this generation"? If you're talking about the writing team, yeah they do. But it still doesn't make any sense on how the booking is this terrible.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> What do you mean by "this generation"? If you're talking about the writing team, yeah they do. But it still doesn't make any sense on how the booking is this terrible.





You just posted about it not even 20 minutes ago!



Flow said:


> Feel bad for this generation. They will never see what it's like seeing their favorite wrestler feud with another one of their favorite wrestlers, both  near equally the same in draws, popularity....amazing personalities, good ring work.


----------



## EJ (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm fucking tired man.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2012)

Heh, completely understandable.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> People state CM Punk is whining and bitching when he is bringing THE SAME FUCKING ARGUMENTS MANY OF THE PEOPLE IN THIS THREAD BROUGHT UP NOT TOO LONG AGO
> 
> You know, how like, Cena shouldn't me in the main event, or how the WWE championship matches were over shadowed. NB4 "Wasn't me! "
> 
> Wrestling fans, always staying classy.



Friggin' thank you. I really liked that promo, from Punk's call out to Cena's response to Punk decking King out of frustration. All of it was pretty cool, and Punk's words carried a ton of weight to 'em. But hey. Wrasslin' fans. This match technically already happened before, so it sucks.
-------------------------------------------------

Aside from the Diva's battle royal and the aftermath of the Triple H/Dudebro thing...


*Spoiler*: _Pespi fueled rant_ 



*Jeebus, kirpes! That entire Shawn Michaels promo I was screaming at my TV "ALL HE DID WAS LOSE A MATCH!" He tapped out to Cena and was right back to talking shit the next night! It's would be another story if Dudebro came out and wrecked him after the match is over, but he didn't so WHAT'S DIFFERENT?!??

And what's this bullshit about Dudebro leaving? You can't just have him finally dominate and defeat someone in a match, create all this fanfare about him being the new "King" and then have him get out of dodge. THIS IS SLOPPY AS ALL HELLAARRRGHOCDLKED* 




...Raw was pretty good tonight. I really like the matches they're putting together with AJ as manager (Dolph/Y2J and the tag team match were my favorites), Damien continues to own, Dolph continues to look good, Paul Hayman did his thing, Skippy's finally being given a rivalry (shut up, at least it's something...) and I really hope they're going somewhere with this recent bout of anger from Kane.

Best Raw in a few weeks, which probably isn't saying much, but there ya go.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2012)

Brock Lester is the best in the world. Dat camarro lock.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> Anyways, end the night off saying this:
> 
> ITT:
> 
> ...



Its okay if we do it, we're the fans. When Punk the WWE Champion does it he just comes off as a whiny little baby.

RESPECK ME! RESPECK ME!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2012)

Shena wins and becomes best in the world.  

The things the WWE and Shena will do to try stick it to the IWC.


----------



## EJ (Aug 21, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Its okay if we do it, we're the fans. When Punk the WWE Champion does it he just comes off as a whiny little baby.
> 
> RESPECK ME! RESPECK ME!



But Punk did the exact same thing last year. He demanded to be treated by respect from Vince, talked bad about the WWE, and people loved and cheered him for it.

 I find the only difference is, is that the story line last year seemed like it was coming from Punk himself, even if it was part of the story line. His feud with John Cena was so believable, it really seemed as though they really despised one another.

Here, the forced heel tendencies are apparent. 

This is actually realistic story development, which is why I have no problem with the way things are turning right now. Every single week that has gone by, Punk has gone deeper, and deeper into making things more dramatic/drastic, and eventually things will start to become interesting (at least to me.)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2012)

To me if Punk wins so what? If Punk Loses....so what.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 21, 2012)

I only care right now about Brock and he will leave for some time, and daniel Bryan should feud with someone more technical, not fucking Kane lol. I liked the fights he had with punk, maybe Jericho would be a good feud for DB, but he is also gone. 

I got zero interest in "super strong face characters" a la Cena, Shemus or Brodus, etc. Or the typical arrogant slim Heels, like Zigg/miz/rhodes/del rio. I do whoever like Sandow, even if he fit that type. 

They really need a monster like Brock to be the heel. Little jimmies already hate him in WWE coments xD so you know he is doing a good job at being hated/scary. And he isn't playing the whinny crap about respect like Punk or Big slow. He just wanna destroy his enemy.

Maybe they could give more personality to Ryback and turn him heel? Cuz Tensai sucked and jobbed to Sin Cara lol.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 21, 2012)

People will complain if Punk retains.

People will whine if Cena's wins the championship back.

Clearly the only solution is to put the belt on Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> We need a new Champ in Smackdown.. Not Orton tho.. It seem they are going that way..





VastoLorDae said:


> Its like the WWE is taking storylines from the IWC...





Totitos said:


> People will complain if Punk retains.
> 
> People will whine if Cena's wins the championship back.
> 
> Clearly the only solution is to put the belt on Daniel Bryan.



To bad they idiotically gave Cena the money in the bank win....you know the thing that is suppose to make new stars...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2012)

Shena is riding this horse as long as Linda continues her political career.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2012)

Brock should win the title. Then he beats the shit out of everyone. Breaks Cena's arm. Breaks Punk's arm. Breaks Steph's arm just to complete the HHH misery trifecta. We get the Brock Lesnar Show starring Brock Lesnar when he bullies AJ into it. He then calls her crazy and she doesn't do shit, because even the crazy bitch knows Brock would break her fucking arm if she tried to fuck with him. Then Daniel Bryan, the last man standing, the REAL best in the world, faces Brock...and he does the impossible. 

HE MAKES BROCK TAPOUT

That's how you make a fucking star.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Shena is riding this horse as long as Linda continues her political career.



A dead horse then...Linda does not get her family is not as popular as they used to be.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brock should win the title. Then he beats the shit out of everyone. Breaks Cena's arm. Breaks Punk's arm. Breaks Steph's arm just to complete the HHH misery trifecta. We get the Brock Lesnar Show starring Brock Lesnar when he bullies AJ into it. He then calls her crazy and she doesn't do shit, because even the crazy bitch knows Brock would break her fucking arm if she tried to fuck with him. Then Daniel Bryan, the last man standing, the REAL best in the world, faces Brock...and he does the impossible.
> 
> HE MAKES BROCK TAPOUT
> 
> That's how you make a fucking star.



...Genius...genius...


----------



## EJ (Aug 21, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD

YES

There are some flaws in that story, but YES.


This should fucking happen.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2012)

Db is a true role model we could look up to.  Fuck hustle loyalty and respect all we need is yes yes yes and no no no


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> But Punk did the exact same thing last year. He demanded to be treated by respect from Vince, talked bad about the WWE, and people loved and cheered him for it.
> 
> I find the only difference is, is that the story line last year seemed like it was coming from Punk himself, even if it was part of the story line. His feud with John Cena was so believable, it really seemed as though they really despised one another.
> 
> ...



From what i remember of the feud Vince didn't want Punk with the title and if Cena lost he was going to get fired or something. Cena kept telling Punk this would be the biggest match of his life and made the pressure seem more on Punk than on him. I didn't get any "hating each others" guts vibes though. It wasn't about hating each others guts. I don't even think either of them ever said that in their feud once. Although its probably leading toward that in this one since Punk demands respects and is tired of Cena stealing the spolight and Cena is getting sick of his bitching and attacks from behind.

That's another thing missing from today's WWE. Brock/Triple H had it but how many feuds have the guys saying they hate each others guts and want to kill them nowadays? But whatever. I'm still bummed we didn't see HBK and Cripple H sitting next to each other in slings.


----------



## EJ (Aug 21, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> From what i remember of the feud Vince didn't want Punk with the title and if Cena lost he was going to get fired or something. Cena kept telling Punk this would be the biggest match of his life and made the pressure seem more on Punk than on him. I didn't get any "hating each others" guts vibes though. It wasn't about hating each others guts. I don't even think either of them ever said that in their feud once. Although its probably leading toward that in this one since Punk demands respects and is tired of Cena stealing the spolight and Cena is getting sick of his bitching and attacks from behind.



The way they went at each others throats and insulted one another's gimmicks...

If I said hate, I didn't mean to. That's an extreme. It seemed as though they just despised one another but had a mutual respect at the same time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2012)

People can't say they hate each other these days, because it might be interpreted as bullying.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brock should win the title. Then he beats the shit out of everyone. Breaks Cena's arm. Breaks Punk's arm. Breaks Steph's arm just to complete the HHH misery trifecta. We get the Brock Lesnar Show starring Brock Lesnar when he bullies AJ into it. He then calls her crazy and she doesn't do shit, because even the crazy bitch knows Brock would break her fucking arm if she tried to fuck with him. Then Daniel Bryan, the last man standing, the REAL best in the world, faces Brock...and he does the impossible.
> 
> HE MAKES BROCK TAPOUT
> 
> That's how you make a fucking star.



This sounds...so great, it will never happen.


I especially like the part of Lesnar fucking everything up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brock should win the title. Then he beats the shit out of everyone. Breaks Cena's arm. Breaks Punk's arm. Breaks Steph's arm just to complete the HHH misery trifecta. We get the Brock Lesnar Show starring Brock Lesnar when he bullies AJ into it. He then calls her crazy and she doesn't do shit, because even the crazy bitch knows Brock would break her fucking arm if she tried to fuck with him. Then Daniel Bryan, the last man standing, the REAL best in the world, faces Brock...and he does the impossible.
> 
> HE MAKES BROCK TAPOUT
> 
> That's how you make a fucking star.


 
And they didnt fucking give you the job as a writer . Injustice I say!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2012)

ovanz said:


> They really need a monster like Brock to be the heel. Little jimmies already hate him in WWE coments xD so you know he is doing a good job at being hated/scary. And he isn't playing the whinny crap about respect like Punk or Big slow. He just wanna destroy his enemy.
> 
> Maybe they could give more personality to Ryback and turn him heel? Cuz Tensai sucked and jobbed to Sin Cara lol.



They don't need to do either of those things. They need to bring Henry back. He's more entertaining by far.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brock should win the title. Then he beats the shit out of everyone. Breaks Cena's arm. Breaks Punk's arm. Breaks Steph's arm just to complete the HHH misery trifecta. We get the Brock Lesnar Show starring Brock Lesnar when he bullies AJ into it. He then calls her crazy and she doesn't do shit, because even the crazy bitch knows Brock would break her fucking arm if she tried to fuck with him. Then Daniel Bryan, the last man standing, the REAL best in the world, faces Brock...and he does the impossible.
> 
> HE MAKES BROCK TAPOUT
> 
> That's how you make a fucking star.



I gotta admit, Ghost... that's a pretty damn rad idea.

*sigh* shame it'd never happen though. Too long before the end payoff. WWE ain't got that kinda patience any more because they know the young'ns would change the channel if if a face isn't winning a big fued at least about once a month.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2012)

I remember back in my day they thought us winning isnt everything as a kid. Guess those values are lost then again we have teens and old people raising kids.


----------



## Judas (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, pleasing the lil jimmies as opposed to building a decent plot/feud is all the rage now.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brock should win the title. Then he beats the shit out of everyone. Breaks Cena's arm. Breaks Punk's arm. Breaks Steph's arm just to complete the HHH misery trifecta. We get the Brock Lesnar Show starring Brock Lesnar when he bullies AJ into it. He then calls her crazy and she doesn't do shit, because even the crazy bitch knows Brock would break her fucking arm if she tried to fuck with him. Then Daniel Bryan, the last man standing, the REAL best in the world, faces Brock...and he does the impossible.
> 
> HE MAKES BROCK TAPOUT
> 
> That's how you make a fucking star.



it'll never happen for the reason that bryan didn't wait until wrestlemania to cash it in. 

wwe got tired of waiting.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 21, 2012)

ovanz said:


> I only care right now about Brock and he will leave for some time, and daniel Bryan should feud with someone more technical, not fucking Kane lol. I liked the fights he had with punk, maybe Jericho would be a good feud for DB, but he is also gone.
> 
> I got zero interest in "super strong face characters" a la Cena, Shemus or Brodus, etc. Or the typical arrogant slim Heels, like Zigg/miz/rhodes/del rio. I do whoever like Sandow, even if he fit that type.
> 
> ...




I agree that Ryback should turn heel. But  think he should get like a crazed psycho wrecking ball persona.  Ryback would fit the bill for that kind of persona because of that whole "Feed Me More" thing. He would definitley be an awesome heel. And I think Brock is gonna stay around this time. He should prove that he is "legitimate" by taking another WWE title. And yeah Tensai is ass. I wonder if he will ever even be a title contender


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2012)

Ryback should yell "FEED ME MORE" and then...

WeeeeooooWeeeeooooWeeeooooo 

Brock runs in, F5s him and breaks his arm.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2012)

Speaking of brock what about brook

imma gonna leave this here mods if it is a problem let me know but i think this follows the rules ok

feel fre to rep  although this may get me negged


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 21, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Speaking of brock what about brook
> 
> imma gonna leave this here mods if it is a problem let me know but i think this follows the rules ok
> 
> feel fre to rep  although this may get me negged



Brooke Hogan is a man but I will still rep you haha


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2012)

*Checks out link*

Wow, Michael J Fox might get a new show!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Checks out link*
> 
> Wow, Michael J Fox might get a new show!



saw that and it will be awesome as long as he isnt the camera man


----------



## Shozan (Aug 21, 2012)

One thing i reckon they're doing fine is this angle with AJ and Bryan. I'm actually pissed that the bitch is using his power to make Bryan 'take the classes'

:rofl maybe i can enjoy the show a little more if i let go a little!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brock should win the title. Then he beats the shit out of everyone. Breaks Cena's arm. Breaks Punk's arm. Breaks Steph's arm just to complete the HHH misery trifecta. We get the Brock Lesnar Show starring Brock Lesnar when he bullies AJ into it. He then calls her crazy and she doesn't do shit, because even the crazy bitch knows Brock would break her fucking arm if she tried to fuck with him. Then Daniel Bryan, the last man standing, the REAL best in the world, faces Brock...and he does the impossible.
> 
> HE MAKES BROCK TAPOUT
> 
> That's how you make a fucking star.



The best thing about it is how fucking simple it is that it's seriously unbelievable.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 21, 2012)

Punk can now say he is the best in the world.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 21, 2012)

Who's number 2?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2012)

Totitos said:


> fucking lol






> I?d rather go naked.
> Well Brooke Hogan, I?d rather shoot animals. It?s fun!



This made me Lulz as well


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> saw that and it will be awesome as long as he isnt the camera man


Well... what if it was an earthquake show?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2012)

I swear they have pre photoshop faces of Brooke Hogan in different angles .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Punk can now say he is the best in the world.


LOLMARK MAG.

PWI's better used as toilet paper than anything worth reading. :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> LOLMARK MAG.
> 
> PWI's better used as toilet paper than anything worth reading. :rofl:rofl:rofl



Wasn't the miz like top 5 a couple years ago


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 21, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> All it takes is for him to leave Vikki behind and everyone will cheer for him.


Just play the Hitler's wet dream card.  Oh wait, that'd be racially insensitive.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 21, 2012)

He wasn't just top 5.... he was the number one of the list.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson once demanded a raise from the WWF because he was ranked #4 on the PWI 500.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Who's number 2?



CM Punk....


----------



## Shozan (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Shozan (Aug 22, 2012)

Randall tapped!



> Alberto Del Rio defeated Randy Orton. Sheamus is at ringside to  commentate. Orton chants early as he took advantage. Del Rio returns  fire with kicks and a neckbreaker.
> 
> Orton nails an RKO, which sends  Alberto to the floor. He nails Orton on the floor and works over his  arm. Del Rio works over Orton, who makes a comeback. Alberto goes for  the cross armbreaker but Orton stays oin offense with another near fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darc (Aug 22, 2012)

This had to be after RAW went off


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2012)

Darc said:


> This had to be after RAW went off



That....is fucking awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2012)

why is this man so fucking awesome?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Oh no, he kicked a p*d*p****! What a heel!



must spread


----------



## EJ (Aug 22, 2012)

HALL OF PAAAIN NIIIGGGAAAS


----------



## sanx021 (Aug 22, 2012)

Gary Cook: City accidentally bid for Messi

I can unerstand why Cena is pissed he has being doing the same thing for 6 or more years it gets stale for the audience and him


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2012)

yes we'll see a change..


*Spoiler*: __ 




have we had a teal cena shirt yet?


----------



## EJ (Aug 22, 2012)

I fucking feel for Cena. Yeah, it's nice and fun to say CENA sucks, but no one can deny the fact he puts in so much work, and in a sense GETS the push he doesn't deserve. (if that makes sense)

He hasn't had a character tweak in such a long damn time. It was still messed up to leave Punk high and dry, but props to Punk for thinking on the spot and making it fit at the end.

I didn't notice it at first, but yeah, Punk did seem a little confused at the end of the segment. Not sure if the article is true or not.. though

If this is true, I don't see them punishing him on screen. By what? lol, burying him more? It would just mean they would have to give him another match in which he over comes the odds to make up for that burial in the near future.

Just fucking give him and what the fans want. I don't even think he wants to turn heel as badly as he use to, he just wants some new character development. Not the "good ol try hard 'under dog' marine, rapper"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2012)

> burying him more

cena was buried? where was i?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 22, 2012)

People REALLY need to stop talking about Wrestlers as if they know them personally.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> People REALLY need to stop talking about Wrestlers as if they know them personally.



Well me and Zack Ryder are broskis 

wwwyki


----------



## EJ (Aug 22, 2012)

Khris said:


> > burying him more
> 
> cena was buried? where was i?



Wrong choice of words. lol


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2012)

Burying is the wrong choice of words but *only* in the sense that he's still getting major airtime. Every other aspect is when you start to question things (if you pay any sort of attention, that is).

In a way, I'm kinda relieved he threw his little temper tantrum. All we see is the hardworking smiley guy whenever we hear stuff about him. Nice to know he's human and actually can get upset every once in a while. Sucks that Punk was on the other end of it, but hey he's Punk, he made the end of that promo work.

Of course, y'know, this is all working under the assumption that the news has any truth to it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> People REALLY need to stop talking about Wrestlers as if they know them personally.



Shena character is himself. Why do you think he constantly looks into the camera and smiling while no selling his opponent promos .


----------



## EJ (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree he needs to over sell like dolph


----------



## ovanz (Aug 22, 2012)

So chena caracter is so dull even he get bored? xD lolz.
He must be happy when he started rapping against the Rock.

Whatever an angry Criple H and chena said backstage would be way more interesting than anything they said on-script.  

Oh well at least chena showed balls, i guess nobody want to be pg crap character. I hope R-truth and brodus follow him, and stop with the little jimmy crap and the kids dance.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2012)

I understand where Cena's coming form, but he's got to stand back so that the other guys can get a push. What's the point of changing your character if no one who regularly shows up can come close to matching your stardom?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 22, 2012)

Check the newest member of the "T" section.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 22, 2012)

At least they let Rock and Hogan play heel, but not with chena, vince is too afraid of little kids reaction to change things. And that fear is making its product chena boring. WWE is playing too much in the safe zone. Vince will let chena die as barney the dinosaur rather than him becoming a heel.


----------



## Darc (Aug 22, 2012)

Good for Cena, force a change!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2012)

i say, force a heel turn..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2012)

WWE on a whole is nothing more than sellouts running it. If teenage girls showed any interest in the company and they become the new majority bet you jimmies that they would make Shena walked out in all black attire , fangs and sparkling skin.


----------



## Ae (Aug 22, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Check the newest member of the "T" section.



That strip show was too sexy for WWE to handle


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2012)

I still would not care if Cena went heel it is to fucking late...to many way more missed opportunities for him to go heel. Like who is he suppose to go heel off of now? Seriously...


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2012)

Darc said:


> This had to be after RAW went off



That is the most fucked up oversell i have ever seen.    

I want an oversell match with Rock vs HBK.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> WWE on a whole is nothing more than sellouts running it. If teenage girls showed any interest in the company and they become the new majority bet you jimmies that they would make Shena walked out in all black attire , fangs and sparkling skin.



Sad, but true. Hell, it worked in the 90s. WWE catered to a certain demographic and we got AA.



VastoLorDae said:


> I still would not care if Cena went heel it is to fucking late...to many way more missed opportunities for him to go heel. Like who is he suppose to go heel off of now? Seriously...



Shut up, Vasto.... 

I'm sure you're smart enough to know that this line of thinking only aids risks not being taken and gives the big wigs an excuse not to take them. Not only in the WWE, but the entertainment industry period, btw.



S.A.F said:


> That is the most fucked up oversell i have ever seen.
> 
> I want an oversell match with Rock vs HBK.



Give Dolph a little time to brush up on his skills, make it a Triple Threat. Most epic match ever


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2012)

Chris Jericho oversells too better than  HBK  . 

[YOUTUBE]jqoYLkK5ydM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Shut up, Vasto....
> 
> I'm sure you're smart enough to know that this line of thinking only aids risks not being taken and gives the big wigs an excuse not to take them. Not only in the WWE, but the entertainment industry period, btw.



 Shirker smh

I will tell you why this will not work as well as when Austin, Hogan, and even Hollywood Rock did it. Cena is to far ahead of everyone right now in terms of popularity and star power. The other 3 were also mega stars and the man, but they were not so significantly ahead of the next popular people as Cena is. And does not help that the writing now is so restricted and plain awful.

 They can not create a new stars with one mega star and a bunch upper Mid carders Masquerading as Main Eventers. DB is not quite there yet.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Chris Jericho oversells too more better than  HBK  .
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jqoYLkK5ydM[/YOUTUBE]



Rofl yeah Jericho is a funny seller too when he wants to be. I remember laughing my ass off in his "you're fired match" with Cena.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Totitos (Aug 22, 2012)

> "He asked to be released so that he could spend more time with his family, leaving this note:
> 
> For those that don't have a Facebook page:
> 
> ...


 I really thought he got shit from the higher ups but he left on his own terms.

Good for him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2012)

So...that was Tyler Reks that was released?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 22, 2012)

Miz confirmed as new Bane.


----------



## Darc (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol, Reks should of left before his last match was him doing some homo strip shit


----------



## ovanz (Aug 22, 2012)

Recks? I don't remember him. Not even stone cold with hair would remember him.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 22, 2012)

I just read Vampiro calling CM Punk an emo! :rofl


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 22, 2012)

Khris said:


> why is this man so fucking awesome?


Because HHH needs a way to get himself back over for whatever big angle he has in store for his return.  You did mean henry, right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2012)

Scott Hall too can sell that stunner.
[YOUTUBE]8ds9l46wtIE[/YOUTUBE]

Too bad he couldn't save his career.  And he was a favorite of mine too.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 22, 2012)

CM DEBIRU PUNK


----------



## ovanz (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone can sell it better than the McMahon's

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZFInz99Kew[/YOUTUBE]

wtf Linda was knocked by Austin invisible hair or what.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2012)

And thats why she will never be senator cause she doesnt know how to take a stunner for shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> That is the most fucked up oversell i have ever seen.
> 
> I want an oversell match with Rock vs HBK.



Dolph can be the special guest referee 
and he'll still oversell than both those guys 



Agmaster said:


> Because HHH needs a way to get himself back over for whatever big angle he has in store for his return.  You did mean henry, right?



yeah i did.. 

Henry is GOAT


----------



## EJ (Aug 22, 2012)

lol how come people like Mark Henry but don't like Big Show

I like them both


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2012)

The ratings Henry brings in show why he is favoured. 

Big Slow gets tired after 3 mins in a match.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 22, 2012)

sanx021 said:


> Gary Cook: City accidentally bid for Messi
> 
> I can unerstand why Cena is pissed he has being doing the same thing for 6 or more years it gets stale for the audience and him


Gotta love fake news like this. If this had actually happened, the big name wrestling news sites would've blown up by now talking about it. 



Flow said:


> I fucking feel for Cena. Yeah, it's nice and fun to say CENA sucks, but no one can deny the fact he puts in so much work, and in a sense GETS the push he doesn't deserve. (if that makes sense)


It doesn't. 



Danger Doom said:


> Shena character is himself. Why do you think he constantly looks into the camera and smiling while no selling his opponent promos .


Soooo, he's basically acting like C.M. Punk? 



Raiden said:


> I understand where Cena's coming form, but *he's got to stand back so that the other guys can get a push.* What's the point of changing your character if no one who regularly shows up can come close to matching your stardom?


Not his job.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 22, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> People REALLY need to stop talking about Wrestlers as if they know them personally.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow gets it. Cena tried putting several people over already. all Failures.


----------



## Judas (Aug 22, 2012)

Didn't know Rey suffered a concussion at SS. Then again, that powerbomb was no joke.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Gotta love fake news like this. If this had actually happened, the big name wrestling news sites would've blown up by now talking about it.



i suspected the same thing TBH



Flow said:


> lol how come people like Mark Henry but don't like Big Show
> 
> I like them both



Henry's presence > Show's 

and really, presence is the focal point of any big man in wrestling..




guys.. its gonna happen


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Shirker smh







> I will tell you why this will not work as well as when Austin, Hogan, and even Hollywood Rock did it. Cena is to far ahead of everyone right now in terms of popularity and star power. The other 3 were also mega stars and the man, but they were not so significantly ahead of the next popular people as Cena is. And does not help that the writing now is so restricted and plain awful.
> 
> They can not create a new stars with one mega star and a bunch upper Mid carders Masquerading as Main Eventers. DB is not quite there yet.



When you're right you're right. I've got no argument against that as that is the situation right now. But that's the thing though, unless of course you're talking about the potential heel turn occuring waaayy back (like Cena vs JBL back), all of these missed opportunities that've wizzed by for the last 2 or 3 years would've resulted in the same problem: a gap to be filled, so saying it's too late _now_ of all times seems like a _pretty enabling_ statement. 

DB, Punk, Shemus, yeah they're not there yet, but it seems WWE are trying pretty hard to get people to pay more attention to them all the while Cena's storylines seem to be there more and more out of necessity than anything else.

But of course, all of this is pushing the subject a bit far. The news story, real or not, argues a change in character not a complete heel turn. Cena would probably need something as small as an aggression tweak to get more of the older fans on his side. Hell, works for Orton.



Flow said:


> lol how come people like Mark Henry but don't like Big Show
> 
> I like them both



Eh...
I like bitter angry Mark Henry's character better than bitter Big Show. He's just a much better heel
Conversely though, I enjoy watching Show in the ring much more than Henry.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think people need to realize that the only big time face turning heel that actually worked was Hogan. Austin and Rock may've been entertaining when they turned, but were huge failures at reinvigorating the characters.


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2012)

Actually, I think Mark Henry trying to man Triple H up or something sounds bad....

like... see it being nothing but comedic. I won't be able to take it seriously lol


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> i suspected the same thing TBH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me the W is the back of it and not the actual design.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

Still better that WWE G unit knockoff spinner .


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2012)

I fucking hate the WWE design. I was thinking like "What the fuck has he done to it" when he started to spin it.

Then I remember the crowd cheering. And I'm like....you fuckers.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 23, 2012)

The U.S. chain championship was even better!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> I fucking hate the WWE design. I was thinking like "What the fuck has he done to it" when he started to spin it.
> 
> Then I remember the crowd cheering. And I'm like....you fuckers.



I dunno, it was pretty damn funny at the time. I only dislike it now because the concept has loooong since become irrelevant. Hell, it doesn't even spin now. Now it's just plain ugly.


----------



## Ae (Aug 23, 2012)

The current one would be a lot better if it's wasn't so thick and spins. (Imagine the spinner belt flatten).


----------



## Delicious (Aug 23, 2012)

Best In The World


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2012)

Shirker said:


> When you're right you're right. I've got no argument against that as that is the situation right now. But that's the thing though, unless of course you're talking about the potential heel turn occuring waaayy back (like Cena vs JBL back), all of these missed opportunities that've wizzed by for the last 2 or 3 years would've resulted in the same problem: a gap to be filled, so saying it's too late _now_ of all times seems like a _pretty enabling_ statement.
> 
> DB, Punk, Shemus, yeah they're not there yet, but it seems WWE are trying pretty hard to get people to pay more attention to them all the while Cena's storylines seem to be there more and more out of necessity than anything else.
> 
> But of course, all of this is pushing the subject a bit far. The news story, real or not, argues a change in character not a complete heel turn. Cena would probably need something as small as an aggression tweak to get more of the older fans on his side. Hell, works for Orton.



Cena can have all the changes he wants, hell might even make him watchable for awhile too...but as usual the only watchable thing on wwe.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I think people need to realize that the only big time face turning heel that actually worked was Hogan. Austin and Rock may've been entertaining when they turned, but were huge failures at reinvigorating the characters.



 It was not really what they did for their characters just what it did for the industry at the time. Without a doubt Hogan's was bigger and made alot more stars from it then the other 2 combined.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 23, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> It was not really what they did for their characters just what it did for the industry at the time. Without a doubt Hogan's was bigger and made alot more stars from it then the other 2 combined.


In all honesty, Austin and Rock's turns did a whole lot of nothing for the industry. Austin's slammed the door shut on Attitude(with the initial part of the Invasion storyline giving the WWE a minor shot in the arm) and Rock's turn petered out into absolutely nothing.

Odd thing is, you could really argue that even Hogan's turn didn't make any new stars since the two most prominently popular WCW stars made during that time were Jericho and Goldberg, both of which were massively popular in their own right without needing the NWO to play off of(you can kinda make the case for Goldberg given that him beating Hogan launched him into the stratosphere, though he was already insanely over before it happened).


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2012)

"respect is earned not given"
10months later
"GIVE ME RESPECT GM"

comments on youtube lol..

I didn't even notice this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> "respect is earned not given"
> 10months later
> "GIVE ME RESPECT GM"
> 
> ...



terrible lazy writing.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> "respect is earned not given"
> 10months later
> "GIVE ME RESPECT GM"
> 
> ...



Was this Punk?


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 23, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Best In The World



PWI lol.

Last year their #1 was The Miz. Not hating on Miz here (since he's one of the few entertaining wrestlers in the WWE), just hating on PWI


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Still better that WWE G unit knockoff spinner .



agreed... anything is better at this point.. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> In all honesty, Austin and Rock's turns did a whole lot of nothing for the industry. Austin's slammed the door shut on Attitude(with the initial part of the Invasion storyline giving the WWE a minor shot in the arm) and Rock's turn petered out into absolutely nothing.
> 
> Odd thing is, you could really argue that even Hogan's turn didn't make any new stars since the two most prominently popular WCW stars made during that time were Jericho and Goldberg, both of which were massively popular in their own right without needing the NWO to play off of(you can kinda make the case for Goldberg given that him beating Hogan launched him into the stratosphere, though he was already insanely over before it happened).



you're talking like Hurricane Helms never existed


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 23, 2012)

> As noted before, the August 20th WWE RAW did a 3.14 rating with 4.47 million viewers, up from the previous week.
> 
> The show opened with Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman at a 2.97 rating, significantly higher than usual. In the segment breakdown, the six-man match with R-Truth, Kofi Kingston and Sin Cara vs. Darren Young, Titus O'Neil and Cody Rhodes gained 9,000 viewers. The Ryback squash and backstage segment with Dolph Ziggler and Chris Jericho gained 198,000 viewers. The Alberto Del Rio segment gained 33,000 viewers while Del Rio vs. Randy Orton gained 280,000 viewers in the 9pm timeslot.
> 
> ...



Link removed

Not surprised at the divas battle royal losing that chunk of viewers, the match was such a trainwreck...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

The belt should have stayed like this for a while.












But Knowing the WWE they would have change the R to rated PG .


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't like how..like detailed the current one is.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2012)

Ratings were only that high because it was after a major ppv.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The belt should have stayed like this for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looked horrible TBH.. but its not the edge theme.. its the fact that the infrastructure is horrible


----------



## Totitos (Aug 23, 2012)

IMO, this is the best looking belt of all american promotions:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2012)

wow.. this looks, wow...


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2012)

I liked the undisputed champion, and also the previous WWF(E) champion.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

Hardcore title was the best. It was held together by duct tape .


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Was this Punk?



lol, YES

I just saw the video last night. Trying to find it.

Specifically said "You see, respect is earned. It is not given,"


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Those are my favorite World Titles.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol, YES
> 
> I just saw the video last night. Trying to find it.
> 
> Specifically said "You see, respect is earned. It is not given,"



Major fail 

Honestly, this respect angle is has been done so many times is just boring and silly.

I have faith in Punk's ability that he'll be able to make something enjoyable out of this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2012)

every time I re watch summerslam elimination chamber 2003 I get amazed of how OP Goldberg was lol


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2012)

Hopefully ^

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mbaQMgIbpE&feature=g-vrec[/YOUTUBE]

lol, Kurt


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

Dem Sherri tits.


----------



## Judas (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2012)

It's like every time I try to make fun of Dolph Ziggler's ring ability or demean him, something like this happens and you can't ignore his awesomeness.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 23, 2012)

Even his belt was legendary.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Hardcore title was the best. It was held together by duct tape .



my favorite jobber title ever 



Judas said:


>



bet ziggler oversold his orgasms as well


----------



## Judas (Aug 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> bet ziggler oversold his orgasms as well



You know it. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2012)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
keep the damn spinner belt


----------



## Judas (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd say give them time to color it in and see how it looks. 

Either way, the "spinner" belt has to go.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> It's like every time I try to make fun of Dolph Ziggler's ring ability or demean him, something like this happens and you can't ignore his awesomeness.



Quoted for truth and future use 

and


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol how come people like Mark Henry but don't like Big Show
> 
> I like them both


 ..but you sense something amiss, though you do no put your finger on it ... 





Flow said:


> Actually, I think Mark Henry trying to man Triple H up or something sounds bad....
> 
> like... see it being nothing but comedic. I won't be able to take it seriously lol



I would be a fan of BS at all  IF HHH came out and got his heat back by beating BS instead of Henry.  Dude finally got to look good and they are going to tarnish it, as opposed to the super established big show who really doesn't belong where he is or has been the past two years atleast.  He hasn't earned being there so much as he's been just haphazardly forced into things.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2012)

Judas said:


> You know it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks plain as fuck and worse than the spinner belt. I say keep the spinner belt forever if this is the best they can do. Seriously don't understand why they don't go back to having traditional looking belts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2012)

Ghost is so slow


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2012)

Tune in next week, when I comment on Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tune in next week, when I comment on Wrestlemania.



My slowbro


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

Ghost is the sports center recap .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2012)

How do you think this Kevin Nash/CM Punk feud is gonna go down, guys?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How do you think this Kevin Nash/CM Punk feud is gonna go down, guys?



Some one is going to tear a quad and do a shitty version of Savage elbow drop.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh poor ziggles he broke one of Gr8's rules to dating.  Never fuck a comic they will find a way no matter what to break up with you and work the sex into a bit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

You think Ziggles did a handstand when he was banging her .


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 23, 2012)

Is awesome when a guy keeps the same attitude and manages to go either heel or face as he pleases. Can only remember Stone Cold.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2012)

Lol, anyone watching TNA right now.  Supposed the Aces and Eights had two member reveal or so.  Don't know who they are though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2012)

Well that Knockout Match was somewhat decent.  Alot better than that Divas battle royal.  Tara pretty much made that match decent to watch.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That image has been floating around since like a month before RAW 1000. It could be the side plates for all we know.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2012)

Lol, well that was a fun match.  Don't know what was the point of Robbie E. winning though.  Noticable botch near the end but all three made the match an entertaining watch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2012)

Lol, well the Claire situation has been resolved.  It was all a blackmail scheme.  The woman wasn't even pregers.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 23, 2012)

speaking of knockouts anyone watch chef robert irvines wedding to gail kim on food network?  Gail was looking hot fake boobies and all


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> speaking of knockouts anyone watch chef robert irvines wedding to gail kim on food network?  Gail was looking hot fake boobies and all



Interesting, I didn't even know she was engaged in the first place.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvvDjrBSPcQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvvDjrBSPcQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Lol, wow.  What's the story behind that incident?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2012)

Judas said:


> I'd say give them time to color it in and see how it looks.
> 
> Either way, the "spinner" belt has to go.



coloring it might make it worse for all we know.. coloring the "WWE" white will make it goofy IMO..



Danger Doom said:


> Some one is going to tear a quad and do a shitty version of Savage elbow drop.



reps 



Terror Saber said:


> That image has been floating around since like a month before RAW 1000. It could be the side plates for all we know.



doesn't look like a side plate to me..


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 23, 2012)

Lol Sheamus wants to take down the Streak of the Undertaker.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2012)

Lol, anyway interesting ending for TNA tonight. Was the group the roster was chasing the fodder and the main cast was waiting in the wing?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 23, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, wow.  What's the story behind that incident?



Watch it again. He called her a slut. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Watch it again. He called her a slut. lol



Lol, just rewatched.  He said it fast but she caught it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvvDjrBSPcQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



the jackass deserved more than a slap TBH


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2012)

I honestly can not hear him calling her a slut and I am trying to listen very hard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2012)

its at the 10 second mark


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I honestly can not hear him calling her a slut and I am trying to listen very hard.



It occurs at 0:12-0:13 of the vid.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2012)

oh now...nooooowwwwww I heard it. I thought it was right before she smacked him.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 23, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Lol Sheamus wants to take down the Streak of the Undertaker.





The only guy Taker would let end his streak now is probably Wade. Wade's the only one that *should* end Taker's streak. He's already said he'd be interested in a match with Taker for next year's Wrestlemania, and rumors were floating around that they were supposed to wrestle each other at last year's. There's also that unresolved plot point of the Nexus helping Kane to bury Taker and that episode of RAW where the Nexus attacked him.

/Wade Barret fan


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2012)

Which still doesn't make sense. She slapped him waaay late.

It sounded like a stutter to me, but I'm not disregarding what if he said or not. I don't really know.


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> The only guy Taker would let end his streak now is probably Wade. Wade's the only one that *should* end Taker's streak.



I can't tell if this is sarcasm.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2012)

I want The Rock or Brock to end or be added to the streak. I just want Cena to be part of the streak...why he was not added in the last 3years is an example of stupid writing.


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2012)

John Cena is going to be a "GOAT", like it or not lol, the WWE has been pushing it for awhile. I think it's the principal of the idea now, Vince just wants Cena in there, regardless of how others feel about him.

 I don't think John Cena will be added to the streak. Neither will The Rock. I also don't believe either of them will end it either.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2012)

Cena should end the streak just because of all the rage.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2012)

It is The Beast vs The Streak.

No fucking new talent will end that streak I tell you that much.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 23, 2012)

Wade Barrett would be a solid opponent for Undertaker and they definitely need to finish up that angle from Bragging Rights a couple of years ago, but he's really not the guy to end the streak (if WWE/Taker ever decide to end it).

Relax, Flow.


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2012)

What happened?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 23, 2012)

The only person who I honestly thought would end the streak was Legend Killer Randy.

I'm glad that didn't happen though.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 23, 2012)

I sensed a nerd-rage brewing.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2012)

Nobody should break the streak lmao.


----------



## EJ (Aug 24, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I sensed a nerd-rage brewing.



Only when people gang up on DX or something and say they were pointless. 

And also, when people make fun of Jeff Hardy. I have gotten better at hiding my man crushes though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2012)

The only "person" that should be allowed to end the streak should be the broomstick.   Hell, HHH put it over during that time the superstars held out due to unsafe conditions.


----------



## EJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Only person I see who potentially can do it is:

Sting

Stone Cold (which wouldn't make sense. Even in his story line in the wwe, he isn't in his prime anymore)

The Rock

Brock Lesnar...

John Cena


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> *John Cena is going to be a "GOAT", like it or not lol, the WWE has been pushing it for awhile. I *think it's the principal of the idea now, Vince just wants Cena in there, regardless of how others feel about him.
> 
> I don't think John Cena will be added to the streak. Neither will The Rock. I also don't believe either of them will end it either.



He lost to The Rock who has not wrestled regularly since 04...he lost all claim to GOAT.


----------



## EJ (Aug 24, 2012)

lol, ok man.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 24, 2012)

John Cena vs. Undertaker, like it or not, is the most unpredictable match possible in Wrestling right now. It's a match where I don't think anyone has any idea who would win AND has pretty huge stakes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> John Cena vs. Undertaker, like it or not, is the most unpredictable match possible in Wrestling right now. It's a match where I don't think anyone has any idea who would win AND has pretty huge stakes.



Undertaker would win. I believe that 100%. but stupid wwe is teasing Rock/Cena 2.


----------



## EJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Undertaker would beat John Cena if I had to put my hands down on it. 

But I sense like......John Cena using steel chairs to win or something. IF he was to win the match. It definitely wouldn't be a clean win.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 24, 2012)

If the main-event matches at WrestleMania 28 next year turned out to be...

- John Cena vs. Undertaker

- The Rock vs. CM Punk

- Brock Lesnar vs. either Randy Orton or Sheamus

I'd be happy with it.


@Vasto; if it's Taker's last match I think A LOT of people would disagree with you.


----------



## EJ (Aug 24, 2012)

I already sense like as soon as the referee is about to hit three, the bell rings, the lights go out, and Undertaker disappears from the ring.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2012)

Well Taker will go out classy unlike the members of DX . You know the side show for Austin and Rocks era .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> @Vasto; if it's Taker's last match I think A LOT of people would disagree with you.



It would not sit well with a lot of people if he lost his last WM match no matter who it was to. But especially Cena.


----------



## EJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Not if Cena turned angry monster heel. lol

lol, so many people would hop on it. 

...

naaaah, that's too risky. Even for Vince. lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2012)

Or Taker could take on all the members of DX since HBK and HHH together couldnt get the job done last Mania. Might as well bring in all their druggy wash up friends to get their asses handed to them .


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 24, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> It would not sit well with a lot of people if he lost his last WM match no matter who it was to. But especially Cena.



Which would make Cena winning even sweeter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Which would make Cena winning even sweeter.



For like a day or 2...


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 24, 2012)

Everyone is talking about heel Cena here, am think I the only one who doesn't really want him to turn. I think it would be pretty stupid to have to hear another Big Show story about how he is fed up with catering to the crowd or whatever. If he should ever turn heel bring back The Doctor of Thuganomics. Unless you guys have a better idea


----------



## EJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Ghost probably has the best idea for Cena. 

If they ever turn Cena heel, I wonder how long they would do it, and to what extent they would take him to.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> John Cena vs. Undertaker, like it or not, is the most unpredictable match possible in Wrestling right now. It's a match where I don't think anyone has any idea who would win AND has pretty huge stakes.



throw in a retirement clause for taker and it'll be even more unpredictable... shit will be cash..

speaking of taker, the guy is definitively GOAT.. he's been over since 91 

and a definite wrestlemania draw..


we've already seen heel cena, he's a better heel than hogan, rock and austin combined.. turning him now would cause riots by the little jimmies.. have him beat taker at mania.. and squash everything in his path..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2012)

Khris said:


> throw in a retirement clause for taker and it'll be even more unpredictable... shit will be cash..
> 
> speaking of taker, the guy is definitively GOAT.. he's been over since 91
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2012)

deal with it breh.. he's gonna further prove it when he does turn heel as well.. shit, he's getting more boos when he's a face than austin/rock got when they were heel


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> I can't tell if this is sarcasm.



If Taker's streak should end, Wade is the only person that should end it. Dolph Ziggler, CM Punk, John Cena, Cody Rhodes, The Miz, none of them should get that kind of rub. Cena sure as hell doesn't need it, neither does Punk. The other guys beating Taker isn't believable at all. And no, no legend should do it either (don't even suggest Brock Lesnar). That would be a waste.

Wade is the only wrestler on the roster that can believably take out Taker and would benefit from the rub it would give him. Though I am not a fan of Taker's Wrestlemania record being tarnished.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2012)

Khris said:


> deal with it breh.. he's gonna further prove it when he does turn heel as well.. shit, he's getting more boos when he's a face than austin/rock got when they were heel





Oh you, Khris.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2012)

The only man who should end Taker's streak is none other than Brock Lester, and thats if he would be a main stay for the company. Not someone like Wade Barrett 

The guy only know has a few moves, clotheslines, a couple of suplex, knees, and The Wasteland? that move doesnt look like a finisher at all lol. He cant even cut a solid promo.

I know, you guys are just trolling.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 24, 2012)

Wade Barrett, having been on the main roster for like a week, becomes the most over Heel in the company and leads a bunch of green as fuck rookies through the summer, yet he can't cut a promo? 

lololololololololololololololol

And the comment about his moveset is even more hilarious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The only man who should end Taker's streak is none other than Brock Lester, and thats if he would be a main stay for the company. Not someone like Wade Barrett
> 
> The guy only know has a few moves, clotheslines, a couple of suplex, knees, and The Wasteland? that move doesnt look like a finisher at all lol. He cant even cut a solid promo.
> 
> I know, you guys are just trolling.



Listen to this damn littile Jimmie not knowing the basic fundamentals of barreh's style


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2012)

I refuse to let Barrett near the streak until he changes that crappy theme music.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd rather WWE do Taker-Barrett at maybe Survivor Series or Elimination Chamber, then Cena-Taker at WrestleMania.


----------



## mow (Aug 24, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Wade Barrett would be a solid opponent for Undertaker and they definitely *need to finish up that angle from Bragging Rights a couple of years ago*, but he's really not the guy to end the streak (if WWE/Taker ever decide to end it).
> 
> Relax, Flow.



R U SRS BRO?


----------



## Ae (Aug 24, 2012)

I just realized today that I missed RAW, and I wouldn't even noticed if I didn't saw a clip of Clay losing to Sandow.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Wade Barrett, having been on the main roster for like a week, becomes the most over Heel in the company and leads a bunch of green as fuck rookies through the summer, yet he can't cut a promo?
> 
> lololololololololololololololol
> 
> And the comment about his moveset is even more hilarious.



Oh really? Daniel Bryan couldve done that job much better. Its just that WWE didnt noticed Bryan's potential that time and they picked the wrong wrestler to do the job, like they always have. 

At times, Barret looks lost while doing a promo as if he forgot about the script or he's just feeling out of place. 

And where is Barret now??? 



Khris said:


> Listen to this damn littile Jimmie not knowing the basic fundamentals of barreh's style



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL. CM Drunk's top rope diving elbow looks more awesome than Barret's lazy finisher.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2012)

LAWL since when Barrett was the most over heel in the company. I guess that is why they needed to put Drunk in Nexus?


----------



## mow (Aug 24, 2012)

I like Wade because he has the capacity to be a right wanker, and we really need a proper arse in the WWE. But everyone saying he should end the streak, lawl, ya big buffoons. How far away from reality are you? That's like saying Cena will feud for the US title and it climaxes in Wrestlemania 



Masterpiece said:


> I just realized today that I missed RAW, and I wouldn't even noticed if I didn't saw a clip of Clay losing to Sandow.



and did the visage of that wretched, abominable compilation of grotesque lard promptly vanquished by the intellectual saviour of the masses in merely thrice minutes fill your anima, palate and bosom with ever cascading and swelling repletion and nigh endless rapture? For if it did not, I here by dub thee a heretic and label thyn soul truly impoverished.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 24, 2012)

If Vince really really really wanted to enrage the fanbase he would have Kelly Kelly end the streak with a small package


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2012)

So, I was rewatching WM 28 and some the comments are hilarious. This is my favourite so far.



> The Rock is promoting GI Joe and shooting another movie. Cena cant do that, The Rock is not an employee of WWE. The Rock accomplished everything he wanted to do in WWE, He wanted another challenge which is Acting. *So at the END, John Cena fulfilled his dream of facing The Rock, and The Rock fulfilled his Fans Wishes, By whooping that fruity pebbles candy ass.*






mow said:


> and did the visage of that wretched, abominable compilation of grotesque lard promptly vanquished by the intellectual saviour of the masses in merely thrice minutes fill your anima, palate and bosom with ever cascading and swelling repletion and nigh endless rapture? For if it did not, I here by dub thee a heretic and label thyn soul truly impoverished.



You dont even know what half those words mean you ignoramus .


----------



## Darc (Aug 24, 2012)

Wade is amazing but no one will end the streak, its too much of a legendary feat that a WWE star has, its something to brag about.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> If Vince really really really wanted to enrage the fanbase he would have Kelly Kelly end the streak with a small package



LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Also, that Velvet Sky video was funny, her ass is so juice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL. CM Drunk's top rope diving elbow looks more awesome than* Barret's lazy finisher.*



fucking ass noob.. let me do the wasteland on you; pretty sure you'll change your mind..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2012)

He still has that shitty theme music though .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I'd rather WWE do Taker-Barrett at maybe Survivor Series or Elimination Chamber, then Cena-Taker at WrestleMania.



yes.. and have barret win cleanly so the little jimmies wont wine about barret beating the streak 

i do agree with ghost though.. that music is ass


----------



## EJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Lol, I think they mean how simple it looks. though

Being dropped onto your back with not only gravity, but someone literally slamming you  down would indeed fuck yourself up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> Lol, I think they mean how simple it looks. though
> 
> Being dropped onto your back with not only gravity, but someone literally slamming you  down would indeed fuck yourself up.



doesn't matter if its lazy.. it looks like it hurts.. barret's style/gimmick isn't flashy.. its a brawler type.. thats why i think he should work a stiff style.. latest news are confirming this. so i am happy


----------



## Darc (Aug 24, 2012)

Wades only flaw before he left was his awful theme music he went to lol, pretty sure it'll be different tho if he wants to get over, he checks the internet, he knows.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2012)

Khris said:


> fucking ass noob.. let me do the wasteland on you; pretty sure you'll change your mind..



Come at me bro! But I will top rope elbow dive you first. :ho


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Come at me bro! But I will top rope elbow dive you first. :ho



Don't make me get Kelly Kelly to helicopter spin you two with her ankles and the momentum she can produce with her hefty 120 pound frame


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2012)

Shut it you too before I no sell my arm injury that I had for the last 4 months and brough kick you after being on a receiving end of a strong offence. 

Or I just RKO give you a poor mans diamond cutter  out of no where.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2012)

Sure why not? As long as she doesnt wear anything.


----------



## mow (Aug 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You dont even know what half those words mean you ignoramus .



When I'm online , I  know everything the internet knows  



Khris said:


> fucking ass noob.. let me do the wasteland on you; pretty sure you'll change your mind..



Any finisher directly preceded by a fisherman's carry =/= fail. FUCKING fail

The only thing that is shitter than the Wasteland is the Killswitch. Because holy fucking shit, Punk could drop 20 "made in china" elbows and nail a decent one by the time Christian could hit the damn fucking thing


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The only man who should end Taker's streak is none other than Brock Lester



Lesnar doesn't deserve *anything* from the wrestling business. Lesnar doesn't give a shit about wrestling, so Heyman was right in that promo where he said "Brock Lesnar only cares about Brock Lesnar." Also, how would ending Taker's streak aid Lesnar in any way? He's as well-established as you could possibly get.

Ideally, no one ends Taker's streak. It will probably get broken since he's wanted it to be broken so many times before.



> The guy only know has a few moves, clotheslines, a couple of suplex, knees, and The Wasteland? that move doesnt look like a finisher at all lol. He cant even cut a solid promo.





I wish I read that part before replying to you seriously. 



mow said:


> R U SRS BRO?



Continuity? In mah Dub-dub-E? 


*Spoiler*: __ 





It's more likely than you think 






Danger Doom said:


> He still has that shitty theme music though .



I actually like it now 

He's keeping it too 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]HhLcw_13HRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Shut it you too before I no sell my arm injury that I had for the last 4 months and brough kick you after being on a receiving end of a strong offence.
> 
> Or I just RKO give you a poor mans diamond cutter you out of no where.



I see your fail brogue kick and makeshift diamond cutter and raise you a sin cara trampoline entrance into a c4 from the top rope that is really just me doing a failed moonsault as you are still standing on the turnbuckle confused so confused you fall of the turnbuckle and sprain your ankle on the trampoline someone forgot to pick up



mow said:


> When I'm online , I  know everything the internet knows
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought they were made in Vietnam at any rate the killswitch could be fixed if it just went back to being called the unprettier.  Also nothing will be as fail as big shad's clothesline those sound effects he added were horrible


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2012)

Well Shad may have been shitty but JTG had one of the sickest finishers ever. 

[YOUTUBE]JoXnfwhTvuw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shozan (Aug 24, 2012)

*Ken Shamrock Accused Of Assaulting A Woman He Thought Was A Man*


:rofl
​


----------



## EJ (Aug 24, 2012)

I wanted Ken Shamrock to return so long ago.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2012)

Shozan said:


> *Ken Shamrock Accused Of Assaulting A Woman He Thought Was A Man*
> 
> 
> :rofl
> ​



[YOUTUBE]WgOIEGz7o_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Well Shad may have been shitty but JTG had one of the sickest finishers ever.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JoXnfwhTvuw[/YOUTUBE]



That's just a modified clothesline.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 24, 2012)

talking about great moves...

[YOUTUBE]NMVxhQmMI8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2012)

He low blows himself. What a gay! 

Speaking of Hard Gay, what the hell happened to him? Does he still do those TV shows in Japan?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh my .


----------



## Totitos (Aug 24, 2012)

*GO BE FAT SOMEWHERE ELSE*



Botchamania 212


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2012)

COME BACK KEN!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Orton's new gimmick is antagonizing dirt sheets


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Well Shad may have been shitty but JTG had one of the sickest finishers ever.





Lineups due for more minutes.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2012)

After AW's Kobe comment all i can think about is rape whenever Titus O Neal makes loud noises.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 24, 2012)

no orton's new gimmick is getting divas to pee into a cup for him


----------



## Totitos (Aug 24, 2012)

Even at 48 years old you just don't fuck with the world's most dangerous man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2012)

TNA Wrestling concluded the Claire Lynch storyline last night on Impact Wrestling with her legal representative revealing that she never was pregnant and had agreed to blackmail AJ Styles after being approached by Daniels and Kazarian—she drugged Styles and took scandalous photos suggesting he was the father of her fake baby. Lynch did not appear during the segment since she quit the promotion.
Multiple TNA sources have confirmed that Lynch, whose real name is Julia Reilly, immediately quit the company after her identity was discovered online and wrestling fans began bombarding her professional website, YouTube and LinkedIn accounts with "derogatory and hateful messages about her acting, her character's actions and her character's appearance."

As a working actor, Reilly didn't want potential employers and casting directors researching her to come across the hateful scorn, which was described as "some of the most classless garbage you'd expect to see, just low rent message board loser stuff." As a result, she quit TNA and immediately closed her professional accounts in an attempt to deflect the vitriol.



i do feel sorry for her.. but i can't help but laugh at this.. LOL


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh man I just saw SD.  Randy you wad, you.  Much as I hat the push he had, that was pretty funny at the end.  Also, lotta love for ADR by WWE.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 24, 2012)

Alverto Del Rio is boring. This feud truly needs to end.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2012)

Claire Lynch is just the latest victim of the disease known as the internet wrestling community.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2012)

Khris said:


> i do feel sorry for her.. but i can't help but laugh at this.. LOL



Creative strikes again lmao.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 24, 2012)

Goldberg clone is in the ring..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Creative strikes again lmao.



more like the internet fucks up another shitty storyline cuz they take wrasslin a bit too srs


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 24, 2012)

Khris said:


> more like the internet fucks up another shitty storyline cuz they take wrasslin a bit too srs


----------



## ovanz (Aug 24, 2012)

Sin Cara is Tobi.


----------



## EJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow, fucking assholes. Wonder how Brock Lesnar has been doing with all the hate.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 24, 2012)

So when is gonna be santino released? i hope he starts doing rape jokes or something, to haste the process.


----------



## EJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, it's going to be AWHILE before he gets another title. 


watch me eat these words.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2012)

At least Santino has a gimmick and is actually entertaining unlike the rest of the roster. The Cobra>>>>WWE roster.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 24, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> At least Santino has a gimmick and is actually entertaining unlike the rest of the roster. The Cobra>>>>WWE roster.



But he was talking about the cobra like it was his penis. Pg didn't notice that.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 24, 2012)

Hip Hop and Double Ho 7 do not mix well.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2012)

Khris said:


> more like the internet fucks up another shitty storyline cuz they take wrasslin a bit too srs



But Lita quit for the same reason as well. And she was attacked in public. 

Wrestling companies know that these storylines cause the people to get heat on the poeple IRL.

I don't deny that people are stupid. But you avoid problems like this when you know that people will be ridiculous.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2012)

Khris said:


> TNA Wrestling concluded the Claire Lynch storyline last night on Impact Wrestling with her legal representative revealing that she never was pregnant and had agreed to blackmail AJ Styles after being approached by Daniels and Kazarian?she drugged Styles and took scandalous photos suggesting he was the father of her fake baby. Lynch did not appear during the segment since she quit the promotion.
> Multiple TNA sources have confirmed that Lynch, whose real name is Julia Reilly, immediately quit the company after her identity was discovered online and wrestling fans began bombarding her professional website, YouTube and LinkedIn accounts with "derogatory and hateful messages about her acting, her character's actions and her character's appearance."
> 
> As a working actor, Reilly didn't want potential employers and casting directors researching her to come across the hateful scorn, which was described as "some of the most classless garbage you'd expect to see, just low rent message board loser stuff." As a result, she quit TNA and immediately closed her professional accounts in an attempt to deflect the vitriol.
> ...



Wow, I didn't know that.  I feel sorry for the woman due to the fan actions.  Jeez, I wonder how bad a hit her professional career took due to this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2012)

Orton tapped CLEAN to Del Rio.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 25, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Orton tapped CLEAN to Del Rio.



You're suppose to comment about this in December .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2012)

I was referring to a house show from last year.


----------



## EJ (Aug 25, 2012)

lol, are you serious. well, Orton has tapped before. I guess they want Del Rio to get a push.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 25, 2012)

No, this is Vince not wanting to admit he was wrong. He thought Del Rio will be the next big thing. Cut your lost and just push Sandow instead.


----------



## EJ (Aug 25, 2012)

My worries are:

They will make Sandow a face

Make Ziggler a face

Continue this CM Punk respect angle for months to come

Not utilize Mark Henry/his return in a great way

Make Brock Lesnar's appearances boring

Not make Sheamus have a rival, and eventually just drop the belt to someone


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2012)

Flow said:


> My worries are:
> 
> They will make Sandow a face
> 
> ...



The future scares you...because that is what that is. Just one change...they make Sandowgo the path of Drew


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2012)

Sandow needs to show he's capable of more than 2 minute long matches where all he does is his neckbreaker before he does anything else.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 25, 2012)

Why do you hate on Santinow so much? He's pretty good in the ring. And if he could just change his gimmick, Im pretty sure he would be a legit WWE main eventer.. 

Sandow on the other hand.... I still cant take him seriously.


----------



## mow (Aug 25, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> No, this is Vince not wanting to admit he was wrong. He thought Del Rio will be the next big thing. Cut your lost and just push Sandow instead.



 Cant fucking see how he thinks he's the next big thing when he has Shemaus the monster baby face he is beat him a billion times with this fued stretched out to month. He should've had Del Rio hold the title, and Shemaus chase. Only for Shemaus to win, and Wade to Rise and  challenge. Dumb ass booking fucked both S and A  



Flow said:


> My worries are:
> 
> They will make Sandow a face
> 
> ...



Darkest timeline 



TerminaTHOR said:


> Sandow on the other hand.... I still cant take him seriously.



Filthy heathen! May the the fleas of a thousand camels hold residence in your nether region


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 25, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sandow needs to show he's capable of more than 2 minute long matches where all he does is his neckbreaker before he does anything else.







TerminaTHOR said:


> Why do you hate on Santinow so much? He's pretty good in the ring. And if he could just change his gimmick, Im pretty sure he would be a legit WWE main eventer..
> 
> Sandow on the other hand.... I still cant take him seriously.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 25, 2012)

Sandow looks like a cheerleader with a long ass beard, how can you expect me to take him seriously? 

If you want me to take him seriously then let the guy wrestle with his robe on, do that then I would be considerable enough to think about it.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2012)

vince just hasn't trained people to get into del rio yet.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 25, 2012)

Vince just needs to give up on Del Rio. He's trying so damn hard. It's not even cute anymore.

He could always reinvigorate his gimmick, but the most he's done is make him more "aggressive". Why doesn't the WWE even do anything with his rich guy gimmick? Okay, so he has like a billion cars and his own personal ring annoucer. Big fucking whoop. Then why not his own bodyguard? Even _Tyson Kidd_ had his own bodyguard, and that dude is, kayfabe-wise, nowhere near as rich as Del Rio.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 25, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Vince just needs to give up on Del Rio. He's trying so damn hard. It's not even cute anymore.
> 
> He could always reinvigorate his gimmick, but the most he's done is make him more "aggressive". Why doesn't the WWE even do anything with his rich guy gimmick? Okay, so he has like a billion cars and his own personal ring annoucer. Big fucking whoop. Then why not his own bodyguard? Even _Tyson Kidd_ had his own bodyguard, and that dude is, kayfabe-wise, nowhere near as rich as Del Rio.



Brodus?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 25, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Brodus?



I honestly forgot he was his bodyguard. But actually, with the money Del Rio has? One bodyguard wouldn't be enough IMO. I think he should have multiple bodyguards. That'd really put the emphasis on how rich he is.

And I'm quite surprised that Del Rio doesn't even have his own valet yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2012)

.jpeg

.....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 25, 2012)

At least the middle right promo shoot it is a close up so it is different .


----------



## mow (Aug 25, 2012)

Honestly, they've dragged this too much. Shemaus is too dominant and Del Rio wont win and if he wins he'll lose it the next night. They have too much going on the WHC, and if they introduce Wade Barret it gets more complicated. 

Have Del Rio lose and come back as a lucha. It cant be worse than this irish hell he's trapped in


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 25, 2012)

AJ Styles vs CM Punk... go!!!


----------



## EJ (Aug 25, 2012)

Didn't like...

Alberto Del Rio lose cleanly to Santino one PPV, then made him tap two times in other matches??


----------



## ovanz (Aug 25, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> No, this is Vince not wanting to admit he was wrong. He thought Del Rio will be the next big thing. Cut your lost and just push Sandow instead.



Agreed, never care much for del Rio, Sandow in a few weeks already destroyed that lame shitty dance with kids. 

Apart of Lesnar and DB, Sandow is the only heel i care right now, and oh boy i don't have any face i like. 

edit: forgot barret returns. 

I think WWE really need a evil heel stable, with more personality than nexus. Daniel Bryan "the vegan society"? goat face yes/no evil leage of doom?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2012)

I remember when all the hispanic divas (Rosa, the Bellas, etc) would always try to hook up with Del Rio backstage and he'd come out and own fools with a wink. It made him look like a fucking pimp. Now he keeps getting bullied by asshole Sheamus.


----------



## Judas (Aug 25, 2012)

Over the Limit, Money n the Bank, Summerslam, and now Night of Champions. Vince obviously missed the memo behind insanity.


----------



## EJ (Aug 25, 2012)

It would had been fucking awesome if (kay-fabe) AW had created a stable.

He WAS to work with Mark Henry. Imagine if he coached, them along with Prime time players and a few other wrestlers.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 25, 2012)

While tweeting during tonight's Rock-Cena special on NBC, The Rock revealed on Twitter that he was injured in his WrestleMania 28 match against John Cena. Rock posted a photo of Cena doing the top rope leg drop on him with the following caption, noting that he tore his right hamstring.


*
"Cena leaps 15ft & crashes down on the back of my neck - tearing my right hamstring. Intense pain.. #IFinishedTheMatch"*

Fuck you John Cena.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2012)

mow said:


> Honestly, they've dragged this too much. Shemaus is too dominant and Del Rio wont win and if he wins he'll lose it the next night. They have too much going on the WHC, and if they introduce Wade Barret it gets more complicated.
> 
> Have Del Rio lose and come back as a lucha. It cant be worse than this irish hell he's trapped in



Oh...it is getting worst with the always charismatic and "entertaining" Randy Orton on the scene now.



The Juice Man said:


> While tweeting during tonight's Rock-Cena special on NBC, The Rock revealed on Twitter that he was injured in his WrestleMania 28 match against John Cena. Rock posted a photo of Cena doing the top rope leg drop on him with the following caption, noting that he tore his right hamstring.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



So first Rock and then Brock.


----------



## EJ (Aug 25, 2012)

Not really Cena's fault. 

It just happens. "Nature of the beast"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2012)

Flow said:


> Not really Cena's fault.
> 
> It just happens. "Nature of the beast"



And that Beats has a name....Cena.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry but clumsy shits like Shena shouldn't even be allowed on the top turnbuckle. Drunk shitty elbow drop never hurt anybody .


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 25, 2012)

Implying Cena has a history of injuring people.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 25, 2012)

Implying Shena does his 5 moves of Doom flawlessly .


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 25, 2012)

Implying move execution even matters.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2012)

Mistakes happen. Cena should stay off the top rope though.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 25, 2012)

lol Cena could carry Great Khali to a career performance and he still wouldn't even get close to the credit he deserves as an in-ring performer. Oh wait, he already did. Twice.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 25, 2012)

You are right BD I mean Shena missing and botching his spot is no biggie. What the worst can happen him tearing a Hamstring of his opponent on the biggest stage of them all in one of the most hype up main events ever.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 26, 2012)

It had nothing to do with where Cena landed. The Rock simply didn't know how to take the bump, which is pretty funny considering Cena does it in most of his big matches.

Regardless, one mistake doesn't make either guy a bad worker.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes it does James. You there is a reason most superstars who are not *properly* trained high flyers normally go for either a cross body or elbow drop as a top rope move. It is because chances of them fucking up the other is low. This is not the first time he hurt someone with that move (which of you notice he barely uses).


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 26, 2012)

But again, it didn't have anything to do with where Cena landed. It was Rocks job to take the bump flat and he didn't _actually_ even take the bump. It was his fault.

And who the fuck is James?


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> And that Beats has a name....Cena.



Not sure if you guys are being serious, but I'll bite.

If you look at the picture, The Rock's right leg was extended a bit more. I'm not downing him at all. Being in a wrestling match, exhausted, not being in the ring awhile, and probably one of (sure they rehearsed with one another days before the match ) the few times he's taken the bump caused the injury.

 Like so many have said before, it's the nature of the business. Wrestlers get injured, this is nothing new.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Implying move execution even matters.



....what? Ring execution does not matter now? You sure about that BG?



Flow said:


> Not sure if you guys are being serious, *but I'll bite.*
> 
> If you look at the picture, The Rock's right leg was extended a bit more. I'm not downing him at all. Being in a wrestling match, exhausted, not being in the ring awhile, and probably one of (sure they rehearsed with one another days before the match ) the few times he's taken the bump caused the injury.
> 
> Like so many have said before, it's the nature of the business. Wrestlers get injured, this is nothing new.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 26, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....what? Ring execution does not matter now? You sure about that BG?



If you aren't killing your opponent every night, you've been carrying an entire brand on your back for years and you have numerous neck and back issues then no, the occasional move looking kind of sloppy doesn't really mean shit, VLG.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 26, 2012)

Shinsuke Nakamura is laughing somewhere in Japan....


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2012)

Here comes the "Oh, I was trolling " when the person's argument was severely destroyed. 

And ffs, I just saw the entire WWE 13 Attitude roster. Why the fuck are there more current wrestlers than the ones back then?

I mean, I can sort of understand if a lot of the younger audience won't know a lot of those wrestlers, but it still sucks. They took some of the main people that should be included in it, but I know for a fact they missed a large portion of the Attitude roster.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> If you aren't killing your opponent every night, you've been carrying an entire brand on your back for years and you have numerous neck and back issues then no, the occasional move looking kind of sloppy doesn't really mean shit, VLG.



I am more refering to the injuries do to sloppy or poorly executed ring moves. Not just Cena.



Flow said:


> *Here comes the "Oh, I was trolling " when the person's argument was severely destroyed.*
> 
> And ffs, I just saw the entire WWE 13 Attitude roster. Why the fuck are there more current wrestlers than the ones back then?
> 
> I mean, I can sort of understand if a lot of the younger audience won't know a lot of those wrestlers, but it still sucks. They took some of the main people that should be included in it, but I know for a fact they missed a large portion of the Attitude roster.



 I was making an argument? You some how made a few sentences into a argument, Flow?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2012)

Wade Barreta need alot of things to improve if he wants to be a successful main eventer.

1. His entrance and music. Every main eventer in the WWE has the best of all entrances. Inlucing HBK, Kurt Angle, Lester, Undertaker, Kane, Goldberg, HHH, Austin, The Rock, etc.. Or if you guys prefer a more recent example, I would say post Evolution Randy Orton's entrance, even his winning pose was so epic, fans all over the world loved it. And also Batista, which is in my opinion one of the very best entrance in the business.

2. Wade's wrasslin moves. He has like 4 moves: clothesline, rear chin lock, and lets not forget the move every 'big' guy in the WWE has as their 2nd finisher (THE BIG BOOT), and finally The Wasteland . Again if Wade wants the fans to click with him then he should show some creativity with his moves especially his finisher. Lets make an example out of Boreton again coz he has a very good moveset: stomp to the arm, foot, and forehead, powerslams, suplexes, european uppercuts, hanging ddt from the middle rope, gg backbreaker, the punt, and the RKO. Wade needs to come up with a high impact and a less boring finisher. Honestly the Wasteland is like Wade picking up a sack of potatoes from his farm, then he pauses and thinks for a second then he realizes that he already has a bunch of potatoes back home so he puts the sack of potatoes back in the ground, carefully and GENTLY. (Wade doesnt want to bruise his potatoes now, would he?) 

3. And finally his mic work. He needs to feel more intense whenever he is giving a promo, he need to show more tenacity and he should come up with his own catch phrases.


After the complete make over of Wade then he can finally be a legit main eventer.

And personally I would like him to form a new stable a la 4 Horsemen along with Daniel Bryan, Del Rio, Cesaro, and Kofi and R-Truth wherein they have captured all of the WWE titles. (except the Diva's lol)


----------



## mow (Aug 26, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Honestly the Wasteland is like Wade picking up a sack of potatoes from his farm, then he pauses and thinks for a second then he realizes that he already has a bunch of potatoes back home so he puts the sack of potatoes back in the ground, carefully and GENTLY. (Wade doesnt want to bruise his potatoes now, would he?)



Best. Post. Ever. :rofl


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 26, 2012)

I guess it is settled cena os now relegated to the 4 moves of doom


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 26, 2012)

Honestly a stable that took every title including the divas championship and not have a single diva on it will be the best stable ever .


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2012)

The stable won't be as interesting if they don't find somebody else to either build off of.

They need to find specifically one person to screw over. What made the stables good back then (1998-2002) was that it was a whole bunch of stuff going on. Tag teams were feuding, stables were feuding. In the middle of that you had either one guy (Stone Cold, or The Rock) getting pops off of constantly going against the feud, being harassed, matches being flipped over, etc

Having a stable isn't enough. Which is why Nexus flopped. They could had worked longer, it's a shame.


----------



## mow (Aug 26, 2012)

lol wut?


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2012)

> nick101181 • 36 minutes ago −
> Tune in next week kids as John Cena and Chris Jericho get into a shoving match over who stole their baseball cards during recess. Coming up next, Sheamus tries to convince his teacher that Brodus Clay ate his homework.



Yeah, at this point, I honestly think another company is going to come and ram the WWE over. 

It's too child friendly.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2012)

> nick101181 ? 36 minutes ago −
> Tune in next week kids as John Cena and Chris Jericho get into a shoving match over who stole their baseball cards during recess. Coming up next, Sheamus tries to convince his teacher that Brodus Clay ate his homework.



WTF is this retarded bull shit?


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2012)

It's a comment made to degrade Saturday morning slam. Did you take it seriously lol?


----------



## mow (Aug 26, 2012)

It worries me Vince will read that comment and decide it's a fantastic idea for WWE cartoon show


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2012)

At this point, I'm SURPRISED he hasn't done it yet. Like, I can honestly see him doing this at this point.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 26, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Shinsuke Nakamura is laughing somewhere in Japan....



^Best post in the thread right here.

BOMA YE, MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## Totitos (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Agmaster (Aug 26, 2012)

Pretty much what DBD has been doing with each thing WWE gives him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2012)

Flow said:


> It's a comment made to degrade Saturday morning slam. Did you take it seriously lol?



LOL fuck, I thought it was a damn spoiler. Got to get some sleep its 5am here catch you later guys.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2012)

You know...I have been thinking. I have seen just about everyone's move recyled in the WWE the last decade or so....except the Stunner, Death Valley Driver, and ...well thats all I can think of right now. Anybody have any move to add to this list?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 26, 2012)

no one piledrives anymore


----------



## Totitos (Aug 26, 2012)

German suplexes have become nearly instinct. Only ADR and DBD pull them in every blue moon.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 26, 2012)

oh yeah atomic drops too


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 26, 2012)

Parents of today way of thinking. Let us treat kids like idiots and innocent things while growing up that will totally not encourage ignorance and more stupidity .


----------



## Vox (Aug 26, 2012)

So Reks asked for and was given his release.

That blows. I always thought he looked good.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2012)

His fault for not knowing how to politic or get over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2012)

Tyler Reks sucks anyway.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 26, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tyler Reks sucks anyway.



Of course you were talking about his Towel boy gimmick .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't wait for this Kizarny guy to debut.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 26, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I can't wait for this Kizarny guy to debut.



Smizackdizown izis abizout tizo gizet strizange.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 27, 2012)

mow said:


> lol wut?


That looks like the guy who wrote the article looked for something that wasn't there. All it said was that they were going to edit out punches/moves to the head in the highlights for the Saturday show, not ban wrestlers from using them.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2012)

I had this vision about my idea coming true wherein Wade Barret defeats the Rock for the WWE championship which turned out to be the biggest upset in the business, then Daniel Bryan made Sheamus tap out and become the Heavyweight champ, and together they formed an alliance. Then they revealed that they planned this all along and introduced their secret members: the intercontinental champ Del Rio, the US champ, Cesaro and the tag champs Kofi and R-Truth. Together, they call themselves the New Horsemen. They dominated the whole roster and all of them work together as a single unit, whenever one of them gets close on being defeated, all of the other members will interfere the match and will cause DQ to retain the title. Though they win title matches without interferences for time to time to make them look legit. They have beaten all of the competition: Shena, CM Drunk, Big Slow, Sandow, Dolf, etc...

Then one Monday night, one man rises from the terrible rule of the New Horseman. And that man is none other than Prince, Prince AlbertTensai. He started attacking the champs on by one in the locker room and he made a statement that enough is enough. He cuts a promo back in the ring and asks the remaining guys to stand up with him and drive the New Horsemen away. Out comes, Shena, Drunk, Dolf, Sandow, and Sheamus.
They all agreed to Prince Tensai's idea and together they formed an alliance and a new stable. The 2 stables battle each other for many months and then Vince McMahon finally decided to end their feud and announced that they will all face off in a Winner takes All Elimination 6 man tag team match in the 2014 Night of Champions PPV.

With the headline: The New Horsemen vs. Prince AlbertTensai and The Revolution in a Winner Takes All Championship tag team match.

After 42mins during the match Daniel Bryan was about to make Prince tap out to the No Lock when suddenly the lights went out. After a couple of seconds the lights were back on, and then we see a horrifying sight wherein all the Horsemen and Revolution are down in the mat except Daniel Bryan who is standing in the center of the ring surrounded by TNA superstars! Daniel Bryan valiantly fights the bad guys then he catches a right hand from Austin Aries then Abyss black hole slams Bryan in the center of the ring. Super Shena is coming to his senses, gets back on his feet then no sells the barrage of TNA superstar's attacks, then Bobby Roode comes in then low blows Shena from behind. Kurt Angle goes towards Shena then hits the Angle Slam then locks in the Ankle Lock, Kurt then signals RVD to go up the turnbuckle then hits the 5 star frog splash on Shena while being Ankle locked. CM Drunk and Wade is now back on their feet and both of them started to fight back until James Storm catches Drunk and spits beer into his face then superkicks him towards Chris Daniels then hits Drunk with the Angel's Wings. Wade Barret gets beaten down by AJ Styles and hits him with the Pele Kick then finally Bully Ray hits him with a sadistic chair shot to head.

All of the WWE guys in the locker room were ambushed as well. Then we see a one shot of the TNA stars back in the ring holding up all of the WWE belts up high, then some random shots of Little Jimmies crying as the PPV comes to a close with Cole saying "What will happen to the WWE Universe now?"


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, it doesn't sound good man


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 27, 2012)

Am i alone in thinking that CM Punk  + Scott Stanford were one of the best pairs in commentary? I know Scott knows close to nothing about wrestling but him and cm punk were so funny to watch.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

DB needs to keep screaming at fans


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Darc (Aug 27, 2012)

RAW better not suck ass


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 27, 2012)

No but it will blow loads


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

What will Triple H do tonight!?


*Spoiler*: __ 









Will Sin Cara have a match!?



Will we get Swaggie time!?


*Spoiler*: __ 









What will happen between D-Bry and Kane tonight!? 



Tune in to find out!


----------



## Totitos (Aug 27, 2012)

Darc said:


> RAW better not suck ass



Get ready for Haitch's Memorial Part 2: Electric Boogaloo.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

I am not gonna lie I stopped giving a shit about trips after him and shawn beat the spirit squad


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I am not gonna lie I stopped giving a shit about trips after him and shawn beat the spirit squad



Agreed          .


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

It's hard to put guys over now. You want to keep your elite status, but have a responsibility to give back to the company that made you. 

Big Show has no problem with it. (lol, he's NEVER had a problem with it in the WWF)

Chris Jericho jobbed to Dolph Ziggler, and left out.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2012)

Would mark for swaggie time.

Uh no, Jericho lost but did not job to Ziggler.  He more taught him a lesson than puthim over.  'Follow the script, but this IS live TV.  Live a little outside the box."

Big Show.  I just refer to SD during Swagger's reign.  BS barely puts the roster over.  He puts celebs over.


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Uh no, Jericho lost but did not job to Ziggler.  He more taught him a lesson than puthim over.  'Follow the script, but this IS live TV.  Live a little outside the box."





> jobbing
> Terms used to describe *losing *a wrestling match. When someone is booked to lose a match they are said to being "doing the job" or "putting over" their opponent.



If you have another definition, I would like to hear it as well as a source. I've ALWAYS thought jobbing was what you are implying atm, until I actually looked the word up and saw this. I was surprised as hell.



> Big Show.  I just refer to SD during Swagger's reign.  BS barely puts the roster over.  He puts celebs over.



That's probably why I see it that way tbh


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

Raw needs Kevin Mask :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpECr-K0QOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2012)

Dat fella closing raw's intro.  Ew.

Jobbing implies putting over.  Putting over implies a guy looks better.  At the end of Dolf vs CJ, Jericho looked smarter and better on the bigger stage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

face guy wants an apology?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol, so we are starting Raw with Punk verbally destroying Lawler.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

Lawler is gonna become heel and be the new bro of destruction.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 27, 2012)

Time for the obligatory heel beating up Lawler match.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2012)

lol punk is copying miz...badly


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

CM punk: i want respect

WWE: ok, you will feud with a comentator.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

this is so fucking anticlimactic


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

This kinda of crap will not happen in kinnikuman or kinnikuman nissei, just saying


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> lol punk is copying miz...badly



No, he isn't lol. 

Nice verbale beat down regarding Punk.


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

It's just fucking STUPID that CM Punk claimed "YOU EARN RESPECT IT ISN'T GIVEN"

well....

if he states "I've earned respect as a champion" then yeah, it does actually lol.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 27, 2012)

Swagger time.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2012)

Swaggie T...oh fuck.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2012)

here comes Goldberg clone..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

poor Swagger


----------



## urca (Aug 27, 2012)

Guys I need a stream please


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

Poor swaggo.

But last week brodus invict was broken by dat sandow, they need sandow vs ryback.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2012)

Goldberg chants!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

Ryback is being extra botchy and stiff.. I wonder why?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

Ouch, damn that was landed bad.:amazed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

ovanz said:


> This kinda of crap will not happen in kinnikuman or kinnikuman nissei, just saying



Lol, they jump close to +20 feet in the air to land a piledriver.  Love both series by the way.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 27, 2012)

Ryback needs to feud for the Intercontinental Title now. Squash matches already have lost their purpose.


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

wtf????? Sting


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, they jump close to +20 feet in the air to land a piledriver.  Love both series by the way.



Yes and they job better. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhEBaawU9eo[/YOUTUBE]

Dat selling.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

Fuck, Swagger might as well just call it quits. WWE is essentially done with him. What a fucking waste his MITB contract was. Ziggler better hope it goes better for him than it did for Swagger.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol, talk about shitting on the Divas division.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

Isn't too early for bathroom break? I don't need to pee yet, WWE wtf?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

Layla makes my penis happy.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Layla makes my penis happy.



And Vickie Guerrero?

I think my penis turns backwards whenever i heard that "excuse me"


----------



## Darc (Aug 27, 2012)

This isn't even making sense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

Honestly, just do away with the division if it's going to be treated like that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

Damn, didn't see that coming.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

Woah i didn't ever pay atention to what vickie was saying, i guess it was AJ bashing or something.


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Why the FUCK are we still talking about Triple H tapping to Brock? IT FUCKING HAPPENS

Hell, I don't even think Mick Foley got all of this when he was "leaving" the WWE


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

Dat chyna flashbacks.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

God, ENOUGH with the HHH bullshit. They're essentially making a mini tribute for this guy. Just show some barely seen talent or something instead of wasting that precious time on one person.


ovanz said:


> Woah i didn't ever pay atention to what vickie was saying, i guess it was AJ bashing or something.



Yep. Basically it. Was complaining that AJ abused her power regarding the Ziggler VS Jericho stipulations and was taking it to the board of directors.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> Why the FUCK are we still talking about Triple H tapping to Brock? IT FUCKING HAPPENS
> 
> Hell, I don't even think Mick Foley got all of this when he was "leaving" the WWE



Lol, because the man will be in charge of the company in the near future, so he probably needs an ego stroke from time to time until the power changes hands.


----------



## urca (Aug 27, 2012)

Guys please give me a stream


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

stream:



DB is the only one being actually funny in this show, chena and santino should take notes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol, at least DB is making this entertaining.   Wonder who the missing member is?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

Daniel Bryan makes everything entertaining


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, at least DB is making this entertaining.   Wonder who the missing member is?



inb4 Kane.


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Not looking forward to this.........

At least Punk is main event status.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

inb4 mute.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> Not looking forward to this.........
> 
> At least Punk is main event status.



Watch Triple H end the show.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 27, 2012)

franklin marshall

seems like Rock says he got injured during his wrestlemania match 



> Cena leaps 15ft & crashes down on the back of my neck - tearing my right hamstring. Intense pain.. #IFinishedTheMatch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

shyakugaun pulling a ghost


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2012)

Miz lost? wtf lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

That was a pretty good match between the two, but what was the point of it?


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

It was a good match...

as much as I don't like the IC champion (any LEGIT champion for that matter) being buried.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> That was a pretty good match between the two, but what was the point of it?



Cena still wins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol, I'm wondering if someone can make a compilation of the HHH tributes vids they have been showing on RAW since his lost to Lesner.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2012)

I feel that the match was to keep the Miz in check. >_>

Look he is the IC but he can't beat Cena right now therefore you can't see him going for the WWE Title..bitches..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2012)

50 greatest finishers hm?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2012)

lol this Punk bitching about respect shit is boring.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 27, 2012)

OH HHH YOU SO SEXY MYSTERIOUS HOT AWESOME SMART INVINCIBLE


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I feel that the match was to keep the Miz in check. >_>
> 
> Look he is the IC but he can't beat Cena right now therefore you can't see him going for the WWE Title..bitches..



Then why make him FACE Cena?

It's dumb to have a champion job to someone else.


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD 

DB

I like how he didn't cower from Kane.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

ovanz said:


> inb4 Kane.



Yes predictable shit, but DB and the rest of the group make it funny at least.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> Then why make him FACE Cena?
> 
> It's dumb to have a champion job to someone else.


 because Cena is the number 1 contender forever in the WWE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

shit acting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol, again DB is making this show entertaining. 

Look, Slater is up and he's going up against the court jester.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

All these Triple H promos call to mind:


----------



## Darc (Aug 27, 2012)

The one man band babyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 27, 2012)

Let's go Slater


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> All these Triple H promos call to mind:



Ugh.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

Not this guy again...fuck off cartoon character.

What happened with Slater calling old legends from the locker room? that was..at least a clasical feeling, they cound't afford it anymore after raw 1000?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

Slater lost?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 27, 2012)

First the IC champ jobs then Slater loses to a joke...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

Ugh, fuck off already Santino. Fucking waste of space. I don't care if the lil Jimmies like him or not. I want him fucking off my TV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

Why, why, why?   Can someone answer me on why creative is doing this shit with that colored sock?


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

Mankind's sock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Santino's cobra


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

so.. about slater's winning streak?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd rather have Santino's sock want to fuck that chick over some boring low carders match that will never lead to anything interesting.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Mankind's sock=Al Snow's Head>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Moppy>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Santino's cobra



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

I was hoping Slater would win that to continue his "streak". Slater is actually funny, unlike Santino and his played out gimmick.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

As if Lawler could climb out of a cage


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

edit; 

nevermind, Sandow save us.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

Cody and Sandow... together


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2012)

Don't care for Clay anymore since WWE dropped the ball on him when he jobbed out to Show and never got back at him. He has even been jobbing to Sandow and other guys half his size.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

Clay pinning Cody


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

Ugh now comes the bad part: the shitty dance with lame kids.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeez, 12 people in here and still not a lot of posts... Are you guys asleep or something?


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD 

Sin Cara dancing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

Kane's name tag.. DB's reaction.. best segment tonight


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

lol i like how kane is always on his wrestling atire, and DB in regular clothes.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

Katie Vick reference


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 27, 2012)

Kane making fun of his own character.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2012)

Kane is fucking awesome.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol, the Pete Rose reference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

Kane: a career full of shitty storylines


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 27, 2012)

kane just made this episode worth the watch


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh God, Katie Vick. I need Punk to save me!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Jeez, 12 people in here and still not a lot of posts... Are you guys asleep or something?



RAW IS BORE. I'm just watching it because I'm cooking something in the oven and have nothing going on on a Monday afternoon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> RAW IS BORE. I'm just watching it because I'm cooking something in the oven and have nothing going on on a Monday afternoon.



In addition for me no pre season football on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

a Kane/DB tag team would fucking own...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

Well with pretty much their best segment done (Kane, DB), if nothing new comes up I might call it a night.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 27, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Katie Vick reference



That should be part of Triple H's greatest hits.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 27, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Jeez, 12 people in here and still not a lot of posts... Are you guys asleep or something?



Because this show sucks more ass than Terri Runnels does.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> That should be part of Triple H's greatest hits.



Poor Katie's corpse


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah 3 hours was a bad move by WWE. They don't even use it to further develop their undercard (though who didn't see that coming?) and just feel it with recaps and boring segments. It was already tolerable with 2 hours. i understand they're probably getting more money this way but really it was a bad move overall. It probably won't take a year before ratings start to really effect it and its back to 2 hours again.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 27, 2012)

lol @ Bryan containing himself


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

Well DB's out.  Honestly, they should team him up with Kane.  The segments they could do would be gold.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

Dat self-control powers.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

You know what I find hysterical?  Vince is worried about the moms getting pissed at the violence and sexuality but doesnt think they will have a problem with a black man walking around with an imaginery white boy he obviosly kidnapped.  The most irrational fear any white woman has


----------



## Shozan (Aug 27, 2012)

Daniel Bryan just made RAW for me! :rofl

that and Kane cameo!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

dat Plant


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

What the hell. 

Lol, well I'm enjoying the DB/crowd reaction.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 27, 2012)

lmao its the brock lesnar fan


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You know what I find hysterical?  Vince is worried about the moms getting pissed at the violence and sexuality but doesnt think they will have a problem with a black man walking around with an imaginery white boy he obviosly kidnapped.  The most irrational fear any white woman has



What? I thought lil jimmy was black?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 27, 2012)

You tapped out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

time to say "You Know" 40 times before getting to the point..


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

What? this guy is...alive?

I thought he died against Lesnar. Oh right dragon balls, make sense. But his Ki is gone forever.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> What? I thought lil jimmy was black?



He wears his "missing" poster as a t-shirt

also someone needs to get the "you tapped out" chant going


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

ITS ALL ABOUT MY ARM AND HOW YOU BREAK IT.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

The Juice Man said:


> Because this show sucks more ass than Terri Runnels does.



Hey now! Don't insult Terri... She's one fine ass old lady. Even now she still looks banging IMO.

This show has been sucking ass though. And SAF is also right that this show is a bore. Daniel Bryan's the one that's been saving it from being a COMPLETE bore though.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

But HHH you sacrificied yourself to save the WWE universe from Bro Lesnar!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

so for those of you keeping score at home HHH has broken his arm twice and his neck and tore his quad 47 times in the past year


----------



## Darc (Aug 27, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You know what I find hysterical?  Vince is worried about the moms getting pissed at the violence and sexuality but doesnt think they will have a problem with a black man walking around with an imaginery white boy he obviosly kidnapped.  The most irrational fear any white woman has


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


shyakugaun said:


> lmao its the brock lesnar fan


He is everywhere. 


Terror Saber said:


> ITS ALL ABOUT MY ARM AND HOW YOU BREAK IT.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 27, 2012)

ovanz said:


> What? this guy is...alive?
> 
> I thought he died against Lesnar. Oh right dragon balls, make sense. But his Ki is gone forever.



 lawl..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

TIME TO TEAR THE QUAD!!!!!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

Did he just bury mick foley and flair


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

#QuadOver

10char


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Did he just bury mick foley and flair



one more for old time's sake


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

I remember when Edge said his farewell, that was cool. But HHH a guy who only wrestle one or twice a year? i didn't even think he needed a retire match, him being the chairman or whatever.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 27, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Hey now! Don't insult Terri... She's one fine ass old lady. Even now she still looks banging IMO.



When I said Terri Runnels sucks ass, I meant literally.

Watch New Jack's last shoot interview and find out what I mean.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

If Triple H doesn't retire then the past 2 hours of Trips promos was pointless. Lol.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

I think Triple HHH is asking that we give him our moneyKi to gain his fake super powers back!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

you know for a casted arm his hand is remarkably tan


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

No Trips, you'll never recover from being Bork Laser'd.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> you know for a casted arm his hand is remarkably tan



Camorra lock is a fire element technique.


----------



## Darc (Aug 27, 2012)

I like HHH but damn wtf is the point of this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> you know for a casted arm his hand is remarkably tan



OMG repped


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

awwwwwwwwww 

somebody get him a shovel or a broom


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

"I Love you pops"


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 27, 2012)

What the hell, he didn't say anything.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

This is so sad, Haitch left his remaining chakra to gave a farewell speech.

Did the crowd forgot he is gonna heredate this fucking bussiness? I mean if it was with anyone else i get the "sad farewell" but the guy is the new chairman or whatever.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 27, 2012)

dont cry Hunter! the world have 3 of you to play with in WWE '13!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

Finally now Broomstick can rise up and claim his rightful spot atop the wwe heap.  HHH can longer hold him down


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> What the hell, he didn't say anything.



of course he didn't.. we'll have to wait till he challenges lesnar again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Finally now Broomstick can rise up and claim his rightful spot atop the wwe heap.  HHH can longer hold him down



wish i can rep you again


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

I wish Nash attacked him for no reason as he was leaving.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> No Trips, you'll never recover from being Bork Laser'd.



   heel brock was something else back then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Finally now Broomstick can rise up and claim his rightful spot atop the wwe heap.  HHH can longer hold him down



Lol, true but first he must end Taker's streak to show the talent how it's done.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 27, 2012)

So essentially Triple H buried the idea of retirement.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> I wish Nash attacked him for no reason as he was leaving.



Nah what would really be tits is if all the sudden you hear "da da dada" and ultimate warrior runs out clotheslines hhh runs in the ring shakes the ropes runs back down the aisle clotheslines hhh in the back as he is getting up and then leaves the building.

Now that would be a goodbye


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

If Triple H was really retiring the arena would be dark and all the superstars would come out with shovels. Then they'd set the shovels on fire and it would be beautiful.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 27, 2012)

Ziggler just stole a page out of CM Punk's book. 

No respect.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Nah what would really be tits is if all the sudden you hear "da da dada" and ultimate warrior runs out clotheslines hhh runs in the ring shakes the ropes runs back down the aisle clotheslines hhh in the back as he is getting up and then leaves the building.
> 
> Now that would be a goodbye



Lol, that would be awesome but didn't that idiot blow up his bridge to the WWE.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, that would be awesome but didn't that idiot blow up his bridge to the WWE.



yup and thats the point I suppose on the way out he could dance with aj like he did that dress/costume he made heenan wear


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2012)

So, I muted ZZZ's promo and managed to make a bridge connecting a couple of my posts in minecraft.  How long was it?


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

That really made me lol.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> So, I muted ZZZ's promo and managed to make a bridge connecting a couple of my posts in minecraft.  How long was it?



27 "you knows", 4 tears, and 2 burials


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

Career of Triple H:-


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't know why i don't give a shit about tag team matchs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2012)

Khris said:


> Career of Triple H:-
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lol, dammit, if it wasn't for the rep limit, I'd have broken my mouse by now.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 27, 2012)

It's rather ironic that the first image of HHH in that set looks very similar to the role Damian sandow is playing right now.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

The Juice Man said:


> When I said Terri Runnels sucks ass, I meant literally.
> 
> Watch New Jack's last shoot interview and find out what I mean.



Oh really huh? What a freak she is. :ho


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

Khris said:


> Career of Triple H:-
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You underestimate Haitch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> You underestimate Haitch.



i was looking for that.. gonna repost with that pic instead


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

oh look the locker room is throwing trips a retirement party


 now thats appreciation


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

Career of Triple H:- *(FIXED)*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2012)

Ziggler's thoughts during that backbreaker.  "I hate this part."  Also, Orton really has a hate on for Ziggler.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2012)

Doritos vs Sheamus AGAIN?!?!?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Ziggler's thoughts during that backbreaker.  "I hate this part."  Also, Orton really has a hate on for Ziggler.



probably cause ziggles refused to give him a urine sample


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 27, 2012)

Run Josh RUN!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

Kane on commentary


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

Cole is still standing


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't get who is kane supposed to be feuding, DB? Ryder? that guy from the anger management group?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 27, 2012)

Outunga just had his best match.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

So no Barrett promo tonight?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

During tonight's RAW, Triple H addressed his future in the sport while wearing a cast on his left arm.
The only problem is... Brock Lesnar "broke" his right arm at SummerSlam.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

Cena always getting those matches lol


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

Khris said:


> During tonight's RAW, Triple H addressed his future in the sport while wearing a cast on his left arm.
> The only problem is... Brock Lesnar "broke" his right arm at SummerSlam.



Camorra Lock fire elemental destroy one diferent arm per week, is a prolongated effect. No wonder Trips had to retire.


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

llol Cena trying to worm himself into main event status by asking King if he needed his help 



Khris said:


> During tonight's RAW, Triple H addressed his future in the sport while wearing a cast on his left arm.
> The only problem is... Brock Lesnar "broke" his right arm at SummerSlam.





OH MY GOD


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll be honest, all the jokes about Bro and Trips, almost kill me, as i was drinking water and had to spit or i'll die. Yes wrestling is dangerous.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

Khris said:


> During tonight's RAW, Triple H addressed his future in the sport while wearing a cast on his left arm.
> The only problem is... Brock Lesnar "broke" his right arm at SummerSlam.



It was his left arm.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2012)

my goodness this is just an abomination


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Khris you failing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

well i got it from a dirt sheet..


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> Cena always getting those matches lol



No surprise. He's Lil Jimmies' savior.

Man, when are Cena's fans in general ever gonna get tired of him? It's been years now of the same old shit.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

Jerry Lawler will only get me to mark out if he uses a pile driver.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2012)

this show sucks and anyone associated with its management should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

its hard to take CM Punk as a serious straight edge guy with that haircut lol..


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

Best feud of PG era. Austin and the Rock need to take notes.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

lol lawler is so boring, he isn't even mentioned in the twitter crap, even if he is in the main event, but night of champions.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

Khris said:


> well i got it from a dirt sheet..



X

 they took it down


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

lawler is bleeding

Match of the year right here


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2012)

Shit-tier rock bottom.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

Prison rape for lawler.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 27, 2012)

CM Punk getting that cheap heat.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shit-tier rock bottom.



That was a matt hardy side effect you jabroni


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Prison rape for lawler.



oh the irony


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2012)

Stealing Daniel Bryan's repeated elbows.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh fuck off Cena                     .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2012)

fuck you cena go design another gay shirt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

so........... cena can't just climb the cage?


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

"Give me handjob"??  what is chena saying? dude this is pg.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2012)

Gotta love punk telling it like it is and beating up the king like basically everyone has wanted to do in the past 15 or so years.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2012)

Stealing Sheamus' repeated kneedrops


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> That was a matt hardy side effect you jabroni



Stealing moves from a fatass like Matt Hardy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2012)

good thing this crappy show is over..


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 27, 2012)

Heel turn complete.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 27, 2012)

Superman couldn't climb a cage.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2012)

No Stone Cold


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Stealing moves from a fatass like Matt Hardy



LOL, just made my night, must rep.


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Punk wont be WWE champion forever. He's eventually going to have to get a new status after this "respect"



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Stealing Daniel Bryan's repeated elbows.



??

Did DB do this in Ring of Honor. I saw him do it to Jeff Hardy before (CM Punk)


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 27, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Superman couldn't climb a cage.



He raised it instead 

Who's that in your sig?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2012)

I've once again, replaced the ending with a better heel turn:


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No Stone Cold



You're just gonna have to come to terms that Stone Cold is not coming to the WWE for a while. You're gonna have to stick with what you got. Which is Shena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> Punk wont be WWE champion forever. He's eventually going to have to get a new status after this "respect"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the repeated elbows was his super finisher. He used it on Nigel McGuinness to unify the ROH Pure and World titles.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2012)

Punk being a nutcase bitching for respect is at least more entertaining than he was for the last 8 months. Now he needs to just beat up a diva and a tag team and he can be just like his idol.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

So after last week with whatever chena and punk said, and how it was gonna be Punk decision to choose his oponent, AJ pushes Chena...

The writers have super amnesia, they can't even remember their own shitty storylines.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I've once again, replaced the ending with a better heel turn:


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 27, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> He raised it instead
> 
> Who's that in your sig?




Moonrock from Turquoise Jeep


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

People power >>> Aj era or whatever is called now.

They need Laurinitis/Aquaman.


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Don't kid yourself. Everyone here was complaining about People Power as well. lol


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

What they need is more Daniel Bryan as well. With a Barrett barrage sprinkled on top.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Stealing Ziggler's repeated elbows.


Wait, what was that?  *didn't see the match*


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2012)

Aj is not worse than PP btw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2012)

Wrong move. Repeated elbowdrops =/= repeated elbow strikes to the head.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 27, 2012)

But people power bring Lesnar/Heyman back and Slater fighting legends.

And if you throw a bottle with water at Laurinitis, he gained aquaman powers like in his match with chena.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2012)

why is everything about this company so assbackwards


----------



## EJ (Aug 27, 2012)

Ehhh, Kayfabe.

It was awesome as hell seeing Brock Lesnar return and F5 Cena, but JL wasn't that hateful as a heel, MOST matches/feuds were pointless and boring... 

Trust me, People Power was nothing to want back Despite this, AJ actually has an interesting/comedic level with DB that people want to see what happens.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2012)

AJ as GM is shit.


----------



## EJ (Aug 28, 2012)

Because she has a lot of face tendencies which a lot of us just plain despise or find boring. 

If she turned out to be some insane/ruthless/cold egotistic heel, that screwed over some face, and made an all out effort at harassing him, destroying his match ups everyone would say "God, AJ is so fucking hot.."

oh wait.....

everyone already does that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 28, 2012)

Dude bro retired the Rock and now he buries Aquafina .


----------



## EJ (Aug 28, 2012)

The Rock jobbed to Brock Lesnar, something Brock Lesnar isn't able to do. 


jk


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> The Rock jobbed to Brock Lesnar, something Brock Lesnar isn't able to do.
> 
> 
> jk




Your opinion is duly noted Lil Jimmie.


----------



## EJ (Aug 28, 2012)

Same, Ziggles can't seem to get Sheamus.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> Same, Ziggles can't seem to get Sheamus.



Matter of time homes .


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 28, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> lmao its the brock lesnar fan


----------



## EJ (Aug 28, 2012)

For some odd reason, I'm really starting to like HS Don't know why lol, just great comical character.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa3P0S6o_-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 28, 2012)

Dudebro made White a whole lot of money . He should bring the beard to the WWE and he would be unstoppable .


----------



## Ae (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Zabuza (Aug 28, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I've once again, replaced the ending with a better heel turn:


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Aug 28, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


>



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK9ep5ljQeg[/YOUTUBE]


Fuck this Undertaker/The Rock bs.

Kurt should come back and finish Brock off


----------



## Totitos (Aug 28, 2012)

I decided to skipped yesterday's show due to shitty internet.

Did Haitch finally fuck off forever?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 28, 2012)

Totitos said:


> I decided to skipped yesterday's show due to shitty internet.
> 
> Did Haitch finally fuck off forever?



He went out with one of the shitties crowds ever like he deserves .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 28, 2012)

You know what could have made last night truly legendary have viscera come down and do his prison rape move on lawler.  Oh the lulz


----------



## EJ (Aug 28, 2012)

nice photo


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 28, 2012)

I hate CM Drunk now. Why does he have to get a new haircut? He looks like generic wrestler #836614..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2012)

Crappy haircut and stealing moves from Fat Hardy.


----------



## EJ (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't hate his new hair cut, but liked it when he had longer hair like in my sig.

I don't like the beard that much though.

Compared to what Matt Hardy use to be yeah, he looks bloated lol. But I hear he had stomach problems/operations or something which caused SOME of it. Not all of it lol.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 28, 2012)

You  whelps dont know that was version 1.0 aka Beta Hardy .

[YOUTUBE]y0IuopkoppA[/YOUTUBE]


Edit:

I want to be a WWE tag team champ now .

[YOUTUBE]4QzmoOYDYMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 28, 2012)

Last night's Raw was so bad that this thread didn't reach 2000 posts yet.

Seriously, what is WWE offering to me? They're so dull nowadays. Only Daniel Bryan makes the Raws worthwhile. I think just seeing The Rock verbally trash the entire WWE roster one by one would've been more entertaining than that episode of Raw yesterday. Course, I'm not saying it should happen because that's just straight up burial... But if anybody could be given a verbally trashing, then I'd love for it to be HHH.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok ok then...lets finish off the topic.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 28, 2012)

Just for the record the next thread should be in honour of the Chris Jericho Inventing Saga.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Just for the record the next thread should be in honour of the Chris Jericho Inventing Saga.





I agree


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## God (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 28, 2012)

Lol Ninjaed


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Tazmo (Aug 28, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

